# Naruto Shinden Reborn: Main Thread



## Chronos (Nov 24, 2012)

1,000 years after The Fourth Great Ninja War?

Naruto and company had successfully managed to achieve equality among the villages and peace roamed the land. A utopia for shinobi had been created and Naruto in honor of the great hero. Naruto achieved his dream, and all who once knew him were carved into the annals of history known as heroes as well. 

The beast were scattered all over the world and a new appreciation for Jin?s had filled the hearts of every man, woman and shinobi in the world. Villages not know to man rose, alliances were formed, and hearts were moved. However? no matter how much peace might roam these lands, there were also shinobi that were known for their tyranny, for their evil. 

The summit is now holding against it own, people?s beliefs and ideologies get in their way of their judgment... In reality, the world has not changed much since the fall of Madara and Uchiha, Sasuke.

The world in now in hands of its people?

The world is striving for a purpose.

Will the world truly know peace? Or will it be engulfed once again in the flames of evil? Will legends be born? Will past mistakes be repeated? 

We leave it all in hands of destiny.

*Rules:*
-No Double Posting
-Signature's Must Be Turned Off 
-Failure to Follow the Rules Will Result in Deduction Of Points for That Week

*Points:*
1 Point = 3-5 Lines
2 Points = 6-10 Lines
3 Points = 10-15 Lines
4 Points = 16-20 Lines
5+ Points = 21+ Lines 
(It also depends on Quality, make great post but it's only ten lines? The mod may give you four points anyways)

​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 25, 2012)

*Kaito Ivery*
Enter the Story of Kaito Ivery!

***** 

_I wanted a lot of things from a lot of people, I wanted to become stronger like my ancestor once was, I wanted to become someone that would actively protect his people from the forces that would dare to harm it. I wanted to become someone that people trusted, that people looked up to, but unfortunately that never happened. Those... dreams my mind slowly built throughout the course of my youth were nothing but figments of an adolescent past. Thought forged by a boy to become great, but not even my own people accepted me as a proper heir.

I, left to become the only Ivery alive... What the hell has fate in store for me? Am I to live a life filled with not only regret, but anguish? Well, as of yet I am yet to know true happiness. My family, my entire clan has been decimated to a single boy, a boy who not only was he the epitome of worthless, but a coward. The Ivery clan has no ruler, nor will it ever have one. 

The man that shamed me... that called me worthless, he is all I seek. I seek the man that caused the blood of my clan to stain the snow covered fields of my land. All I want is that man's head, and the man who is above him as well. All who were once involved in the mass murder of the Ivery clan must pay a debt...

A debt that I will recollect.
_
*****

Cold.

The area was cold as ever. A youth dressed in darkened clothing stood upon the edge of a cliff, staring at distance as the snow fell from the clouds up above. The child's hair was of blue, eyes matching it's pigment, his flesh was as white as the very snow that enveloped the land. His stare was dull, the snow had finally calmed... it was finally time for the men and woman to return to their daily lives. 

He could witness it all too, from the top of the villages mountains he could witness the village people opening their stores, carrying small boxes towards their sheds, whipping the snow of their side walks and boards, all with smile plastered upon their faces. However, this only caused the youth's mien to express his disgust.

"These people..."

Were the only words the boy known as Kaito could release from his lips. It's been a total of at least a 6 years since his family were killed. 

"The Kage didn't do anything, the people didn't do anything... These people should all be beaten to a bloody pulp as well."

He said, expressing his imminent displeasure. Of course, these were the people that allowed such a stranger to invade the area that was rightfully his. 

"It can't be helped, becoming angry at them is not gonna solve anything... But why does it feel so right to do so?"

He questioned himself as he placed his elbow and the hilt of a blade that was held on the back of his waist. Sighing, his gleaming eyes continued to stare down on the men and woman of these lands. The memories that haunt him continued to flash as the beaming happiness of the villagers are meet with his eyes, it can't be helped anymore, it has been carved into his very conscious, and until he didn't make his goal a reality, he believed that he would hold these thoughts forever on his mind.


"Typical. I can't even fight away my own thoughts. Hell, I think I'll go out and find something to do."   

He said, knowing that he would just become much more depressed if he thought about it. He leaped of the cliff unto the pine tress, the snow held upon it branches had fallen towards the earth, causing a slight thud to be heard upon landing on the earth, the child quickly kicked the branch and headed towards the next that under him, following with another leap that he executed to go even further. The cold breeze rubbing his cheeks, the sound of wildlife running towards the distance could be heard. 

Soon upon reaching the ground, he could witness the people, now at an angle much more closer than before, sounds of men and woman engaging in idle chatter surrounded the area with known glee and happiness. Ignoring his surroundings the boy continued his path towards the unknown distance, searching for something to do along the way. 


​


----------



## River Song (Nov 25, 2012)

*Eiji Hayasake*
_A New Path_

Eiji walked through the busy streets of Konoha, Cheranu securely tethered to his back by a long winding cloth that covered the hole of the puppet. Konoha was an exceptional place, people of all different creeds could live together peacefully. Even though life was a competition that pit every human against each other this magnificent group of people had somehow managed to find a balance between many different clans and occupations. It was remarkable really, and even though Eiji would never admit it he liked this village. He didn?t like the people, or the places or even the climate but somehow he felt at home in this rag-tag city, unified under one philosophy.

Now Eiji didn?t subscribe to the will of Fire ideology, he believed it to be far-fetched and simply away to allow people to sleep at night, but he admired people?s devotion to it. Admiration, Eiji didn?t partake in such frivolous things such as love and friendship but admiration was something Eiji understood, he understood how it felt to look up to someone. For while love and friendship only hindered someone from reaching their dreams, admirations is something that propelled you towards them, nothing was more motivational than trying to pass the person you admired. His admiration of Konoha would only help him; the village was a springboard from which he could propel towards his dream. What was his dream? Well Eiji hadn?t gotten to that part yet.

Eiji walked through one of the many alleys, he didn?t move for people; people moved for him. He looked forward, his eyes bored and dull. He may have looked like he was off in a daze but Eiji was acutely aware of his surroundings. He noticed the suspicious young boy who was eyeing up, he noticed how the boy approached him in the crowd and he certainly noticed when the boy took Eiji?s wallet from his back pocket. Smirking Eiji Closed his eyes.

?You?re going to have to better than that, if you want to steal from a shinobi.?

He opened his eyes as he heard the boy yelp. Eiji had extended a chakra string from his finger and snaked it along the ground, wrapping it around the boy?s leg. The boy let out a yelp, trying to pull his leg away. With a silent sigh Eiji pulled the string tighter, his grip on the boys leg now painful. 

?Okay you filthy urchin listen up, You are going to put my wallet down and walk away, if you don?t I will break your leg in two, and if you even try to scream I?ll make sure to sew your mouth up.?

Nodding vigorously the boy put the wallet down, small whimpers escaping from his lips. Eiji turned around and picked up the wallet sending a glare at the lady who had her back pressed up against the wall. Looking back down at the now sobbing boy he smiled

It was good to have power.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 25, 2012)

*Utakata Ura*
_A Brand New Day_

===​
If there was anything Utakata hated about being a Genin, it was how boring and aimless it all felt. At least as an Academy Student he was forced to go to classes, to learn, and to develop his skills. As a Genin . . . well, he had no such incentives at all. He had _missions, _sure, but they were boring. When he had first graduated, he was expecting assassinations like the ones he had heard about, but instead he received mundane tasks like sweeping up people's houses . . . _exactly _the kind of crap he dealt with _before _he made it to the Academy. Laying on a branch of a large oak tree, Utakata stared at the clouds above in silent contemplation. He'd made enough money these past few missions to supply his family, so even _that _wasn't an incentive. Quietly, Utakata sighed and got up. "I wish something exciting would happen." He muttered to himself, hopping off the tree with a quiet thud as he landed on the ground.

Little did Utakata know that the heavens would soon grant his wishes . . .

In a manner of speaking.

"Help!" A shrill voice cried in the distance.

Immediately, Utakata's head spun towards the source of the sound, and he frowned. It was a large man with a rough beard, dressed in brown and yellow stained rags, running with a bag clutched in both hands. Behind him was a rich looking woman dressed in . . . well, rich person clothes. Robe sort of thing. Cogs whirled in Utakata's head, and he soon understood the situation: this man had mugged the woman behind him and was now trying to escape! Taking out his kunai, he prepared to stop the man in his tracks . . .

"*Get out of the way!*" The man roared and barged past him, almost knocking Utakata down. Quickly collecting his bearings, Utakata got back up and glared down at the thug who was now roughly ten metres in front of him. Just as he had learned, Utakata's hands flew into a flurry of sequences, forming seals one by one until he finished moulding the chakra inside of him. 

"*Suiton: Mizurappa no Jutsu!*" Utakata brought his index and middle fingers to the side of his mouth, and a stream of water quickly blasted out, heading towards the mugger . . . until Utakata directed it down, at his feet. The man looked back to see what the noise was, and his eyes widened as he saw the jet stream of water heading towards his feet. He prepared to jump, but . . .

Too late.

The water hit him in the foot and knocked him off balance completely, making him fall over on the ground. Utakata quickly seized this opportunity to get on top of the man and bash his head a few times with the hilt of his kunai, knocking him out. Taking up the bag, Utakata got back up and approached the mugging victim. "Here you go."


----------



## Nosey123 (Nov 25, 2012)

_Toko Senju_
_A Usual Day in the Life of Genin_

----------------------

Walking through the village was a usually enlightening experience. Commerce made it possible to view many of the cultures within and around the Land of Fire. Sometimes Traders and Builders would come from the East, and from the West usually came those looking for business outside of the large desert in the lands of Wind. Even the occasional conman from the lower villages.

None of this generally concerned the new Genin known as Toko Senju, but it was always a good way to past the time even given his usual duties of helping citizens with their work and deliveries. He sat atop a building looking down into the crowd of people sharing stories, buying, selling, and enjoying the many restaurants of the leaf. One thing however had caught his eye more then anything, being that of several young boys probably 8 or 9 from the academy chasing some sort of animal (A cat) throughout the crowd. Now this didn't bother most people, but Toko wasn't most people when it came to animals.

"Let's beat it to see how many lives it has."

"No I say we try to prove the saying "A cat always lands on it's feet."

Toko clenched his teeth as he heard the comments, and just as suddenly witnessed the animal run into a alleyway. To no avail as the boys seemed to have caught it, and started to harass the poor animal. He jumped off the building almost immediately as the sounds started to come out of the distressed animal. He simply jumped down and into the alley to approach the children.

"You are aware that this isn't the place to abuse creature, correct?"

The children heard this and looked back to the Genin now sitting in front ogf them, and for a few moments they seemed rather unsure of the situation. The cat had in the kids' confusion went over to Toko and sat behind him in a defensive stance. He made a few hand signs and the children actually thought some cocky Genin was in the midst, but as soon as the signs had been made he picked up the cat which seemed to not overreact to his gesture, and started to saunter off. 

The ground had been turned into Mud long before any of the children noticed, and they soon found themselves fallen on the ground in a pit of sludgy earth, not enough to drown them, but it would preoccupy them for a while.

"Alright now that those academy students have been taken care of, how about I find an orphan like you a snack so you don't go hungry?"

The cat had remained calm and seemed content in his hands, but after purchasing a raw sardine from one of the market stands sent the cat off without another word. He smiled as he yet again sauntered back into the crowd.

Quickly turning his head in the opposite direction he saw quite a stream of water reach across a plot of land a man lying on the ground, another a Genin perhaps was holding a wallet, so it seemed like a mugging situation as he turned to see the owner of the wallet the Genin had walked towards it seemed like the situation had been resolved, so he walked it off, but started to head in that direction. The shinobi (Utakata) would most likely see, but it may or may not have been a big deal.​


----------



## Fagaoftheeastflames (Nov 25, 2012)

Roy Montare

Brand new future
I pass the ninja academy, after all that training in the ninja academy I didn’t wanted the headband, I just wanted to walk around freely to anywhere, to experience the ninja’s life, so I say goodbye to my dad and get materials to survive the desert I went outside of the village and the second I was out of the village.

IM FREE!!!!!

 I screamed. All the guards of the village looked me funny, but I didn’t care so I set out to the desert. After walking miles and miles of sand I saw a village I ran to it but when I touch the village it despaired.
So it was an illusion...? Damn a life of a ninja is hard…
I walk more and more.
What am I going to hallucinate now?​


----------



## Sumon (Nov 25, 2012)

*Fūjin, Konoha*

Fūjin woke up at 7 a.m. Through a window sun was shining right at his face. He rolled over a few times, but couldn?t get back to sleep. He hated bright, sunny mornings. The boy couldn?t sleep in light no matter how late he went to bed. He got up while yawning and looked through the window to see what was happening outside. But nothing was happening. It was like that mainly because his room window was facing open fields in the south. 

He put some clothes on and began walking around the house to see if everything was at its place. His house, or more accurately Ai?s, the woman?s who acted as a mother figure to the boy, was big and full of space. There was no chance Fūjin could afford a house like that all by himself. And the house was so big that up to 10people could live there. He thought a few times about inviting some friends over but the problem was he didn?t have any of them. 

First he left his room and entered a long corridor. His room wasn?t that big compared to other ones in the house. He liked it small and compatible. Besides he didn?t have many belongings he could put in it. All he had were 2 pairs of red pants (3 if you count the ones he was currently wearing), 2 long sleeved red shirts with white blue stripes (no matter how hot it was, he wanted his hands to be covered so markings wouldn?t be visible), a forehead protector with Konoha?s symbol on it (Fūjin wasn?t wearing it and had it hanging on his room wall), some accessories and a lot of bandages. His upper body was all tightly covered in bandages. Again, he took extra effort to hide the markings. It wasn?t like he was ashamed of them. The boy just didn?t want to get anyone?s attention. In academy he was like a grey mass: nothing unusual from the majority, average grades, average skill set.

Fūjin walked a few feet through the corridor and checked the room in the left. It was Ai?s room. She wasn?t at home and hadn?t been for quite a while. She was on a mission. Being Jonin meant many days on the road, or in other words many unsocial evenings for the boy. But he didn?t mind that. Although he did miss her from time to time, he was used to it.

Ai?s room was the biggest in the house. A small class could be held there if not for the furniture that required a lot of space. But the boy didn?t step a foot into Ai?s room. He respected her privacy. He just checked if she wasn?t back yet. 

A few feet away there were a few more rooms though they were completely empty. So the boy just skipped them and went downstairs to the first floor. Unlike second floor, first floor had no living rooms. There were a kitchen, a bathroom and a small dojo in which Fūjin and Ai would spar. It was the boy?s favourite place in the house. He loved fighting. Sadly he couldn?t test his strength on someone serious. Ai was out of his league and Fūjin knew that. She was playing more than sparring with the boy.

Having finished checking the house, Fūjin grabbed some snacks and was ready to leave his house. The house itself wasn?t in the village?s centre, more like in the outskirts near training grounds. The boy would often see people training there. So hoping to find some punk ass kids with whom he could fight, he left the house and headed to the training grounds.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Nov 25, 2012)

*Dissonant Glee*
*Location: Outskirts of Sunakagure*
Magatsuhi Kamakiri

''A is for Aiko...'' A young girl said, in the small playground she had made for herself and other children after her parents passing, or more specifically her father's passing. She mostly ignored the other children, she didn't care for them, they were dumb and never understood her jokes. ''Who drowned in a pool.'' She held a couple of dolls in her lap, sitting on the rock surrounded by sand and a few children. Magatsuhi dropped the doll into a bucket of water, she let out a small chuckle in response. This young woman had a bit of history to her name, an academy student, only twelve and already a genin. She didn't have the records some other people had, but that was too be expected. All this really meant was that she had basically become a genin a year earlier then most people.

''B is for Botan.'' She said, glancing across the sand towards one of the children that were playing. ''Who was eaten bitten by snakes...'' She dropped the doll onto the sand, it had been covered in blood, mouse blood. Not long after, a snake came out, as dumb as she was expecting it to be and began to swallow the doll. Upon closer inspection, both of the dolls she had done away with bore some similarities to the other children on the playground. Four, that was the number of people there with her. The only important she saw at the moment was that they were a tradgedy waiting to happen. 

''C is for Chikako.'' She picked up another one of the dolls, playing with it's limbs a bit before she jammed her finger into the back of it's head, and then tore it down the rest of the back of the small doll, the inside stuffing coming out and landing softly onto the sand near the snake and bucket. ''Who bled and bled...'' Magatsuhi said. Finally, she stood up. The young gurk was done playing with her dolls for now. She waved at the children that there was not much care for, she'd have to finish the fourth doll later. Magatsuhi then headed towards someplace to get some more supplies for her dolls.


----------



## Axelthewanted (Nov 25, 2012)

Zero the Seeker
The Awakening 











I woke from my slumber not knowing where I was. All I could see was trees, bushes and dry dirt on the floor. Slowly I raised my head forward looking around the area once more, nothing to special about it just dirt and trees. It was night time and I'm exhausted and injured with scratches around my body from the battle. I needed to find shelter and rest to heal up my wounds. But... Where should I go? I have no home, no friends... nothing. Then I just... snapped. 

"Ahhhhhh! Why! Why! Why!!? My world.... My home gone! "

 In the burst of blinding rage I started slashing some of the trees, bushes, and dirt from the ground leaving marks, damaging the small area around me. I couldn't help it I was not only exile from my home but I can no longer help and protect those close to me, but now I'm also lost and alone in this world.

 I walked over to the edge of the forest finding only a big desert, making me wonder if I should even attempt to cross the desert. I slowly realize that I have no other choice If I want to find real shelter and at least have some information of my location. So set out to the desert carrying my sword Bloodedge on my back making the sword small to carry and not to big that'll start dragging into the sand. I kept walking forward for while until I saw far away a village that it seems to me to be made out of sand. So it seemed. Whichever the case started dashing to it using up what's left of my chakra.

Upon entering approaching the gates of the village, there was a big curved wooden sign written in black paint. It said ?Suna?. I presumed that ?Suna? was the name of this large sandy village. I approached the gate entrance of the village in which I was welcomed by the gate guard.

?Welcome to Suna, the land of sand. I hope you enjoy your stay. And kid, I think you should fix yourself up.?

?Right??

The hospitality of the man was quite well considering his concerned to my wounds without even knowing who I am. The Guard opened the gates of Suna for me so I may enter the village. The man pointed out to me a small building with a sign above it that said ?Public Clinic of Suna?. A half hour later I exit the clinic with wounds healed up by the medical ninjas that were inside the clinic. I?ve never seen a type of chakra that heal someone else?s wounds were I?m from but I digress. The doctors of the facility after acknowledging my situation of being homeless they gave some money for me to live off from. They called it ?Welfare?. But of course I didn?t talk about my origins. I don?t want to attract attention or any problems. As welfare keeps me from perishing in this place it also make a registration of who I am and made a citizen of Suna. 

These human are too careless and to gentle, kind of stupid in my point of view, but on the other if they weren?t I would be screwed.  A breeze blew, brushing my silver hair and picking some sand up a bit of sand off the floor. The Inside of this village is peaceful, a lot more peaceful than my twisted world. I jumped up to the tallest building I could find close and looked around the village and I decided that I accepted my staying in Suna and my citizenship in it at least I can call this a home for now.

?I just hope that? I can find my way back home.?
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 25, 2012)

*Utakata Ura*
_A Brand New Day_, Part 2

===​ 
"Thank you," the lady smiled after she caught up, winded and out of breath slightly, but unhurt. "May I ask what your name is?"

Utakata nodded. "I'm called Utakata," he replied calmly, putting his kunai back into his pouch after fiddling around with the straps slightly. He still wasn't used to the kunai strap, and it felt really awkward talking to someone while putting it away at the same time. "Utakata Ura." 

At this, the woman's face lit up. "Oh! I remember now! I saw you at the Academy Graduation Ceremony, with your family outside the main entrance hall," she frowned slightly upon remembering. The boy's entire family looked malnourished, dressed in hand-me-downs and rags - completely out of place at the academy. But at the same time, they seemed to practically _radiate_ happiness as they saw him step out of the hall, certificate and headband in hand. She had felt a kind of pity for them at first . . . but couldn't help but smile when she saw the bright look on their faces at the time. Snapping out of her daydream, the woman replied quickly. "I was there as well," she explained. "I'm Mimi's mother."

"Oh, I see." Utakata replied. From what he remembered, Mimi was the brown haired girl who was usually surrounded by a group - or clique - of friends, gossiping. She hadn't seemed all that bad, but her poor grades left a bit of a bad impression on Utakata's part. 

"Mimi told me all about you," she beamed. Utakata didn't like where this is going. "You joined the academy about seven months after everyone else, and still ended up graduating with really high grades!" The lady recited excitedly, and then sighed. "I feel bad for asking another favour of you after you just retrieved my bag . . . but could you . . . "

Utakata mentally sighed.

"Help my daughter out? She's got a team, but frankly speaking they're . . . very lazy. Even _I _couldn't pay them, and I'm the mother of one of their members!" She sighed. "What they need is someone who would be willing to train them, or at least discipline them somewhat. Maybe after that they'll start working properly."

"I-I guess so . . . " Utakata scratched his head. He was never really all that good with girls, and it didn't help that he never really attempted to talk to any of the ones in his class either. This was going to be awkward. He could tell.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 25, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro was curled up on a cave with wolves surrounding her, to her what was the point of staying with the slut of mother like Akina. She woke up as the sun risen to it's full point in the sky. To her it was another day in hell, she walked out of the cave as the white wolf followed her back into town of Konoha. She kept walking as she kept her head down as she walk through the gates of the Uchiha clan. She open the door to her mother's house and Moro's nose wrinkle. The house smell like hot sex and her wolf sneeze. Before she could leave her mom grabbed by her mom and was slammed into her own room.

"You look lovely today."

"Do you want to go back to the Academy crying like a little girl or burn to hell?"

"You are ripe..."

Moro did a few hand seals as she streams a fire projectile and shot it at his belly as a bunch of flames bursts out of the window with the burnt body of the guy who was trying to have sex with that was set up by her mom. She jump out of the broken window and the scorch window paneling. She already watch the guy running down the street by the white wolf. She whistle as the white wolf rub up against her. To her it was time to bail her mom's house once again she had no problem sleeping in a cave in till she can some money for an house. She did not know where she was going right no as she just blend into the crowds on the streets of Konoha.

She left the city as she press her back against the bark of a tree as her wolf laid down at her feet as he watch the training fields to watch anything interesting happing happing, so far nothing so far. The rest of the wolves was on the other branches near her. She pulled out some dry rabbit meat and chew on it till she got bored with it. Now she had to find something else to do keep from getting bored and going crazy again.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 25, 2012)

*Kaito Ivery*
Snow

The youth continued down his estimated path, his eyes only focusing forward as he moved past the overly sized gates of the village of snow. His glorious sapphire eyes gleamed at the shine of the radiant sun, even though the suns rays were powerful, the snow did not melt, the trees, the frozen rivers, the sight of deer's and rabbits roaming the land, all these were easily ignored by the young Ivery, his breath emanating a cold cloud a few meters from his mouth. The weather was so intense that normally it would cause people who are used to hard weathers to become a bit suffocated in this climate, but to Kaito... to The Corrupted White Knight all of this was more than just perfect as he hated the sun. Hot weathers are displeasing, it causes his flesh to harness that sticky liquid from his forehead, his mouth always craves water, he gets tired far quicker what he should. It a hindrance.

A few minutes later a man dressed in robes, eyes locked at the known distance, Kaito knew this man far too well, but he did not bother to say a thing. He did not want to speak to him. Frankly he just didn't like him, however, the man's hone sense of hearing caused him to turn and beam his smile towards the young man.

"Hello there Kaito."

"..."

Kaito did not respond and continued his way. However, the man noticing such vigorous attempt of ignoring his, he extended his arm and called him out.

"W-wait Kaito! Please, come over here. Let's chat for a bit."

"I rather crew on my eyeballs than talk to you..."

Kaito replied coldly to this man, rubbing the back of his head. The man cloaked in robes released a small laugh and walked towards Kaito. This man was none other than Kaito's academy teacher. A man of great heart, but Kaito was never fond of him, his overall kindness made Kaito feel... smothered, babied, as if he was weak. And if there was something Kaito hate most, is the sensation of weakness. Placing his hand upon Kaito's shoulder, his smile still radiant on his lips.

"Don't be like that. Come have a walk with your sensei. I can see it in your eyes that you're bored."

"I won't lie to you that, I am, but you will only worsen that problem. So please go away, sensei."

"So cold..."

"I am an Ivery. You should know."

With that the sensei released the weak grip he had on the boy's shoulder. But he did not accept the dismissal. Still he walked towards the front of Kaito and continued.

"Hey, come on little, bro it'll be fun. I promise."

Was he begging? This was pathetic, was this man really a jounin? How? He was simply.... A palm to the face, and very displeased sigh. The young knight continued down his path, the sensei behind him... 

​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 26, 2012)

_Sosuke Nanayume_
_*D E S T R O Y* the NINE DREAMS_​

"Are you telling me you actually never even thought about it?  Like, for real?"

Sosuke rose an eyebrow.  His silent stare was enough to answer his friend's question.  He had, in fact, not once gave it any more thought.  He was talking to a girl his age.  Her name as Shin'no.  She was, pretty much his only friend.  She was a village, a farmer's daughter, and he had no wish to be a shinobi what so ever.  However, she knew a lot more than she ought to, and had an annoying habit of questioning things.  Everything.  Now she was going on about...

"The bijuu!"

"Yes?  What about them?"

"So a thousand or so years ago they were this huge problem, then Uzumaki Hokage-sama comes up and shatters that!  Come to find out they were just... misunderstood!"  A common lesson in the academy, but Sosuke had to wonder where she got her information.  Probably just word of mouth.  People from a thousand years ago... well, their stories still stuck around.

"He befriends Kyuubi no Kurama, gains his full power, and smashes Uchiha Madara.  The Bijuu were set free and then just what, vanished?  I'm tellin' you, Sosuke, it just doesn't add up.  Why would they all just disappear?  Don't you think they might have staye daround and, I dunno, explained some shit?"  This made Sosuke chuckle, a sound that held maturity beyond his years.  "I don't know about all of that, Shin'no.  Maybe they just... moved on.  We humans... we can't really comprehend the thought processes of benevolent, powerful masses of chakra like the Bijuu.  Well, at least we can't do it well.  Except for Uzumaki Hokage-sama, but he's... different.  Anyway, who knows?  Maybe they just didn't feel like staying on this world.  They could have powers far beyond our imagination."  Shin'no rolled her eyes.  "That's your problem, Sosuke!  I love ya, but helllo!  Wake up and smell the coffee my friend, not everything is just something we can chalk up to us not knowing!  I mean don't you wanna know?!"

Sosuke just chuckled again.  "No Shin'no.  Not really, anyway.  Hey, I'm heading off to train.  Maybe try asking a chuunin or jonin?  They have a lot more information regarding the events of one thousand years ago than we genin do.  Besides, it's pretty much ancient history.  Why should it affect us?"  With that, Sosuke went his own way, taking to the rooftops and making a beeline for one of the many training grounds in the Leaf.  He tried to imagine what it might have looked like a thousand years ago, drawing up a memory of the images he was shown at the academy.  The pictures made Konoha look... well, old.  It was a bustling village, much like it is now, but just... older looking.  He shrugged, figuring it unimportant and continued heading for the training grounds.


----------



## Sumon (Nov 26, 2012)

*Fūjin, Konoha*

Fūjin was on his way to the training grounds when suddenly he saw a small dark figure coming his way quite fast. He looked back for a second ? no one was there. On the sides there wasn?t anyone too. It was a straight path from the training grounds to the village centre. The boy clenched his fist as the dark figure kept getting bigger and bigger within every inch that he had covered. Fūjin didn?t know what to expect, so he was ready for the worst and fight. After all that?s what he was hoping to do in the training grounds. 

?Hey kid, yeah you!? The dark figure shouted in a muffled voice as it was a few feet away from the boy. Fūjin had almost started laughing from himself for even getting an idea that he could fight the dark figure after he saw who it was. A fucking fat man! Complete shocker that made Fūjin?s day. Sweat was pouring from the fat man?s forehead while he was trying to catch his breath. With one hand wiping the sweat, in the other he had a huge sandwich. Big enough that could feed a dozen children. But it wasn?t for children, it was the fat man?s snack. That picture won?t leave the boy?s mind for a very long time.

?Good day?? Fūjin said a little confused. He had no idea what the fat man could want for him. ?No time for chit-chat, kid! I need your help! Everyone in the training grounds refused to help me as they are too afraid of the challenge!? The fat man was exaggerating. _?Great!?_ The boy thought. _?Those damn clan kids are just a bunch of ninja wannabes. They do nothing and pretend to be ninjas.?_ Fūjin hated some of his peers real hard in his mind. He wanted to show them what a real ninja looks like. And he really loved challenges. ?I am a farmer and I have a farm around the corner but some God forsaken boar the size of my pet dog has been damaging my land! You better take care of it or I'll have the Kage hang it over your head for the rest of your ninja life!?

The boy couldn?t believe it. First the fat man asks for help and later on he threatens to tell on him if he refused to help._ ?What an asshole.?_ The boy would have helped even if he hadn?t brought up the hokage thing. 

?Lead the way.? But Fūjin decided to help anyways. Although he was pissed at the farmer for threatening, he was pleased to have been recognized as a ninja. There was no better feeling for the boy when people recognize him even though he doesn?t wear the village?s headband.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 26, 2012)

*Kaito Ivery*
Might

The youthful shinobi walked along side his Academy teacher, eyes closed as he followed the sounds of his foots steps, he walked a few centimeters behind him, the man with glasses smiled as he continued to talk about the history of the worlds greatest man Uzumaki, Naruto. Kaito have heard countless of stories of this young man, he believed that Naruto was a fairy tail and that he was created for the purpose of building peace. He doesn't buy the whole 'Shinobi that changed the world' scam. To be honest, he doesn't necessarily care. Kurama, the Kyuubi was once his pet.

"Naruto was only powerful because of the Kyuubi. He did not rely on his own strength, he relied on the beast's. Much like Uchiha, Sasuke who relied only the eyes of his Brother, Uchiha Itachi to become much stronger. All these people could not achieve greatness on their own, they needed an outside source to become powerful, while other fought with their own abilities."

The sensei turned and glared at the young boy, he did not believe such words came out of his mouth. Such raw insolence could bring the into much trouble, without a second though his hand had smacked the child face with the back side of his hand. Kaito cheek began to feel numb, as pain started to pin itself on his cheek, his eyes stared angrily at his Academy Teacher.

"Such raw garbage you just spewed."

"I see that you're blind to what's the truth."

"Hokage Uzumaki-sama was not only a great man, but a great shinobi who started with nothing! Who are you to say otherwise? Have I taught you nothing in the past 6 years?"

"You taught me that you're nothing! Nothing but a weakling who's swayed by words and fantasies. You actually believe that a single man caused the world to change completely? That the world is really as prosperous as you think it is? And I'm suppose to be the child here! You're nothing! You're blind to the world! To it's reality!" 

*-SMACK- *

This time it wasn't a back hand, but fully powered fist on his head. Sent hurling towards the distance, his back met with the wooden log of a pine tree, snow started to fall from its branches and to fall upon the youth that is called Ivery.

"Why did the Yukikage allowed you to have such a title...? White Knight? It doesn't fit you at all. It's like owning a cat and naming it dog... I just don't get it."

Kaito spit, blood came out. Indeed he had the strength of a Jounin, but not the truth, to Kaito he was a blinded fool who believed this world was truly benevolent. That really held peace, in fact he seemed to have never even lost a single friend in battle. Typical... he would never understand.

"You know what I don't understand!? Why people like you exist! I don't need to become a God-dammed Knight to become this worlds hope for salvation! My parents, my mother, my father, grandmother, grandfather, brother, sister, aunt, uncle, ALL OF THEM were killed in the mass massacre of this village! You think I care? You think I don't see how much of a farce those stories are? Look at us!? If the world really knew prosperity why do we exist!? Why are we, the shinobi, here? We are not needed right? We live in a Utopia, right. Fuck Naruto and all it's history. He didn't bring peace, all he did was subdue it."

"You little.."  

​


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 26, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro heard foot steps her wolves growled as Moro and the wolves were sitting in the shadows of the trees to hide themselves. The wolves pierce their eyes on the guy who walked to the training grounds that she was at the moment. For an Uchiha she worked wekk with animals fo some reason and that confused some people. She did picked up a few pointers from the wolves as it may come in handy and it did. She picked up the scent of Sosuke, she got into a crouching stance to jump like a wolf. Moro was thinking what the hell did he want or was it another meeting place to train. Sometimes she forgot that the forest was not her place to claim.

She did not really wear her headband as everyone said that she was ashamed of her village. That was a lie as the white wolf wore it as a collar. She throw the rest of the rabbit jerky at the wolves and they ate quickly as she had her attention on Sosuke to see if he was a threat. She pulled out a kunai just in case of any attack from any where in this area of this training grounds. Moro was thinking the wolves can go hunt as she could get in some training but sometimes the wolves did not leave her alone. She made a picerceing glare on Sosuke's back.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Nov 26, 2012)

*For every dark night, there is a brighter day.*​
It was another morning in the village, with the sun already high in the sky. The active part of the young boy oozed away as the heat calmed down his body. He was laying flat on his back with closed eyes on one of the rooftops nearby his family house. It had been a noisy wake up call from his younger siblings, them kicking, shaking and screaming at him. He just couldn't take it today, he wanted to get away to somewhere he could relax. He daydreamed about the future, where he was a powerful famous ninja all known over the world, he didn't listen to anybody. Did whatever he liked, whenever, always. That was the dream, a typical one for such a young boy. If he could achieve that, he could die happy. Of old age of course, didn't want to kick the bucket early and miss that many years of joy and adventure.

The sound of thunder rumbling woke Tenchi up from his rest, but as he looked up the weather was still as good as ever. What kind of monster was attacking the little boy now? The sound came again, he looked down at his belly and realized what the sound was. He was undoubtedly hungry, he hadn't eaten breakfast thanks to his beloved brothers and sisters. Luckily, he knew exactly the place to go for a good meal, Ichiraku Ramen. That small restaurant was the one that Uzumaki, Naruto used to eat at. It had been rebuild, but later renovated to it's previous look around the time the legendary ninja became a Hokage. A bowl of Ramen would be just what he needed now.

As he arrived outside the restaurant, there were people surrounding the place as usual. It was quite a popular location to hang around for the people who admired the sixth Hokage. The cute girl behind the counter recognized Tenchi straight away and waved him over. He was a regular customer after all, so it was not because they had a thing for each other, that feeling was one sided. She was six or seven years older than him anyway, so he wasn't really bothered by it. *"Hello, young man, what are you eating today?"* she smiled thoughtfully. *"The usual, just no eggs."* he answered nervously, scratching his neck, looking everywhere but in her eyes. 

As he finished the bowl, he leaned backwards on his chair and clapped his stomach. *"I'd better get out of here and do something, maybe there's somebody in the village in need of my help. You know, I help the elderly and other civilians a lot."* he said out loud and proud for the counter lady to hear. He didn't like bragging, but he had seen it work for a couple of other guys. She was busy with some other customer and hadn't heard a word of what he had said. Rejected. *"Oh well, bye, thanks for the meal!"* he ran off and looked back, she didn't hear him that time either. Rejected again.
​


----------



## River Song (Nov 26, 2012)

*Eiji Hayasake*

_Weak._​
A perfect way to describe Eiji?s body, compared to others Eiji was abysmal at Taijutsu, it?s not that he couldn't do it, it was that he choose not to. When others were strong Eiji was smart, while others loud Eiji was quiet, where others failed Eiji excelled.

He walked down the dusty path that led to the training grounds, his mechanical counterpart strapped securely to his back. He needed to train, to be able to achieve one?s dream power is needed and to obtain power one must throw their heart and soul into their training. Eiji preferred to train alone, he hated revealing his techniques in front of others, surprise is, after all, a ninja?s most potent tool. This was the reason that he hid Cheranu in layers of cloth, one should never revel their hand in a game of poker, to do so is to lose, as too is revealing your weapons a way to die. 

He  walked up to the fence that surrounded training ground five, it was a chain link fence topped with barbed wire, pretty standard. As he was about to open the gate Eiji?s dazed eyes suddenly sharpened, he had heard a noise, someone was near.....


----------



## Sumon (Nov 26, 2012)

*Fūjin, Konoha.
*
So there they were, Fūjin and the farmer, walking together in sunrise to the farm. One was young, handsome and talented while the other was... fat. That was all that Fūjin could think of on their way to the farm. _?Fat, fat, fat, fat, fat...?_ The word was going over and over in his mind like a broken record. He couldn?t understand how a human being could be so neglectful. It?s no life living like that ? it?s hell! 

And yeah, Fūjin was tolerant on the outside. He would smile and pretend everything is ok. But inside he was boiling. It was not ok! The boy just wanted to slap the shit out of the fat man so he would finally realize that living like that is not acceptable. His presence was making sick everyone around him! Nobody liked watching ugly people. It might be funny sometimes, but most of the time it was sad. 

?Mhm...? the kid mumbled in response to the farmer. Although Fūjin didn?t listen to what his employer had to say, he still had to nod every time the farmer turned at him talking with his mouth full of food. The boy didn?t care what the farmer had to say and would rather they both were silent. But since the farmer was talking to the boy, Fūjin had to agree with whatever the farmer had to say to keep his employer satisfied at all times. After all, his future as a ninja depended on this filthy man more than ever, any negative word said to hokage could mean the end for the newly graduated genin. 

And finally they reached their destination! Fūjin didn?t know if they were in Konoha?s territory anymore. He was so busy not listening to the farmer and hating the guy, that he lost both track of time and location. But it was irrelevant. The relevant part was a huge farm that belonged to the fat man and the land around it. He hadn?t seen a farm so big before. Fūjin sighed out of relief that action might be coming soon and was ready to ask: ?So...? But before he could finish, the farmer interrupted: ?You see that?? The farmer pointed a finger at the northern part of the farm?s field that was completely ruined. ?This is where that damn animal hit the night before. Find that beast and do not come back without its head!? The man ordered Fūjin and just walked away.  

Fūjin had no words to fire back at the man. He was taking the man?s shit. The boy imagined punching that fatass, but it was just that ? complete imagination. Despite feeling very unhappy with his employer, he took a deep breath and headed to the fields. He took his very first mission for granted and didn?t want to fail

In the fields he was looking for a clue like footsteps. He didn?t expect to find the beast at the fields, but though he could track it down. Unfortunately for the boy, the place was a complete mess. But he didn?t give up. ?He must have come from there.? Fūjin said as he looked at the trees while exploring the crime scene. Nearby there was a forest. It wasn?t very big, but apparently it was big enough for wild inhabitants. The boy came to one tree and saw markings on it. It looked fresh and done by a boar with fangs. ?He will come back here.? Fūjin came to a conclusion after reviewing the markings. He didn?t read many books, but one of a few that he had read was about wild animals. So he knew a thing or two about them. He also knew going head to head with the beast would be too dangerous as he wasn?t strong enough for it. The boy had no idea how big the boar was and asking the farmer was not an option. He didn?t want to appear weak in front of people. So he climbed up the marked tree and started waiting for the boar to come back. The only way to go was ambushing it. But the problem was he didn?t know when it will come back...


----------



## Fagaoftheeastflames (Nov 26, 2012)

Roy Montare

Attacks of the illusion

I was still walking for miles in this desert when I saw a person that seems like a bandit but I ignored him thinking that was an illusion but he threw a kunai at me I dodged it a little thinking it was an illusion but he cut my face.

What the hell?!

Multi-Shadow-Clown jutsu 

Huh?!?

I saw so many clowns that I got so scared that throw my strongest Jutsu at him.

goukakyuu no jutsu!
Goukakyuu no jutsu
Goukakyuu no jutsu

I cast Grand fire ball jutsu… my stronges attack and it seems to create a big explosion that I doubt that he survives.
Hahaha….. im so tire…. But if feel sorry for him even though he was a theft but oh well… i think that so many goukakyuu that it may be notes by the closest village but i didn't care.

im so tire...

I saw the mist going away but I saw him, I saw him like if it didn’t happen….

Impossible….. IMPOSSIBLE!!!!!

i was thinking to my self... that he died but no was it an illusion? no i herd him say a phrase but i didn't understand it...

im not ready for this kind of combat!


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 26, 2012)

*Akira Kengo*

YEAH!! So wassup peeps? you thought this would be some kind of monotone third person story telling? Hell no!! Someone as awesome as mahself, the best of the best in this entire world, would not come at ya with such stuff. So ya may be asking?yerself, Who the hell is this this man talking as if he were a superior being? Well, I won?t let ya wait to know me...

" AKIRAAA!!! Come down already, you will be late for the demonstration at the academy !"tch, the voice ya just heard right now was no other but mah mother?s. As ya can tell by now, mah name is Akira, the all mighty, only and unparalleled Akira Kengo. I?m tellin?ya all of this while starting to put my clothes on; being as modest as possible, my atire is just too cool: A yellow T-shirt with a symbol on the center, symbol from a fairly new but already popular clothing brand. Then it comes a red shirt which makes mah  marvelous presence a lil more noticeable, brown trunks and mah cap together with mah beloved goggles. Cool right? I also use a pair of gloves which are pretty comfortable.

"?kay I?m going mom!! "I shouted as I opened the window and jumped out from mah room. The reason why I am in a hurry is cause I promised sensei that I would be makin?a demonstration at the academy. Now the new question in your mind may be "Why Akira-sama has to do that?", the answer is easy pal, as one of tha best students of the academy I must teach the new kids what kinda talent they can get if they give their all during their time at the place.

" I knew I should hqave woken up earlier! " as I ran through the streets of Konoha - mah village and home - plenty of people start to greet me, I think that ya already knew that I would be fairly popular right? Anyway, as i return the greetings, I saw a couple of lovable ladies passing by, mah grayish eyes stared at them for a moment; cute face, nice body and a pretty charming laugh...Yeah, I?m definitely askin?for a date later.

It took me only a few minutes to arrive to tha place.

" Akira, you?re late!"now the gal who just came to scold me outta the blue is a former classmate of mine, Naomi Kirigaya, she?s cute but she can be really noisy at times. After we graduated - not too long ago - Naomi decided to be a helper at the ninja academy of the village, apparenly she wants to be assigned as a teacher when she gets the rank of chunin.

"Hahaha!! Sorry sorry, but anyway the marvelous Akira Kengo is already here so there?s nothin?to worry ?bout is it? " I replied while rubbing the back of mah head."Oh Akira, you finally arrived. The kids are excited about the show "this man who came to intrude in our little conversation is Goki-sensei, he was my teacher when I was still in the academy. He?s a pretty laid-back guy, the kind of person who tries to see as many positive things about situations and people as he can. I really respect him in a way.

" Damn right! I?m ready to show tha brats what a real genius can do although i won?t be able to do much here alone. "I stated and immediately followed sensei to the backyard where the practices usually take place, a few kids are training taijutsu while others are trying to improve their aiming.

" Okay kids, pay attention. our guest of today has come "sensei announced me and I stepped front to introduce mahself." Yo!! Mah name is Akira Kengo, the greatest guy ya?ll will ever meet!heheh "
​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 26, 2012)

Alisdragon said:


> *Moro Uchiha*
> 
> Moro heard foot steps her wolves growled as Moro and the wolves were sitting in the shadows of the trees to hide themselves. The wolves pierce their eyes on the guy who walked to the training grounds that she was at the moment. For an Uchiha she worked wekk with animals fo some reason and that confused some people. She did picked up a few pointers from the wolves as it may come in handy and it did. She picked up the scent of Sosuke, she got into a crouching stance to jump like a wolf. Moro was thinking what the hell did he want or was it another meeting place to train. Sometimes she forgot that the forest was not her place to claim.
> 
> She did not really wear her headband as everyone said that she was ashamed of her village. That was a lie as the white wolf wore it as a collar. She throw the rest of the rabbit jerky at the wolves and they ate quickly as she had her attention on Sosuke to see if he was a threat. She pulled out a kunai just in case of any attack from any where in this area of this training grounds. Moro was thinking the wolves can go hunt as she could get in some training but sometimes the wolves did not leave her alone. She made a picerceing glare on Sosuke's back.



Sosuke dropped into the training grounds, Shin'no's words still fresh in his mind.  He smiled a bit in amusement before hearing a slight sound.  He immediately spun in mid air, landing facing a girl sitting with a bunch of wolves.  He had a kunai in hand and his swift eyes were washing over them.  The personality he created for himself when he spoke to Shin'no was gone.  He was not kind-hearted and smiling now.  He was dangerous, he was sharp, and he was very analytical.

_Canis lupus.  Territorial.  Growling indicates hostile in nature.  No, not hostile... defensive is more appropriate.  Strong sense of smell, usually on par or just slightly lesser than ninja hounds in most cases of the wolf.  Auditory senses are top tier, hearing is better than every species of fox.  Multiple wolves.  Strong musculature.  Powerful legs.  Exercise caution._

His eyes went to the girl.  He recognized her from when he used to break into the Academy and read student files.

It had been far too easy.

_Moro, Uchiha.  Possible Sharingan.  Utilizes fire ninjutsu.  Sword wielder.  Quiet and reserved personality, seems to control the wolves, or is at least friendly with them.  My age.  Doesn't seem to be as defensive as the wolves.  Physical skills of an unknown quantity._

He looked around them.

_Clearing, minimal trees.  My best technique serves as a counter to fire ninjutsu.  Range of it makes it difficult to dodge.  Best course of action would be to close the distance, get her in close range combat.  Current weapon count: 1 scroll containing exactly three-hundred and forty-seven weapons of random assortments.  15 kunai.  Five explosive tags.  twenty-six and three-quarters feet of leading wire._

He lowered the kunai and returned it to his pouch.  He assumed a non-threatening pose and took a few steps closer to the girl.  "Uchiha Moro."  He didn't ask her what her name was.  He stated it.  "We are former classmates of the Konohagakure no Satou Shinobi Academy.  I mean both you and your wolves no harm.  I merely came for training."


----------



## Axelthewanted (Nov 26, 2012)

Zero the Seeker
Attacks of the illusion

The sky was blue with no clouds on this peaceful day on the land of Sand. The day was going in complete harmony. I?ve been hanging around the village getting to know it well, but I slowly realize that if I?m ever going to get back to my world? my home, I?ll need to become stronger  and become powerful enough to create a jutsu that can send back there.

So I decided to travel outside of the village. I walked to the gates of Suna to exit the village and start my journey for power. I will no longer depend on others in order to survive. I will fight for my goal even if it cost me life trying. I had no other choice and it made no difference whether I live or die in this world. I have no importance in this world.  Why should anyone even care?

Later, after I finished passing through my thoughts, I finally reached the giant dark wooden gates of Suna and looked up to the sing above it saying ?Sunagakure?.

?Can I really call this place home...?

I whispered to myself concerned of my future but I couldn?t waste my time thinking about. It?s not going any progress or benefit to my desires.  The gate-guard opened the gates for me so I may proceed. I adjusted my neckband that had the numbers ?00? and as I did the wind blew across the desert soothingly. I made sure that Bloodedge wouldn?t fall off my back then stepped out of the village and headed toward the seeming endless desert, and thus commenced my journey for new strength.

After miles of walking through the desert I heard what it seems to be an explosion coming from afar towards my lefts side. I looked over that direction curious of what could cause that sound. When I did I saw two fireballs colliding with the sandy floor and creating another explosion leaving out small black clouds of smoke afterward, spreading out sand and ash across the surrounding area. I found the cause of the explosion. Interested of who could be responsible of such thing, I ran over to that direction. As I got closer I saw a young boy with red spiky hair with dark clothing and a black metallic arm the reflected the light of the sun. I jumped from a sand hill to sand hill towards the boy. The seemed tired and trying to catch his breath. I looked down to him with my golden sharp demonic eyes with a serious expression on my face. I was unable to find out the reason in which why he would be shooting fireballs randomly to nothing. 


?What are you doing here, making explosions??


I asked him curious of what reason could he have to do this, glaring down at him, having no concern of his fatigued state and awaited for his response.​


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 26, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

"I could use a training partner, I smell you a mile away Sosuke. Do you want to fight me or talk about the history that will never be broken and shove it up all the asses in the world."

She got up and took a fighting stance she wanted to see who could beat the other person's ass from when they were kids from the Academy. Moro through the kunai at him, The wolves scattered about as fast as they could. The white wolf scratch Sosuke's back. Moro whistle as to signal the wolves to get in formation for their own attack. It was more to get the wolves attention for tey could attack on their own and she did not need to worry about them. Moro thought about in the old Academy's day and she is still a freak of nature, as her sences were on the edge to pick up anything in the area of the training grounds.


----------



## Fagaoftheeastflames (Nov 26, 2012)

Roy Montare 
Attack of the illusions

I’m tired…

Waiting for the thief that attack me to come out of the mist I heard a voice telling me who are you?

Huh?

When I look at the direction of that voice: I saw a boy, a boy who looks demonic whit silver hair and black and green clothes, and eye’s that looks like a cat eyes that where golden, and they were dead serious so serious to even kill someone. I noted that he has a weird headband that seems to say 00.

Who?

I was going to answered him looking surprise; surprise that ether he was a talking illusion or a real ninja. Which either the case I didn’t pay much attention to him.

Who are you and why are you making explosions?

He said to me. Still glaring at me whit his golden cat eyes, that looks like if he was angry or something, so I decided still confused if he was real or not, to answer his question whit another question.

I am Roy Montare, who are you and what are you doing here?

He look at angry like if I didn’t answer his question and he repeated something while closing in on my location.

You haven’t answered my question why make such big explosion

When I was going to answer his question I heard a weird sound on the sand. It was the thief that was attacking me earlier; he was going to threw a kunai whit an expulsion tag on it while aiming to the weird demonic boy"s head
Watch out!!!!!​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 26, 2012)

_Sosuke Nanayume_

Sosuke saw the scatter formation coming, not being so weak as to actually fall for something like that.  The largest blind spot on a human being was the one on the back of the neck, meaning that watching his back was the clearest course of action.  However, he did one better.  He performed the Shunshin no Jutsu, the Art of the Body Flicker, and vanished, dodging all of the wolves and rocketing toward Alis at a rapid speed.  As he dashed forward, he used an ability unique to himself.  He conjured a katana from thin air and blocked the kunai in one fluid swing.  At the end of his swing, the blade vanished once more into nothingess.

As he reached Moro he dropped to his hands, planting an exploding tag at her feet and flipping over her head.  As he spun around he tossed another exploding kunai at her while upside down in the air.  He used his free hand to cover his face, in case of shrapnel and debris from the explosion.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 26, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro did a few hand seals, to hurry up the explosion to the explosion tags. As the explosion went off, she held the flames away from her body. She turn it into a projectile and tried to hit him with it. She tried to cut off all the exits from Sosuke escaping into a hidden hole some where. She had a feeling this was going to be a groping session somewhere in this fight. To her another creep in her life, she disappeared from sight and smell. She did not leave the battle ground, Moro will show up later. As she was still invisible she throw a explosion note at Sosuke, she was ready for his next attack at her. Her wolves got out of the way when Moro started to attack, they watch from the distance as they did not want to get burned . They could tell that Moro had no emotion in her eyes to the wolves she needed to lighten up some to at least get some human friends or a lover at some point.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 26, 2012)

*Akira Kengo*


Hahaha!! Damn it, playin?with these kids is seriously fun! these guys do not stop amusing me with all the stuff the get to tell, of course the well directed praises towards mah genius isn?t bad at all, it?s pretty obvious that things would end this way with me gettin? a few more fans than the ones I already have. Mah eyes looked around for an instant, I think I had some kinda appointment with a few peeps from when I was still a student here. I?ll have to leave soon.

" Haha, well guess that?s all for today brats "I stated as I felt like one of those wise adults who tend to play and teach to the youngsters.  The demonstration was a quick one just showin?off a few techniques and I even had a light spar with sensei, of course neither of us was takin?it seriously as it was more than anything ta give some tips to the noobs."Whhaaaat?? Nooo, stay here and play more with us big bro "one of the boys said,  think his name was Kaoru." C?mmon lil bro, an important person like me has some stuff to do ya know? I promise I?ll come by some other day, kid " I answered to him before saying good-bye to sensei and leaving the place with Naomi.

" So...Why cha followin?me? "I asked politely though a lil vein appeare don her head, wonder if it was mah imagination the scene I saw of her about to jump on me and strangle me.

"Idiot! I was also invited to the reunion, you know? Sheesh you?re always so ungentlemanly, now I know why you don?t have a girlfriend. "she said; I thought it was funny tha way she said it, I may not have a girlfriend but getting one wouldn?t be somethin?difficult for me, the man whose presence is just as bright as the Sun." I don?t think there will ever a girl who..."she started to look around once she noticed I wasn?t next to her anymore.

" Oh thanks! "I thanked loud enough for her to hear as well. A gal of mah neighborhood happened to take me away and give a lunch box before retaking her path." ya were saying? "I remarked with my eye narrowed and a smile on mah face, it sure was nice to see this gal getting frustrated." How did you get that?! More like what genjutsu you used to make that pretty girl give you that lunch box!"she questioned me kinda surprised.

" That?s a se-cret, maybe...are ya jealous? "I asked approaching dangerously at her face, for some reason she blushed and I just backed off as soon a smah objective was accomplished" Hahah! Just kiddin?, just kiddin?! Let?s get going. "I love making her feel weird!!

"This just reminds me...I need ta get a mission, I?m gettin?bored by just being here in the village. "​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 26, 2012)

Sosuke Nanayume

Sosuke leaned back as he landed, barely managing to dodge the projectile as it sailed over him.  He turned his lean into a half flip, flipping onto his hands and then onto his feet.  When he looked up, Moro had vanished.  _Meisaigakure no Jutsu?  Probably not.  Too advanced, and a jutsu uncommon anywhere but the Stone Village.  Most likely either Cloak of Invisibility or a Genjutsu._  He slit his thumb on a kunai slightly.  _Nope, no Genjutsu.  Better watch myself._  He stayed on high alert, constantly checking blind spots.  Out of nowhere an exploding tag was thrown at him.  He jumped backward, leaping away from it and crossing his arms in front of his face.  He landed on his back and rolled away from where the tag had been thrown.  His eyes scanned the are and began leaping backward away from her general location.  In front of him was the whole clearing.  Behind him was the side of a cliff.  He drew a kunai and held it in front of his face as he stood at the ready.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Nov 26, 2012)

*Dissonant Glee*
*Location: Sunakagure*
Magatsuhi Kamakiri

''1,200 Ryo''

''Eheheh, alright.''

Magatsuhi got out the needed money for the stuffing and cheap cloth, placing it on the tables. She was running out of money, how disappointing. She'd have to take on a mission sometime, this was essential for a ninja. She very well knew this, ''Thank you very much sir~.'' She said, giving him a colorful smile in response. The man gave a grin, which caused her own smile to falter, if only a tiny bit. There were plenty of teeth in the grin, but there was no heart behind it. How despicable. She took her supplies, heading out of the shop. She heard rumors from other people now as she walked along, Apparently a young man had come across Suna and gone to the medical clinic. How odd...''I wonder how old our new friend is.'' Magatsuhi wondered aloud, taking a seat on a nearby bench amidst the sand.

She got out her supplies that she had bought, and began to sew once more. The thread poked into the cloth, her mismatched and discolored eyes watching her handiwork. ''In...'' She spoke, before it went out into the other side, ''Out...In...Out...In...'' After some bit of handiwork, she had put together the small scraps of the doll into something vaguely resembling the 4th member of her motley crew of playchildren. They were not ninja, not like her. They'd never understand why she did the things she did. ''D is for Damacy...'' She looked around her, nothing and nothing.  Moving the doll further ahead, it was held up against the sky in the sun. After a small bit, the doll was placed into the ground after the sand was took out of the ground. Taking one hand, she covered the doll completely with sand, ''Who was buried alive...''

About half of an hour later, the blonde returned to h scene of the playground. ''Storytime~'' She said to herself, once more on the outskirts of Sunakagure. She may not have cared for these other children very much, but they had to pay a price for being allowed to play on her playground. Every time the played, they must listen to young twelve year old tell them a story. This time, Magatsuhi called out, ''It's a wonderful time, it's storytime.'' She saw the four children freeze up, as if uncomfortable at the prospect of what they were just told. She smiled, with all her heart. After waiting a small bit, they had gathered in front of a small circle of stones. This was a place known mainly to her, and she took them their whenever she was in the mood for a story. She needed privacy at the moment.

''Now, today I'll be telling a story of inspiration and dreams.'' She said, holding one of her fingers up as she smiled at the small group of children before her. How charming, ''There once was a man named Naraku, he was beloved by the people of the village he lived in, a village not much unlike the one we live in at current.  One of the greatest minds to grace the area, he was a wonderful doctor. He saved many lives and constantly researched new ways to treat illnesses...'' She continued her story, watching the expressions on the children's face. They seemed to like her story.


----------



## Axelthewanted (Nov 26, 2012)

Zero the Seeker
Attacks of the illusion

I glared at the boy once again as he didn’t answer my question the first time I asked him, having a mad look upon my mien. Instead of answering my question he asked me another question.

I am Roy Montare, who are you and what are you doing here?

I didn’t find much importance to his name at the time. My patience growing weary from his denial to answer my question so went ahead and asked him again, beaming my eyes to his.

You haven’t answered my question. Why make such a big explosion?

I showed a bit of irritation towards the boy as I asked him once again. But before the red-headed boy could answer my question he said.

Watch out!!!!!












I heard his yell warning me about the kunai that was heading towards my head. I dodged by stepping out of the way, rotating my body sideways, like something about 90 degrees.  The kunai went by the side of my face and directed my sight towards the bandit from afar, gazing and focusing at my new target. I hypothesized that he was the reason of why the boy launched the fireballs. He was being attacked by this greedy man, picking on someone who didn't even know who is his opponent. The greedy ways of this bandit reminded me about the evil demons from my home world that attacked the weak, overwhelming them without even giving them a chance to even acknowledge there tormentor. My mind went into a silent raging state towards the bandit, who amazingly disappeared moments after throwing the kunai. 

Shortly after hearing a weird sound, like the sound that snakes make with their tongues to communicate. The sound came from the direction of where the kunai, which was thrown at me, landed. It was emanating a small light that seemed to me to be a small fire burning a piece of paper wrapped around the kunai. It was an explosive tag! As soon as I realized it, I drew Bloodedge out, making Bloodedge eye open up as I wielded it, placing it vertically in front of my and the young boy’s body. The boy by instinct covers himself with his metallic arm. The kunai finally exploded, making a smoke and a shock wave that covered the area and reached us. The shockwave was managing to push me away, making my hair swing side to side by its violent winds, but by using my strength I was able to withstand the small shockwave and also protect the young boy. I pulled my sword from being vertical and held it with one hand. The boy stood up and brushed the sand of his clothing seeming to be quiet fine and actually ready fight. The boy had determination I’ll give him that. 

“Thanks you, um…..”

Said the boy trying to show his gratitude but obviously not having knowledge of who I am.

“Zero...”

I said having no emotions behind it. I was just returning the favor for him having told me his own name. 

“Thank you Zero.”

The boy said while tightening his white head band, getting ready for another round with the bandit. I place Bloodedge back onto my back. By no longer wielding Bloodedge he closed his eye. I stood straight, having my feet partially apart from each other and facing sideways to the distance preparing myself for the greedy bandit’s next attack. My face held a serious and focused expression but in my mind was a silent rage ready to be released.  I whispered to myself as silent as possible so the boy couldn’t hear me.

“He’s going to fall and perish like all the other demons of my land. I’ll make sure of it.”
​


----------



## Sumon (Nov 27, 2012)

*Fūjin, Konoha*

?Whiuwhoowhoo... Shit.? Fūjin was in this mission for a long time. It was still an early morning, there was no sign of the boar and he had taken no stuff with himself, not even a bottle of water! The farmer had recruited him unprepared and his energy seemed to be fading. 

But it wasn?t a hunger and thirst that made the boy lose his energy. He was dying out of boredom. He most certainly didn?t expect to feel like that on a mission, he thought missions were full of action and thrill, but in reality most of them were boring, long and made no sense. At least he could hide under a shadow of a tree and didn?t have to bake in the sun...

And suddenly, a thought came to his mind. He could use his brains and entrap the boar like people entrap rats. He just needed to place a trap strong enough to kill the animal. And what is a better tool for a deadly trap than an explosive tag which Fūjin was wearing as an accessory around his neck? He had 4 of them in total. One tag was placed on already engraved tree, the other three on different trees in a small radius. The boy believed his target would come to clean its tusks at the same place and the tree it chose to do it on was a matter of luck for the boy.

So now he waited for sure sitting on a branch of a tree. Minutes were passing by. Waiting the whole hour doing nothing was already an achievement for the boy. His impatience made him doubt the perfection of his own little plan that seemed flawless half an hour ago. And when he was about to call it off and start looking for the animal in the forest, it finally showed up! 

35 inch in length and 110 pounds of weight, there it was, the wild boar walking in the direction of the farmer?s fields. Placing hooves graciously one after another as if it knew someone was watching, the animal continued his mini parade all the way to the fields. And then it began ? the embracement of the beast. The boar lost his all swag and started ripping everything that the farmer had planted in the fields, a complete turnaround in the animal?s actions. After 10minutes, the beast stopped. But he wasn?t done. Not yet. The finale was about to come! The boar fell on the ground and started wallowing in his own shit. Disgusting... Like a boy with a candy, the boar was overjoyed. 

Fūjin knew the farmer would be mad for letting more of his beloved fields get destroyed. But nothing could be done to prevent that. He wasn?t getting anywhere near that dirty animal while it was still alive. 

_?Finally.?_ A thought in the boy?s mind as the boar headed towards the trap. Fūjin?s heart began pounding harder and harder within every second. He was sure in a minute or two he will claim his award for the mission and be on his way home with his head held high. But unlike Fūjin, the boar took his time. It walked around one tree, then the other, until ultimately going to the already marked. The boar rubbed his tusks everywhere around the marked tree but at one sport, the spot that had explosive tag stuck on it. 

Fūjin?s breathing became deeper while he was clenching his sweaty fists: ?Come on, a little bit to the side!? It was killing him. It looked like the beast was smart and knew exactly what was waiting for it. *?Tshh!?* Success! The boar fell for it! The explosive tag was triggered! But no, the boar is quickly walking away from it. Realising this all could go to waste, Fūjin jumped from a tree and blocked the way for the boar. Every second was important, an explosion was about to happen. But the hunted didn?t get scared of the hunter. It was the opposite. Looking directly into the boar?s eyes, fear erupted Fūjin.

The boar charged at Fūjin, knocking the boy down and leaving him lying on the ground in the radius of the explosion. ?Shit? ? everything the boy could say before the explosive tag went off. *?BOOM!?*


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 27, 2012)

Kyuujin said:


> Sosuke Nanayume
> 
> Sosuke leaned back as he landed, barely managing to dodge the projectile as it sailed over him.  He turned his lean into a half flip, flipping onto his hands and then onto his feet.  When he looked up, Moro had vanished.  _Meisaigakure no Jutsu?  Probably not.  Too advanced, and a jutsu uncommon anywhere but the Stone Village.  Most likely either Cloak of Invisibility or a Genjutsu._  He slit his thumb on a kunai slightly.  _Nope, no Genjutsu.  Better watch myself._  He stayed on high alert, constantly checking blind spots.  Out of nowhere an exploding tag was thrown at him.  He jumped backward, leaping away from it and crossing his arms in front of his face.  He landed on his back and rolled away from where the tag had been thrown.  His eyes scanned the are and began leaping backward away from her general location.  In front of him was the whole clearing.  Behind him was the side of a cliff.  He drew a kunai and held it in front of his face as he stood at the ready.



*Moro Uchiha*

Moro appear out of no where as she did some hand seals as a mist came at Sosuke. She was not going to use a fire type jutsu just yet. She was thinking it would hurt him and her, She used body flicker to gain speed as she unsheathed her sword. She hit Sosuke's kunai, she heard the clang but did not know if the kunai went flying out of his hand. Her silver wolf jump of the mountain to pounce on him, Moro was thinking that will not work at all. To her it was another destraction as she tried to swing her sword at him again, the silver wolf moved away from the sword. Moro was ready for anything at the moment, even though she did not cared if she had to set the whole forest on fire.

"Do you want to called this a draw or do you want to continue? I can tell we are both are not tire just yet, I don't like show everything I have learn in the past just yet. At least I could pulled something out of my ass if need to be. Horney, already punk."


----------



## Sumon (Nov 27, 2012)

*Fūjin, Konoha*
*
Flashback*_
“Know when piss and white snow turns yellow. Y’all think his hair do same?” One kid with a Senju crest on his back said laughing. “Let’s find out!” The other with Hyuuga crest on his back answered to him. 

There he was, 9 year old Fūjin standing in the centre of a circle formed by younger classmates on the very first day in the academy. Having joined the academy hours ago, he had zero combat skills and was unable to defend himself. That day was and to this day still is the most shameful in Fūjin’s entire life. Surrounded by kids of various clans of Konoha, he was being laughed at served as a punching bag for clan kids. After it was over, he wasn’t the same. His hatred for clan kids was born and he hid from everyone until they forgot what had happened to him... 

“Get on ya knees and beg!” One kid came forward and started unbuttoning his pants. He was ready to do what half the kids joked about and the other half found disgusting. But he wasn’t joking. No. He was serious. He wanted to inflict as much psychological and physical pain as possible. He wanted to show his superiority in front of everyone. The kid was Uchiha, heartless little bastard whom Fūjin hadn’t seen after the events of that day. 

“Beg!” The kid shouted as he was inches away from Fūjin. Shaking and sweating out of fear, Fūjin refused to listen and tried to walk away. But the circle of kids stopped him and gave one hell of a beating that left him lying on the ground. Blood started coming from his head. But it didn’t stop them. They were driven by the blood as it was a sign that they were strong. They kicked Fūjin few more times before the Uchiha kid stopped them: “Enough! Now, prepare!” He started pissing on Fūjin’s white hair...

“Ughh,” everyone made that noise and stepped back, then started laughing ant pointing fingers. Being looked at with contempt, Fūjin was unable to do anything but be humiliated in front of his classmates, people whom he wanted to befriend. “Please,” a toneless word came from Fūjin as he begged for mercy. But it was impossible to hear it through all the laughs. 

“Seems it don’t work on hair,” the uchiha kid came to a conclusion after having pissed on Fūjin’s white, long hair. “But, but blood work! Look, his hair turned red.” Indeed it did. From the blood that came from his nose, lips and forehead, some of Fūjin’s hair had turned red. “HAHAHAHA, he’s loser! OINK! OINK! OINK!” Fūjin opened his eyes and saw a boar instead of the uchiha kid. 

*
Present*_

Fūjin opened his eyes quickly. It wasn’t morning. He could see stars high in the sky. He could feel pain in his chest. He raised his head and saw the boar pissing on his leg. The very same boar that he had tried to kill for his mission and the very same boar that he imagined in his memories. Fūjin’s eyes began twinkling as hatred erupted the boy. He hallucinated and saw the uchiha kid from the past in that boar. He clenched his fist and jumped from the ground, scarring the boar and sending it for a run. Fūjin couldn’t feel pain anymore. All he could feel was desire to kill that boar. It wasn’t a mission no more, it had just become personal! 

Fūjin sprinted after the boar as fast as he could. He felt strength in his body and thought he could beat anyone at that moment. Anger could do wonders for a human being... 

He caught up with the boar quickly and tackled it from behind, sending them both rolling over and over. But the boar got up and ran away while taunting the boy: “Oink! Oink!” Just like the boar, Fūjin didn’t even think about giving up. He got on his feet and sprinted after the animal. After a few minutes of running through the dark forest, he got winded up and had to take his breath back. There was no sign of his target. But suddenly he heard something.

“Oink! Oink!” it was a baby boar with a weak voice. He had found the boar’s pigsty. Fūjin grabbed the baby boar by its back. “Hey piggy, piggy!” He shouted as loud as he could while the baby boar was squalling. He wasn’t interested in the little one. He wanted to use it to get to the uchiha kid. “Hey piggy, piggy!” Fūjin once again screamed and heard rustling in the bushes. The uchiha kid and the mother of baby boar came out of them. Fūjin was ready to drop the baby boar and kill its mama.

But in the boar’s eyes he saw an innocent animal that was doing what a caring animal does. It was feeding its baby with crops from the farmer’s land. Fūjin didn’t see the uchiha kid in the boar anymore. He realised that what he was doing was wrong. Goodness was more important than the success of a stupid mission. Anger blinded him and seeded an evil. But he was stronger than the evil and overcame it.

Fūjin put the baby boar on the ground gently and apologised to it. Then he turned around and headed back to the farm. Until he reached the farm, sun came up and it was bright again. He knocked on the farmer’s doors a few times before he opened it. “Did you kill it, where is its head?!” The farmer attacked the boy with questions. But Fūjin just smiled and mumbled “I failed.” 

Fūjin turned his back to the farmer, who began shouting at the boy very angrily clearly showing his dissatisfaction with the boy, and headed home. His stomach was making noises, he hadn’t eaten in 24 hours, his clothes were dirty, he smelled and his whole body was in pain. But Fūjin didn’t care about all that. He was happy with himself and the way this mission turned out to be.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Nov 27, 2012)

*Hunting high and low.*​
Tenchi head down the main street with the sun burning his neck to an unknown melody the birds around were playing. A tiny dog ran by with a couple of small children at its tail leaving a dust cloud behind for himself to inhale and cough out. _Oh, the kids these days_ he thought to himself. He felt quite old and wise although he was not, he just wasn't that interested in hanging around with his fellow classmates. If only he could get older and stronger without much work, just snap his fingers and there you go. Able to compete with the leaders of the hidden villages around, not that they were very good hidden. He had pondered upon why they were called that but as a conclusion, got no answer. Today, right now, it was time to find something to do, maybe a part of the administration had a mission for him, top secret. Tenchi smiled broadly and laughed shaking his head, it wouldn't happen, but it was a nice thought.

*"Hello there, can you hear me?"* a hoarse calm voice came out from a window in the second floor of a building to the right. He stopped up and saw an old lady poking her head out, she looked quite stressed which her voice did not hint at. *"Stay there, I'm coming down." *she disappeared before the words were uttered and halfway down the stairs when the sentence ended. The door smacked open and she stood bent over breathing heavily. *"Where is my necklace, son?"* she seemed quite angry, almost like she blamed him for it's disappearance. *"Where is it, did you steal it? I need it, I need it!"* she raised her voice, but suddenly took a hundred and eighty degree turn. *"Oh, please help me find it."* she begged Tenchi for help, but he didn't know what to say, he was quite confused by her behavior. *"I was over at that flower shop, and I know I had it on me then because I was talking with a man about it. And now it is gone, gone I tell you! Help me find it would you? You must."* and just like that, she was now commanding him to find it. Not your typical old sweet lady this one, but she was a citizen and he was a ninja. This was his job. *"Of course I will help you, if you could describe what the necklace looks like, it would make it much more easier."*  he said and put on a somewhat fake smile.

He got no information besides the fact it was a necklace and it was hers, so now it was time to hunt high and low for an item he knew nothing of. Exciting.​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 27, 2012)

Sosuke Nanayume

The young shinobi tensed when Moro reappeared, tightening his grip on his kunai.  That was when she used a jutsu he hadn't yet seen and cast a smoke screen around them, limiting his vision sharply.  He felt something connect with his kunai, figuring it to be Moro.  He dropped the kunai as soon as she made contact and quickly rolled on the ground, slipping past her and avoiding the wolf that came out of nowhere.  As soon as he regained his footing he spun around, conjuring his katana.  He slashed at where she had attacked from and stopped.  When the mist cleared out, the edge of his sword was close to her ribs.  His eyes met hers and for a second he forgot where he was.  His old instincts had taken over, and a pair of cold, dangerous eyes looked up at the young Uchiha girl.  He was an animal, just like her wolves.  

"If you wish to concede that's fine with me."  He took a step back and rose his sword, pointing it at her.  He was very still as he watched the girl.  If she decided to try an attack he would be ready.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 27, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

"You made this fight worth while, we will fight again later."

She sheath her sword and went up to him, she kissed him on the lips. She guessed she was like her mom, but did not want the slut life of a ninja just yet. To her yeah right like that would ever happen and would fight that part of her destiny. She doubt that Sosuke would ever be friends. Her wolves howled like something sexy was happening between Moro and Sosuke. The white wolf gave the other wolves dirty looks to calm down, to him it was a surprise that Moro did not pulled a kunai on him to stab him in the ribs. Moro pulled away from Sosuke as her wolves brushed up against her, she was wondering what the hell Sosuke  was thinking right now. Her white wolf nudge her to get her moving and to leave, but Moro stood put as she was sturborn as ever.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Nov 27, 2012)

''While researching ways to treat illnesses, he learned of Ninjutsu from some ninja. They took him to their village, showing him all the ways he could use it to help people. Grateful, he asked if he could say in their village. Seeing how quickly he mastered their jutsus, despite having never known of it before, they accepted. One day, a boy that was horribly wounded came into his hospital, collapsing on the floor. The man, Naraku took him into his care. After managing to revive him using his legendary healing techniques, he asked the boy what his name was. The boy didn't know, he could not recall a single detail of the time he went to the hospital to the time he was wounded to the time of his waking up.''

Magatsuhi clapped her hands, to catch their attention once more. '*'Pay attention!*'' She said with a slightly raised voice, having noticed that their attention was turning else. ''Remember dear Sakura when she didn't listen~'' She gave a short giggle, giving them another one of her hearty smiles. ''Naraku named this child, Nozomi. He'd do his very best to help him recover his meomory, he trained Nozomi in the arts of Ninjutsu, and was surprised at just how fast he was. Almost as fast a learner as he himself had been. Learning nearly all of his techniques, Naraku decided to teach him the final technique he'd ever need. A technique which was capable of completely curing someone from near death in mere seconds. Finally, after teaching him this secret over the course of a month, the boy said thanked the doctor for all he had ever done for him. Then at last, the boy, his mission completed by the rival village, stabbed the doctor through his heart. ''

Magatsuhi clapped her hands together, in happiness at the end of her story. She held up a finger, looking at the expressions upon the similarily aged children before her. ''Now, what's the moral of this story...?'' She asked them. She shook her head after receiving several invalid answers, ''That's wrong, there is no moral at all to this story. It's just another story about how pointless and silly this world can be, you understand right~?'' She stood there silent, before just laughing, ''Ahahaha, I'm sorry. I know you're too dull to get it, we can try tomorrow or so then?'' She said, continuing to laugh. Eventually, they just petered off. She could tell she had annoyed them, but she didn't really care about that particular facet. They'd probably tell their parents what she told them. That didn't matter to her either, she'd love the attention they gave her.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 27, 2012)

Sosuke Nanayume

Sosuke froze as her lips met his own.  Involuntarily his lips parted and his tongue flicked gently over hers.  He stood unmoving, eyes wide when she finally pulled away.  The wolves had gathered around her and she had begun walking away when he touched his hand to his lips.  He looked up at her.  "Wait!"  He walked toward her, his mind moving at fifty miles a second.  His thoughts came wand went too quickly for him to even remember them.  However, one thought remained.  He grabbed her shoulder and made her face him, before crashing his lips to hers, returning her kiss with energy.  His arms wrapped around her waist as he kissed her deeply, but not really knowing what he was doing.  He just let his body take control.  He slowly pulled away, a trail of saliva between their bottom lips.  He met her eyes with a hungry, slightly dazed look.

"You shouldn't kiss strangers and just walk away.  It's... confusing."


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 27, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

"I am trying to run from my destiny than face it. I am proud to be a Uchiha, but I do not want to follow in my mom's foot steps to be a whore. I rather kiss a guy and run, so the guy could forget me and move on to another girl. I would be only a dream to the person."

Moro was thinking that was putting herself down and being in the shrink office of Konoha and the doctor thinks she still had some isues to work out in her life. To Moro it did not matter, everyone had issues or something wrong with them. She wipe the spit from her lower lip and she felt weird from kissing him. She like it after it all, her white wolf growled it was a warning to back off from Moro. He had a feeling Sosuke would take advantage of her, if he did not step in. Moro reach down to the white wolf and pet him. Giving the white wolf attention would calm him down for she would not be in the middle of two males who wanted her attention right now and she did not want another threat to a rise. She had a feeling she had to choose between humans and the wolves. To her she did not have to choose at all she would make it work as she savor the wet hot lips on hers.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 28, 2012)

Sosuke Nanyume

Sosuke simply gazed at the girl.  Her mother was a whore?  That was something he didn't know, and he was very surprised she had actually told him something so personal.  He couldn't understand why she would do any of the things she had done thus far.  He simply sighed and released her, his arms crossed.  "This won't do."  He looked up at her with a very serious expression.  The only thing he knew about being in a relationship was something he had read in a book.  He knew it wasn't seen as acceptable for people who weren't with each other to kiss as they did.  He could not allow it.  "We can't just be strangers and kiss each other.  That would be highly inappropriate.  So, if we are to be kissing each other, I would very much like you to be my girlfriend, Miss Moro Uchiha.  Of course I would like to take you on a date at your earliest convenience."


----------



## Sumon (Nov 28, 2012)

_*Fūjin, Konoha*

“Happy fucking 15th birthday to me.” Looking at the mirror, Fūjin couldn’t contain his “joy” with tears in his eyes. After failing to complete a mission, he had slept through the whole day and was feeling fresh and confident the next one, but still he felt a little pain in the chest area. That’s the least you can expect after getting blown by an explosion...

Although he was calling the current day as the day he was born, it wasn’t technically true. It was more of a “find day.” Since he had no memory of his past, he celebrated his birthday on the day he was found by Ai, which was today. So blow the candles and make a wish, boy! But Fūjin didn’t do that kind of stuff. He thought it was stupid, though the reason why he thought that was having no one to celebrate it with. How sad...

He wiped a tear and manned up. It doesn’t matter if it is your birthday, your academy graduation day or just an ordinary day. Crying was not justified under any of those conditions. Using energy on training made more sense than feeling sorry for himself. It was his life and he had to act accordingly. So he grabbed his stuff and headed to the training grounds, something he had tried to do two ago but was interrupted by the farmer. 

It didn’t take much time for the boy to reach his destination. He was living about 5 minutes on feet away from the training grounds. Luckily, there weren’t many ninjas. Usually it was like a swarm out there, hard to find free space. But not today, though he did see a couple of individuals very close to each other. At first Fūjin thought they were some kids. But he was wrong and soon he realized that. Those two individuals were genins just like him, and Fūjin very well remembered who exactly they were. 

One was a fucking Uchiha by the name of Moro, if he recalled correct. Like a sissy, she nowhere could be seen without her wolves. They are wild animals, they must roam free and not with a stupid girl who can’t stand for herself! The other genin was some fodder, whose name Fūjin didn’t know nor wanted to. Everything Fūjin knew about that fodder was the fact that he thought he was too cool for academy. What an asshole...

Spitting on the ground out of disgust of seeing those two, Fūjin walked to another spot. He wanted to build as much distance between himself and those two as possible. He couldn’t focus on training with morons like them in his sight._


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 28, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro and her wolves smell Fūjin scent and she was thinking bishi. She sorta know him from the shrink office. She could care less about him and he was not important at the moment and he would always be a bishi. Her wolves growled as they wanted to go after fresh meat like that but there was no point to go after a bishi. Moro attention was back on Sosuke as she was thinking about his offer. Maybe she trust him to share something with him instead of a kiss or was it her soft side showing up instead of that tough Uchiha side she like showing all the time."I be your girl friend, about tonight or that is too soon for you. You did ask mr out, let's see if it is worth my time." She was only teasing him anyway by the last part and she know how to let the wolves leave her alone for a couple of hours to have fun with a guy she liked anyay.


----------



## Fagaoftheeastflames (Nov 28, 2012)

Roy Montare

Attack of the illusions











I heard zero say something about the thief, but I didn’t care much. We waited for the thief to come of the sand and attack us but that’s when it hit me why is the thief is hiding and waiting for us to make the first move?

There’s something not right here Zero. 

……!

While waiting for the thief, zero notice something and went 3 steps back works. I wonder why for I moment but I was too late; The thief came out and then everything when white then black; so I just waited out for something to happen, because I cant do anything not even move and that’s when something happened I saw everything burn to the ground all my love ones getting tortured to the maximal degree and Zero stabbing me continuously, laughing at me, mocking at me, enjoying the pleasure that stabbing bring him while stabbing me; and even worse everyone who died in the fire or got tortured stand up and each an one of them stab me whit the weapons they had use to get killed or torched. It was sickening, I hated it to the extreme of passing out and that’s when tit stop; but I didn’t comprehend it, my mind was so mess-up at the moment that I fallen to ground, weakened, played whit, that I almost fall into unconsciousness. I hate it…

Zero…

Whit those words I fall in to unconsciousness, hoping that zero finish that bastard. ​


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Nov 28, 2012)

Location: Sunakagure

*Looking for Demons*

Magatsuhi hung from two rings on her playground, upside dow, using her legs to support her light weight. It swang slowly in a circle, her arms crossed. She was alone now, the sand blowing around the area the only thing accompanying her. She still held her smile, but upside down it looked somewhat like a frown, the only unfortunate thing at the moment. Having still enjoyed the story, the girl practiced her handseals while upside down, her knowledge of Ninjutsu was limited, her father having taught her physically rather then in the arts of Ninjutsu mainly. But, to become a genin she had to have learned the core basics, ''Dog!'' She exclaimed, with a slight giggle as she made the appropriate sign.  She just held her hands up, or down if you were right side up, and swang along slowly. This was helping her muscles some, however much it began to ache. 

''What should I do today, I've exhausted all my available options. Training is a drag too...'' She huffed, crossing her arms, which was a bit messed up on her own due to the fact she forgot to quit smiling.  ''My dolls are all used up and I'm out of money, hmm...'' She thought to herself now, her hair hanging past her ears except for in front of her eyes, thankfully due to her skull-shaped hair-clips. ''Maybe I'll go see how much our new friend from the hospital can scream...'' She slipped out of the rings, a bit painfully and then landed on the ground. ''Ow...'' She barely registered what she had been doing before after she felt the pain, then headed off towards the hospital.

''Hmm...? He's gone?'' She said, keeping one foot behind her as she made the best out of sounding disappointed, but she just couldn't stop smiling. It was just a curse sometimes. ''Oh boy, did he...expire...?'' She let out a sigh upon being told that he had indeed, lived and simply left. As a result, instead, she asked what the boy looked like. After receiving instructions, she gave a nod of her head and a small curtsy. ''Thank you very much,'' She said, beaming and then sauntering off.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 28, 2012)

*Akira Kengo*

Boooooring!!! Yeah, that?s what is crossing mah mind right now, dude. After Naomi and I left the academy we walked to tha meeting point for the reunion with our ex-classmates but it?s been fifteen minutes and there?s no freakin?soul around besides the two of us, those morons dared to not come!!! Damn, and I was lookin?forward to this day just to be disappointed this way...well, what else can I do? the only thing I can think of is to go get a lil training. Oh yeah, talking ?bout training, i use to train at nights when no one gets to bother the magnificent me. Ya see, it isn?t funny when ya?re trying to develop or learn a new technique and there are peeps spying around.

*sight*after my sigh i turned and started ta walk away, if I was lucky i would find the training grounds alone and i may be able to practice as much as I want." see ya then "I told to Naomi but a few steps later somethin?disturbed me, she was followin?me again." Why?re ya followin?me again? "I questioned suspiciously, she?s been acting strange tha whole day.

"Shut up! I just happened to have some business in that direction "Hahaha!! does this gal thinks that I, Akira-sama, am a fool? She is being trying to stick to me a lot lately. As much as I like gals, i can?t see her a sthe kind to have a good day with." yeah right, and I?m the next in line to be Hokage "I spout a sarcastic comment and then disappeared. That was kinda rude? well maybe, i?ll apologize later but now...Let?s get going to the training grounds!!! 

Greaaaat, now that I think about it this area is really popular for people to practice, why didn?t i remember it? If ya ask me why am I saying this, it is because here at tha training area a bunch of peeps is already gathered, one of them is a gal...I think i know her from somewhere though I?m not really sure, the other guy...Dunno who the heck this pal is but he looks cool enough not to make me look down on him. Finally there was another kid, I?m sure I?ve seen him somewhere but...meh it doesn?t matter right? It?s not like I can remember every commoner the all mighty me meets.

" So...ya all trainin here? "I asked calling the attention of the group of genins, or at least I suppose they are genins like mahself.​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 28, 2012)

*Sosuke Nanayume*

Sosuke looked up as two shinobi entered the training area.  He had seen both of them before, their information swimming to the forefront of his mind.  _Akira, Kengo.  14, genin.  Fire jutsu, not much else is known.  Classified records.  Fujin, 15, genin, family name withheld.  Several wind-element ninjutsu._  He looked back at Moro and nodded.  "If today's schedule permits, then yes, tonight will be acceptable."  He turned to face Akira.  "Kengo-san, nice to see you.  What brings you here?"

"You say that like it matters."

Sosuke spun around swiftly.  Whoever this was had managed to sneak up on all of them with ease.  When he looked there was a man standing there.  Sosuke had never seen him before.  He was wearing a black coat with a red inside, a white sleeveless shirt, black jeans, and boots.  His hair was black and messy and his eyes were a dim gray-blue.  "Who are you?"

"My name is Dante."


*Dante, Leaf Jonin of Squad 6*

Dante stepped toward them lazily.  "You," he pointed at Akira.  "... you," he pointed at Sosuke.  "Annnnnd... you."  He pointed at Moro.  "You are all my team.  I am your new sensei.  So I want all three of you to stand right in front of me.  Chop chop."


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 29, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

"I think it be held off for a couple of days on what our sensai wants us to do for him."

She looked up in the direction of where Dante voice was coming from and try to remember his scent as well. She stood in front of their new sensai as her wolves sat around her. Moro whistle to pick one of them to come with her in the dangers of what Dante wanted them to do. A silver wolf came forward as the rest of the wolves ran off to hunt and protect each other. Moro did not know what color the wolf was but he was one of the tougher ones of the pack. She was ready for whatever task that their sensai handed out she was tough and strong to take it on. She was wondering if this was simple training or if they were going on a simple mission as a group.


----------



## Sumon (Nov 29, 2012)

*Fūjin, Konoha*

Not a single soul was in Fūjin’s line of sight. He was all alone in the middle of the woods, though moans could be heard coming from every side in the training grounds. Ninjas were training all around that place. But it didn’t matter as far as no one could see him. The boy wanted to test something and he wanted to do it with no outsiders watching him. He was afraid someone might steal his secret. It was a big deal for him as it was supposed to give him the edge over his peers. 

Winds arose as Fūjin took a red scroll from his pocket and unveiled it. Although it was quite long, the boy’s writings left no free space in there. Organized by Ai as a gift for his academy graduation, an instruction on how to use “it” was in there. Fūjin read the scroll through, then once again and the third time. He had read every single word multiple times until he could fully understand it. Failing was not an option for him.

Having memorised every step, he was finally ready to begin. The boy stood strong, his legs were like stones. Clapping his hands together, he closed his eyes while breathing very slowly. Concentration was the key. Fūjin put all his attention into what he was about to do. No extraneous thoughts could reach his mind if he wanted to succeed. 3...2...1...

“Fūton: Reppūshō!!!” Leaves from the ground in front of the boy were blown away forward when he compressed the wind and released a weak gale. A smile appeared on his face. “I did it!” was all he could think of at that moment. He was successful on utilizing the secret technique on his first try. He had never been so high on his abilities before. Though the utilization was not the strongest, Fūjin knew with practise he could make it perfect. So he wasted no time and got on it right away.

“Fūton: Reppūshō!” He blew the leaves once again after following the same ritual. But his breathing got deeper this time. He was using a lot of energy by trying to make chakra as thin and sharp as possible for the technique. 

“Fūton: Reppūshō!” Fūjin used third and the last time, and collapsed on the ground afterwards. He had reached his limit and the last one was the weakest. But he didn’t worry. He was well informed by Ai that it would be extremely hard and demanding on him at first. She told him that it would be incredible if he could successfully use it even once at his current level as just graduated genins normally have extremely low amount of chakra. But it wasn’t the case with Fūjin. When other kids in academy focused mostly on the speed, he worked hard and constantly meditated to build up his chakra pool.  

“Best birthday present ever.” Fūjin summed up the experience of training on his 15th birthday while lying on the warm ground and watching the sky. For the first time in a long time he was enjoying himself. He felt very tired as he was out of chakra. But he didn’t have to get somewhere, so he just lied there._ “Life’s awesome.”_ He thought.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 29, 2012)

*Utakata Ura*
_The First Mission - Babysitting_

===

 Utakata breathed a heavy sigh as he headed over to the meeting place where the team he was supposed to watch over were supposed to gather up. "_How did I get myself into this mess . . . _?" He wondered to himself silently as he approached the Dumpling Shop. The walk from his house to there wasn't a particularly long one. At the most, it might have been a ten minute walk, but Utakata knew all the short cuts around the village, the best corners, the shortest walls to climb. Everything. All that time he had spent going in and out of the market and escaping from the few people who caught him pickpocketing finally came to fruition. When he had finally arrived, Utakata blinked and looked around. There was nobody there.

"Great," he muttered, "they're late as well." At the moment, he wasn't sure how this could possibly get any worse.

And then they arrived.

Like a hurricane of giggling and laughter, three female shinobi, about the same age as him came out from around the corner, running and laughing in high pitches. It turned out that he was wrong. This could get a _lot _worse. And it did.

As soon as the girls arrived, one of them saw Utakata leaning against the wall and pointed. "Huh? What are you doing here?" One of them frowned. She was a short girl with semi-chubby cheeks and blonde hair. Utakata recognized her as Ula . . . something or another. He didn't really pay attention to her that much back in class, and generally tried his best to ignore her. Unfortunately, this was the daughter of his 'client', so ignoring her wasn't a usable tactic here.

"I'm here to watch over you on request of your mother." Utakata said as impassively as possible, trying his best to hide his resentment at having to put up with this.

"We don't need your help, though." Another one frowned; a tall lanky girl with long brown hair. 

"I didn't say I was coming to help, I said I'm here to watch over you." Utakata repeated, a little slower.

"Well, we don't need it!" Ula answered back. "We're way better ninjas than you are! You couldn't even afford to get into the Academy yourself!" She harrumphed, and turned back to her friends. "Come on, let's go! We don't need some tramp helping us out."

Utakata steeled his eyes immediately upon those words, and the girls behind Ula saw this, backing off slightly. Nevertheless, Utakata had a mission to do, and he had to uphold his honour. He wasn't going to do anything, and so he remained quiet, watching whilst the girls started running. "I'm going to need to follow them, aren't I?" Utakata muttered, and focused chakra to his feet, charging up a Shunshin. However, instead of propelling himself forward, he propelled himself upwards, rocketing up into the sky towards a nearby building. With a small thud that rattled him slightly, Utakata landed on top of a water-tank, overlooking the rest of the streets and the girls. He didn't particularly fancy the idea of 'stalking' or 'following', but he knew that these were valuable skills for ninjas . . . and that this was the only way he'd be able to succeed his mission. 
​


----------



## Axelthewanted (Nov 29, 2012)

Zero the Seeker
Attack of the Illusions


The wind throughout the great desert, picking up the sand of the surface, creating an orange mist, making it hard to see far in the distance.  I kept my stance firm for the bandit next assault and kept a close eye on the surrounding area waiting for the bandit make his move. I waited but thing happened. I felt like he were ignoring us after deliberately try to kill me with an explosive kunai then Roy. I gaze into the sandy fog but in a slight moment with that fog a hole opened within the fog and then immediately closes for some strange reason. It was puzzling for me, but then, Roy starts screaming and singing his head side to side, like he were being tormented from inside out. I couldn?t place the pieces together until Roy exhausted his screaming and finally fell, into the sandy surface, unconscious. Then Roy body seemed to be still fighting or struggling but I couldn?t see what caused him so much pain. Yet again another weird hole blinked at in the fog. Then It all came to me, Roy screaming out of nowhere by an unseen source to me, but to him it must be very clearly and very real. This bandit was using a genjutsu on him hoping to eliminate the already worn out opponent. I kneeled beside Roy?s body, stretching my arm at him, opening my hand and placing it on his back. I raised my other hand, making a hand sign by raising two of my fingers and transmitted a chakra flow to Roy and activated the jutsu that will break him from then genjutsu. 

?Kai.?

?Wake up Roy. It?s time for our counter attack.?

I was done playing mind game with this bandit, thinking that something so cowardly would conquer us. 
​


----------



## Sumon (Nov 30, 2012)

*Fūjin, Konoha*

After a useful training in the morning, there was no better way to end his birthday than getting a mission. Although he still was not a member of any team, Fūjin was allowed to do easy and safe missions on his own, all thanks to Ai’s skills of persuasion and the lack of ninjas in the village. Ai was an honourable Jounin in Konoha and her opinion meant a lot for Hokage. 

Having taken a mission an hour ago so he could prepare for it in advance, Fūjin was now at his home packing. He would need to travel quite a long way, so he made sure he took a map. It would be a tragedy for genin to get lost outside his village. He also packed some food and water as well as ninja tools such as kunai, shuriken, smoke bomb. The boy didn’t want to starve like he did on his last mission and this time he expected his enemy to be bigger than boar. Fūjin neither had strong offensive techniques nor was physically strong himself. Fighting with weapons was the only way to go if he didn’t want to fail at mission once again and possibly lose his life. No enemy will go easy on him as soon as he leaves Konoha’s territory.

“Ai, I am on a mission. Just don’t worry. I’ll take care of myself. I’m a lot stronger now. I have learnt the wind technique! No one will stop me now! Love, Fūjin”

He left a letter for Ai in case she got back from a mission of her own. So without wasting any more time, he left his house and headed towards the west Konoha gate. The boy was walking quite fast. He had to pick up the pace if he wanted to make it before nightfall. In no time he reached the gates and passed them. For the first time in his life he was officially outside Konoha’s territory. Chills went through his body as he realized that from now on, he has to think through everything before making any move. His life was at stake during all times. He could trust nobody on this side of the wall. 

Fūjin clenched his fists and with a look of confidence he walked away from Konoha. He was determined not to look back and complete the mission as fast as possible. Walking on track, he saw many people. Most of them were Konoha ninjas. The boy saw their forehead protectors and chuunin vests. He said hello to a few of them while walking with head held high. Fūjin felt as their equal despite the rank difference. But those ninjas didn’t feel the same way about 15 year old genin and ignored him without saying hi back. 

The boy was devastated. He thought people would finally start appreciating him outside the academy. But even when he does missions for the sake of the village, he still can’t get a fucking hello from other ninjas. For a second he tried to comfort himself:_ “Maybe they don’t recognize that I am a ninja. After all, I am not wearing Konoha headband.”_ But kunai holder on his right leg, bandages all over his upper body and the fact that he was long way away from his home could easily gave away the idea that he wasn’t a simple kid. 

“No! Screw them!” He told himself. He didn’t want people get into his head for a stupid thing like that. The mission was his priority and all of his focus had to be put on it. 

Fūjin stopped on the road to take a little break and chill down. He pulled a map out of his backpack. All his attention went to a circled dot on it. The dot was supposed to be the client’s camp that got attacked in the middle of a night. Fūjin analyzed the map for a few minutes until he found the best route to that camp. Then he grabbed a candy and ate it before continuing his journey. 

The boy wasn’t walking on the road no more. He was taking a route through a forest now. He figured it would be faster and less dangerous to meet hostile ninjas, though one could disagree with the latter. Besides, there wasn’t a direct path to the camp.

He wasn’t very far away from his destination. He had covered most of the distance already. Unlike when he was on the road, now he had to be on guard at all times. No one knew what kind of wild animal he could meet in these woods. But for a second his attention went elsewhere. He noticed how the forest was dirty and untidy. Trashes everywhere! People were trashing that place like a dump. “No wonder people get attacked by wild animals. This place is a mess.” Fūjin shared his opinion with trees. 

And finally he saw a tent in front of him. Or at least what used to be of a tent. Overjoyed that he had found the camp before nightfall, he started going through the stuff that was left behind. But he couldn’t find the heart-shaped box nor could anything else that had any value in it. All that was left was complete garbage. _“Shit...”_ went through his mind as he realized it wasn’t the client’s camp but someone else’s. Fūjin knew his mission was far from over and he would need to look for the real camp. But it was too late to do that. Darkness was already falling over the woods, making impossible to see anything in distance. So he decided to make a camp of his own. He thought it would be safer to spend the night sleeping rather than wandering around in the woods that he had no knowledge of. 

He dropped his backpack on the ground and went behind a tree to take a leak. When he got back, he was ready to make a camp. But suddenly, he heard a branch breaking behind him. “Rawrrrrrr!!!” Someone was right behind him! The fuss that he made must have attracted wild animals!


----------



## Kei (Nov 30, 2012)

Artemis
Prologue: A Normal Life​
The sun was bright in Suna today, like it was all the other days, it was rarely cloudy or rainy, and maybe that was a good thing to appreciate. Although it was something that annoyed the young girl in the kitchen, why couldn?t it rain more often, why couldn?t it snow in winter, and why did the sun have to be so bright? Those thoughts ran through her head as she stirred the soup in the pot up, she was in charge of cooking, cleaning, and taking care of Apollo when her mother was out for a job, which was every day.

The small apartment wasn?t hard to clean up after, and there was always enough money left so she could go grocery shopping. It was a comfortable life style and it made Artemis happy. Nothing was more rewarding than coming home to a place to sit and talk about each other day.

Especially since Artemis was just recently passed the entrance exam and she was able to join the ranks of being a ninja. She was so happy that she thought she would have Apollo run out and grab some food from the market, so she could make a big meal when their mother came back. Becoming a ninja was a huge thing for Artemis, it was hurdle she jumped, and another step closer to her goal.

Becoming a great medical ninja, just like her mother?

Artmeis looked at the clock that hung in the kitchen wall, the time was 10:25 am, where was her older brother? Or more specifically her older adopted brother, their bond was truthfully like siblings when they were younger, but as they grew up she notice that time doesn?t have the same plans as her.  Artemis wiped her hands off on the apron before reaching up and grabbing supplement pills her mother prescribed her to take so she will have enough energy to go throughout the day.

She opened the bottle and took two of the pills, and after that she closed them and place them high up in the cabinet. Artemis knew how Apollo felt when she took those pills, and she hated how overprotective he gotten over them. So the best thing to do with Apollo when he started to act like that, was put them out of sight, she be damned if he saw them again?

?Apollo, where are you?? she questioned the clock as if the clock would answer her with the picture of where Apollo was this exact minute. She wanted to get started on making her mom?s favorite meal and he wasn?t there with the ingredients, she should have taken the job herself and left Apollo with the food?

Which would leave everything burnt and the apartment on fire?

Sometimes dealing with him was such a hassle, but she wasn?t going to change that even for one second. She loved the family she had and was happy with the way they turned out, so it was only natural for her to accept them good or bad.


----------



## Kei (Nov 30, 2012)

Apollo
Prologue:  The Everyday Life​
She was going to kill him and he knew it, he could already feel the look of disappointment on her face when he walks in with the bags in his hand, and he could already think of what she was going to say. ?Apollo you are late, mom is about to be here and I don?t have time now? or ?Apollo, don?t worry about it, just next time I?ll be more prepared.? Both of those would be the shot to make him weak to her disappointing look, and then she would go through a dark depression as she made lunch. Although it wasn?t his fault!

Once he got to the market, one of the guards he knew started to hassle him, and then when he got into the line there was an old lady in front of him that was counting her change, not dimes, nickels, or shit like that, but pennies! Who the hell carries around pennies now a day? That took him about 30 minutes or so, and now he was running amongst the roof tops trying to get back home.  Now he could have run through the streets, but amongst the roof tops there was less traffic trying to get home and plus why not stretch his legs a bit.

There were a number of grocery bags in his mouth, on both of his arms and one over his head hanging from his neck. You will get elaborate if you knew that you were late to something and had to carrying things, the bright morning sun was harsh but it also gave him energy. It was something that he enjoyed more than ever, bright sunny days and all that other shit. Those were the only days he like, the rainy days and anything else just annoyed him to no end.

?Damn! Damn! Damn!? He cursed at himself, how could he let himself get carried away like that? With one big jump he landed on another building and continued to run as fast as he could, he saw it in the distance, the small apartment that he and his sister lived in. It has been only a few years, but he had considered it home?

A place where everything was normal, like one of those everyday lives that people, it was small nothing too big, and the neighbors were pretty nice especially if their mother is gone because they know Apollo couldn?t cook and Artemis becomes the woman in the house, and she could only do so much especially with the weak body she was cursed with.  

Even when they were younger she had to deal with it, and he had to sometimes increase what he stole from others when they orphans, because some days he couldn?t leave her up to her own devices.  When their mother adopted them and started applying her with medication, it was only then that Artemis was able to be left alone for long periods of time.

Apollo jumped on the railing of their apartment building and opened the door, he was surpised that it as unlocked, she was still kind of young not knowing that there were dangerous people that she couldn?t hold her own against.

?Next time lock the door, just because the neighbors come over doesn?t mean that its safe to leave it unlocked, you could get robbed.? Coming from an ex robber himself, Apollo saw that Artemis had poked her head out from the kitchen, she ran out grabbing the bags.

?Thank goodness, I was worried that you?ll be late!? she said as she took all the bags, ?Now I can make the main course before mom gets home!?


----------



## Fagaoftheeastflames (Nov 30, 2012)

Roy Montare

Attack of the Illusion

I felt a hand on my back then I woke up and it was zero. He had use kai, the anti genjutsu technique. I look around seeing that we are still stuck in a genjutsu because we still couldn’t see the enemy. I stand up and took my battle pose ready for another round.

Looks like we are going to corner that coward out

Yeah!

Okay we both use the kai jutsu to remove the genjutsu and find that bastard to finish him off!

I know… so you are doing the plan?

Yeah, why?

Is that you seem the idiot type.

WHAT!!!! Oh well let’s just finish him off…

All right

We both use kai to remove the genjutsu that the thief put us and we look around and found him.

There you are!!!

Oh No wait!​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Dante​
"Alright ya little shits, listen up.  If I'm gonna be your teacher, you aren't gonna be a group of little bitches.  Training starts now.  We're gonna spar.  Your pbjective is to knock me out.  Will you?  No.  But you're gonna try, and you're gonna try hard.  Come at me with intent to kill, or I'll drop all of you on your fuckin' heads."

He stood before them, arms crossed with a scowl on his face.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Sosuke Nanayume did not have to be told twice.  Despite being highly analytical, he was still a mere gein, young and untrained.  He rushed forward at Dante, aiming a punch at the man's face.  Dante took an easy step backward dodged the blow, raising an eyebrow when Sosuke took a battoujutsu stance without a sword.  He sprinted forward as fast as he could go, which, Dante noticed, was quite fast for a genin.  He slashed his hands forward as if he were really holding a blade, and sure enough, one materialized in his hands.  Dante smirked and ducked the blade, before slamming a fist into Sosuke's stomach with a bit more force than needed.  Sosuke dropped to the floor on his knees, drool trailing down his lip as he held his ribs.  Dante merely sighed and rushed toward Moro, his own longsword in hand.


----------



## Sumon (Nov 30, 2012)

*Fūjin, Konoha*

Running through the woods as fast as he could, Fūjin was stumbling on every step he took. His skin was pale like the dead man?s and his heart was beating like crazy. The only thing he cared about was getting the hell out of there. And as soon as his adrenaline rush stopped, the boy started thinking more clearly. He didn?t hear any more noises and after turning his head back, he saw no one. Fūjin stopped. 

A crazy thought came to his mind: if he wanted to complete the mission he should go back and follow the animal to its hideout. There was no other camp and the animal must have taken the heart-shaped box to its stash. There was no other logical explanation to the current situation. So having got so far already, he didn?t plan on giving up just yet. 

Sneaking through the forest as fast as he could while trying to make as least noise as possible, Fūjin headed towards the camp, hoping to find his attacker. Luckily, he made it in time and the animal was still at the camp looking for something. It was a bear as tall as a man. The bear didn?t seem to have heard Fūjin coming, so the boy sighed out of relief. ?Shit.? He thought as he saw his backpack next to the animal. The boy left it when he was scared to death by the animal and wasted no second to run away. All he had on himself was one kunai, 4 explosive tags and a dozen shurikens with a couple of smoke bombs. Normally, he would launch a kunai with an explosive tag attached to it next to the bear to scare him off. But he couldn?t do that as he would have to look for the box in the woods for hours. So Fūjin was following the animal.

But there was something strange about the bear. His moves seemed kind of passive and very humane. It didn?t act like a bear despite looking like one. And what he saw next had almost made his eyes pop out. The bear took off his head and walked away with Fūjin?s backpack! 

That scene was very disturbing for Fūjin, but it all made sense now. It wasn?t a bear, it was a human! Nothing more than a scam. The deceiver would dress up as a bear and scare people off, then take their belongings and live happily ever after. That?s why he couldn?t find anything valuable at the camp. A perfect plan as long as victims are weak. But if they are strong as Fūjin, then wait for payback! 

The boy continued following his target even after revealing his scam. Fūjin was hundred percent sure that the deceiver had stolen the heart-shaped box. Unaware of any threat, the thief seemed quite confident while the boy was sweating. Fūjin had to watch his step and keep his distance so he wouldn?t get spotted. At the same time he couldn?t get too far as well as it was already dark and losing sight of the thief would mean mission failed.

Fortunately, Fūjin didn?t have to sweat any longer as the thief had entered a cabin in the woods. He must have lived there and was keeping stolen stuff. The boy sneaked near a window and tried to spot the box in there. Light coming from a candle inside the cabin had made a huge difference. And there it was, on the top shelf, a shiny red box in the shape of a heart was lying. Not even a scratch on it. Fūjin knew it was the requested item. He also saw his backpack. Some items were already taken out of it and placed on a table.

But the boy couldn?t invade and simply take it. It would be too dangerous. He had to lure the thief out of the cabin. So what is a better way to do that than an explosion? Fūjin took all four explosive tags and placed it on a single tree. Then built some distance between himself and the tree, and threw a shuriken at the explosive tag to trigger the effect. The first throw was unsuccessful as it went way off the target. The second was better, but still not good enough. The third was spot on and the explosive tag ignited. *?BOOM!?* the sound of an explosion echoed through the woods and the tree fell down, causing a minor earthquake-like effect around it. 

Not long after, the thief rushed out of his cabin with an axe in his hand and went far away. Using the opportunity, Fūjin sneaked into the cabin, ironically, like a thief. It smelled really bad in there. But the boy wasn?t there to stay and went right to the business. He grabbed his backpack with a map and of course the box. He didn?t care about other stuff that belonged to him as most of it was replaceable garbage. He wanted to get out of there as quickly as possible. 

Fūjin turned around and was about to leave the cabin but a huge problem in the doorway had appeared. It was the thief waiting for the boy. Fūjin almost got a heart attack while the thief had a grin on his face like some kind of a psycho. Apparently, he had spotted the boy long time ago and his entrapment plan was successful. There were no windows around the boy, only where the thief was standing. Escape won?t be easy.

They were looking at each other doing nothing. Fūjin?s leg was shaking a bit. No matter how hard he tried to hide it, the thief spotted it anyway and started laughing. But the boy had no intention of being laughed at and threw a shuriken at the thief. It got deflected. ?Hahaha!!! You?ll have to try harder, kid. Coming to my place and taking my stuff... Someone has to teach you some manners.? The thief was taunting Fūjin, who refused to respond verbally. Hardly anyone could imagine why the thief was doing what he was doing. 

Fūjin took 3 more shurikens out of his back pouch and threw at the thief once again while charging towards him. The shurikens were thrown at multiple directions, making it almost impossible to deflect. So the thief moved to a side a little bit, avoiding the shurikens and leaving enough space to leave through the door. Fūjin was going that way, but the thief took a swing when the boy got close enough. Fūjin was well aware of that and counter-attacked by throwing a smoke bomb on the ground, leaving both himself and the thief unable to see each other while the cabin itself was full of purple smoke. The thief wasn?t ready to give up and put his body on the doorway once again. However, Fūjin had found another way out.

The sound of glass breaking echoed in the cabin as Fūjin had jumped out of the window hands first, breaking the glass and cutting his left arm a little bit. He got on his feet and ran as fast as he could in complete darkness. The thief didn?t understand what had happened at first. He thought the boy was still in his house and it was a vase that had been shattered. But soon he realized and got out, though he didn?t chase Fūjin. The thief knew it was impossible to catch him in such conditions.

Regardless of not seeing or hearing anyone behind him, Fūjin continued running until he had reached the road and left the woods. Only then he could take a very short break and get his breath back. But still he was looking over his shoulder. The boy was paranoid a little bit. Not on every night you get attacked, after all.

Fūjin continued running every few minutes all the way to Konoha. Only there he could feel safe for real. He turned in the heart-shaped box and was rewarded 5,000 ryo for his hard work. He hadn?t had such a crazy and adventurous day ever before. All he wanted to do next was crashing on his bed...


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 30, 2012)

*Akira Kengo*

I scanned these two kids a lil more, they seemed to be good guys so it?s not like I had some kind of suspicion about any of them knowing ?bout _that_. Now I bet ya?ll ask what?s _that_ so lemme answer,_that_?s.... a secreeeeet!!! haha, I?m keepin?this for mahself for a while ya see, don?t get mad ?bout it pal. Then tha boy in front of me questioned what was I doing there, obviously i was there to train, duh. Before I could reply anythin?of tha sort, a new voice interrupted me, it was a deeper voice than that of a youngster so I guess an adult was tha one who answered.

What took me by surprise wasn?t the fact that someone else was ther ebut that no one including me - somethin? that i?m not proud about at all in this moment - noticed him. Probably this big bro is some kinda elite ninja or somethin? what would one of those want with mere genins?

 "You," he pointed at me, tch wassup with him?! "... you," he pointed at mah new pal here. "Annnnnd... you." finally tha dude signaled the gal of tha group. "You are all my team. I am your new sensei. So I want all three of you to stand right in front of me. Chop chop."....

Wait what? since when am i part of a team?! no one ver told me ?bout such a thing! Oh whatever this guy is startin?to give order soutta nowhere like he is already the boss. Well, guess it should be fun being in a team, i heard that the shinobi use to do this sorta stuff for missions although so far sinc eI graduated I have had nothin?but boring and troublesome missions all of ?em inside tha village. Without waitin?for anything else, he played his cards in front of us, he clearly told us to try and knock him out...DAMN IT!! He?s already lookin?down on me!! 

I frowned after hearin?his explanation of the training, howeva i wasn?t able to act because the red-haired guy from our newly formed team rushed to attack, his speed seemed fine not as fast as mah lightning speed charges but ya know, he gets some merits from his skill. Mah amusement with mah new team mate didn?t last too much, in a matter of instants the dude was already on his knees. But sensei didn?t stop there, as soon as he finished with that lad, he charged against tha female of tha team. Man, he is freakin  fast!!!

Shit!! I need ta do somethin?quickly. As fast as i could I took a kunai and threw it at him, with a great display of his reflexes tha man switched tha direction of his run this time towards me. In an instant he was already over me swinging his long sword. I pulled mah body backwards in a way that mah upper body stopped almost in a position parallel to the ground. Instantly I took his wrist and using his firm stance I jumped and directed a kick to his face but he stopped it with ease.

"That?s not all I have, dude!! "I said  before twisting mah body in mid air  ending heads down and then aiming for his chin from bellow with mah fist but...

" Too easy, shitty brat "AAAAHHH!! This seriously pisses me off!!! Mah anger didn?t last too long as a kick to mah face sent me flying a distance of around ten meters. IT HUUURTSSS!!! shit, this ass-hat is going rough on us! But i?m not done just yet!​


----------



## Axelthewanted (Nov 30, 2012)

Zero the Seeker
Attack of the Illusions (Ending) 












?Kai.?

We said at the same time and released the jutsu from the surrounding area, deceasing the orange mist and there he was, the Bandit making a hand sing with both his hand joined together. But we are now free to strike back; this is our time to counter attack. The mind games are over; it?s time to get physical.

?There you are!?

?Oh no, wait!?

The bandit noticing that his genjutsu has been nullified and no longer has the upper hand over up. He vulnerable, we had to take this chance to take this so called ninja to its defeat. The bandit had one more jutsu up his sleeve.  He looked at us with a frown upon his main and joined his hand once more making a hand. Roy and I recognized the hand sing he was attempting to use Bushin no Jutsu. Roy acted quickly; I could see it in his face that he had it with this bandit. He dashed toward the bandit, he pulled out a kunai out of his pouch and tied another pouch to the kunai and finally pulled a shuriken holding it on his metallic arm. He threw the kunai with the pouch first to the air, above the bandit and the shuriken right behind it with a higher speed hitting the kunai. On impact the pouch exploded, releasing multiple paper bomb tags upon the bandit.  I dashed right behind Roy; this will be our winning move. The bandit noticed what Roy was up to and tried to evade the attack by dashing backward to get out of the paper tag perimeter, but it was too late. Roy made hand sing transferring chakra to another kunai with a paper bomb wrapped around it and threw into the middle of the paper tag perimeter.

?Take this! Sakura foboki no Jutsu!?

The paper bomb exploded, igniting all the other paper bombs, creating a huge explosion. Meanwhile I was going around the perimeter of this explosion too get the bandit from behind, making a couple of hand signs and placing my hand to the sandy surface. The explosion slightly caught him. Smoke was steaming out of his left hand after being burned from Roy jutsu. 

?Ha, You missed kid.?

Said the bandit arrogantly, but he guessed wrong. 

?Doryuu Taiga.?

I channel my earth elemental chakra on the surface, making a river of mud under the bandits nose, making him both his balance and momentum. 

?Dammit, you son of a..?

?It?s not over yet!? 

Roy blasted out of the smoke he created with his paper bombs, running toward the helpless bandit.  He slided under the bandit by using the muddy surface I created to approach him with ease and  kick straightly up at the bandits sending him to the air. 

?Ago Yakushin!?

?Go!?

I saw the bandit flying into the air; it was time to execute checkmate to this man. Roy had a lot of potential as a ninja. So as I heard him yell, I gladly carried on his command. I kick the ground as I could to propel myself into the air right under the bandit, locating myself under his back. I swung a kick to his injured arm thus cracking his bone. He screamed out of so much pain coursing through out his arm. A smirk appeared my face out of satisfaction, seeing him get what he deserved and my hair swung freely through the air as I did my maneuvers. I swung a punch to his left of his face pulsing him downward to the ground. I followed him down, rotating my body 90 degrees with my stretching out my leg. Right before the bandit touched the ground, I put all of my strength behind this last kick, I kicked him in the chest crashing him against the desert?s ground, forcing the air out of him. 

"Shishi Rendan!!"

Making a small around the area of his body and my slide back on the sandy surface. 

The Bandit was finally defeated. We?ve beaten this crook, gave him what he deserved. I was laying on the sand, Roy walked toward me and gave me a thumbs up with an innocent smile across his face and I gave him a smirk and a thumbs up as I laid the ground as a response saying ?Good work?.


​


----------



## Fagaoftheeastflames (Nov 30, 2012)

Roy Montare

Returning to Suna

Finally we finish that basterd!

Yeah...

I was happy, that I defeated my first enemy I was so excited that I scream.

YEAH!!!

Shut up! You?re getting on my nerves.

So who is going to carry the dead guy?

First thing he is not dead second and second it doesn?t matter.

I carry on leaving Zero to handle the body. We decided to go back to Suna and give this guy to the ninja police. After walking in the desert we stumbled to the gates of Suna my home. The gate keeper is always nice to ninjas that return from their adventure. We left the thief in front of the ninja police station and explained the cop?s about this guy and left him to them.

Zero lets go to my father?s shop and restock on materials and get some food

Fine?

I was getting materials while Zero was outside of the shop hanging on the wall.​


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 1, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro heard what was going on, she did not know if Sosuke was a fool or he did not know how to analysis with his other senses tham just with your eyes. To her that was basic ninja training or Sosuke was trying to pick up information before he made his next move. To her from the virbations from that other guy she smell had some moves to kick some ass but going up against their sensai was going to take more than that from a mere genin. She was glad that her two team mates were out from some distance as she could attack with out hurting them. She did a few hand seals as she release a mist, she was not holding back, as she threw a explosion tag at her sensai to  ignite the mist as a explosion of flames.

Moro did a few hand seals to create a projectile of a Phoenix, she was going to use this to block Dante's next attack as it was going to take more to take him down. The cold gleam sunk ito her eyes as like someone has gone crazy or just thirsty for blood. She guessed some where in her mind it was time to go back to the doctor. There was no time for that, Everyone around her had to put up with her now and she had to test that she was crazy or cold blooded. Most people thought she need help or just a sad person who never saw light and only wanted a friend. Moro came out of her thoughts she did not cared what the damn world thought about her, she needed to fight to keep surviving on her own terms.


----------



## River Song (Dec 1, 2012)

*Yoko Sarutobi*
_A new day, a new dawn_

She sat waiting atop a tree, her legs crossed as she stared at the rising sun, the letter she sent out to her new team had dictated they meet here at sunrise, no earlier, no later. She knew very little about her new team their case files didn’t have much on them, either they were very good at hiding their skills, which was a good thing, or she had gotten a team filled with uninteresting, untalented, lazy ass shits; that was,  of course, a bad thing.

She could see the first one now, a boy, no older than 14 with something large strapped to his back, now she had done enough missions to recognise a puppet when she saw one; but to the a puppet master outside the suna puppet corps was very rare indeed. She silently moved up to a higher branch, out of sight of the incoming gennin, she wanted to first see how they chose to interact with their new teammates without an authority figure looming over them.

*Eiji Hayasake*

Why did this stupid village feel the need to place their gennin into teams, it was a sure fire way to kindle hatred in shinobi’s hears, sure some teams turned out to be the best of friends but those occurrences were far and in-between.

He reached the top of the hill, where the letter told them to meet. Their sensei wasn't here. That insufferable bitch had demanded promptness of her students and hadn’t even bothered to show up! He sighed resting Cheranu against the tree and sat down, waiting for his teammates.

His teammates, sure to be a duo of buffoons with horrendous ninja skills, had yet to appear. He had only briefly glanced at their names; Fujin and Aonair, he himself had never come into contact with the two but that did still not raise his hopes in terms of their abilities. Perhaps he would get to go home early because they lacked the physical stamina to climb the hill, if only life was that easy...


----------



## Chaos (Dec 1, 2012)

*Hirameki Aonair, Konohagakure*

"Never, eh?" Aonair's frenzied whispers somehow found a way through his gritted teeth. "NEVER, you say?" Aonair grunted as he pushed the kunai a little further into his own arm. Blood pooled around the wound, streams of the red fluid flowed over his arm and fell to the ground with sickening splashes. The young shinobi didn't even notice. His eyes were focused on nothing, all attention on the mental image of the father who had forsaken him. Hate burned behind that image, a searing, ever-consuming urge to shatter it. To shatter the chains that tied him to his past. To shatter his former family. _Kill._

Another surge of blood spurted from his arm. The carpet of Aonair's living room, a huge one that covered most of the floor got another big red stain. _A few more months and it will be fully stained._ The thought brought a smile to his face, before his mind abruptly took the jump back to his father's face, smiling. _Kill!_ Aonair tensed, pushing the kunai in even further. Biting back a scream, he drew out the kunai and threw it into the wall of his apartment. The throwing knife clanked against the wall, bouncing off and landed on the carpet. 

The genin quickly grabbed another kunai while stemming the blood flow from his arm with his other hand. _Never a weapon master, dad? Never? Just you fucking see, you piece of shit._ He reversed the kunai in his hand, then smashed it handle-down into the great wound he had opened on his arm. A hundred ragged nerves sent a thousand needles of pain up his arm and into his brain, but Aonair held steady, blocking the pain from reaching his brain, letting through just enough to keep his adrenaline level surging. _Just a bit more._ He pushed the kunai's handle a little deeper into his right elbow, felt the flesh and vessels part before the blunt object.

With a gasp, Aonair released the weapon's handle. The kunai was lodged to the blade in his elbow, the handle propped up against his forearm bone, the blade sticking out the back. He flexed his arm. Another flash of pain, but he bulled through it with apparent ease. The kunai blade moved perfectly in synch with the bone. _Never a weapon master, eh dad?_ A diabolic smile had come to his face. "Just you fucking wait!" The black-skinned shinobi burst into laughing, a loud, maniacal laugh, fueled still by the adrenaline and pain of his not-so-delicate operation. The gushing blood was forgotten, the burning sensation just a sideshow. _I did it._

He sprung to his feet, dashed through the room and delivered a massive elbow shot to the punching bag hanging from the ceiling. The blade sliced cleanly through the bag's top layer. Yelling through the pain, Aonair followed up with a left knee, rocking the bag. Spinning to his right, he spun past the returning bag, to deliver another right elbow to the back of the bag, this one a stab, penetrating deep into the fabric. He quickly dashed back, sliding the blade out not straight, cutting another gash into the bag, then dashed back in, jumping into a left roundhouse kick that thudded into the bag, almost smashing it off it's hook to the ceiling. Content with his small combo's results, Aonair stepped back, then sat down on a chair. Blood flowed more fervently now again around the wound, but he did not even see it.

Sheathed in blood, a maniacal smile still on his face, Aonair sat back. _Not a weapon master eh, dad? I'll show you. I dishonored the family? Well, that's a path I'd love to continue. Dishonor, my dear pa, was only the first step. The first tentative little stride on a route that will lead to your destruction. The family's destruction. How I will enjoy the look on your face as your own cherished weapons carve into it, when I take out your eyes, cut your tongue off, maim your entire body. I will bring change the definition of a weapon master, and I'll carve that change into your bodies, for everyone to see. The public death, not only of you, not only of the family, but also of your legacy, your past, your ancestors. You chose wrong, da. And you're gonna pay for it._

Aonair slapped a seal onto his right elbow, further securing the kunai in place. _Just the start._ Covered in blood, the kunai sticking out of his elbow like a broken bone, Aonair rose. _Now, time to meet my new team._


----------



## Sumon (Dec 1, 2012)

*Fūjin, Konoha*

Fūjin opened his eyes. The sun was shining right at his face as usual. The boy wanted to sleep longer, but couldn’t with such a bright light. He felt like in a dream: without enough sleep, relaxed and yet tired at the same time. The boy had reached his limit yesterday and had to pay for it. His legs were feeling numb while arms were cut a little bit from the window that he had broken. But it was the only way to go if Fūjin wanted to be really strong. He knew he would have to exceed his capabilities all the time. Being a ninja was not a piece of cake. 

The boy took a shower, had a breakfast, dressed up. He was taking his time, not rushing anywhere. He thought he would give himself a day off. Overdoing and putting too much strain on his own body wasn’t a good idea either. 

Suddenly, he saw a letter on his porch. At first he thought it was from Ai, she wasn’t back yet. Without any hesitation, he read it. Fūjin couldn’t believe its content. Finally, finally he was assigned into a team! He was jumping around his house out of joy regardless the numbness in his legs. And from the names of his soon to be teammates, there seemed to be no clan kids! What could possibly go wrong?

A lot of things, apparently. One of them was Fūjin being late. He finished the rest of the letter. The word sunrise got stuck in his head. He had to meet his team at sunrise when the sun was already shining bright! He had to hurry up if he didn’t want to be left behind. Fūjin grabbed his backpack and rushed out of his house. There was one more thing the he had taken with himself – Konoha’s headband. For the first time since his graduation, Fūjin put it on his forehead. It was a worthy occasion. Although he was a genin for a few days already, only know he felt like real one. 

Running as fast as he can, he was bumping into people. “Sorry, excuse me!” words were said every few seconds. His legs weren’t feeling so numb anymore, mostly because he had stretched his muscles with running, though he felt a little dizzier as he was out of breath. But Fūjin didn’t want to stop. He couldn’t stop. He was well aware of how first impressions can influence the rest of the friendships as well as teamwork. He found out that the bad way. So he wanted to make it in time and appear as a serious person. He wanted to be an alpha male, leading his team to success. No longer did he want to take the back seat to someone and be overshadowed by people who do not deserve it. He didn’t work so hard for that. 

He slowed down as soon as he had almost reached his destination. He wanted to come in walking, not running. Straightening his white long hair a little bit, he took a deep breath and began his walk of pride. With red pants, bandages all over his upper body and a lot of accessories on his neck, he was ready to scare his teammates off with confidence. But it wasn’t so easy. “Hi there, my name is Fūjin and I must be your teammate.” He said timidly to a blue haired boy sitting by a tree. Fūjin hadn’t seen him before and didn’t want to get off on the wrong foot.

But one thought had made him very anxious. He was afraid the blue haired boy as well as the other teammate might recognize him from the academy. That was the second thing that could terribly go wrong for the boy and ruin the experience that was waiting for him.


----------



## River Song (Dec 1, 2012)

Eiji Hayasake
_Dear God..._

His teammate wasn't a harmless buffoon, a laughable failure, no he was much, much worse. His stupidity was  dangerous, never in Eiji's life had he seen someone with such disregard to their own well-being. Around his neck hung four explosive tags.

Eiji recoiled as the boy came closer, was he dangerous? Eiji stood up, his hand gripping Cheranu, ready to release him at any minute. His body was rigid and his mind whirling, what would happen if this boy tried to attack, was he a test from their sensei, surely no sane person would be that stupid to decorate himself with deadly weapons.

 ?Hi there, my name is Fūjin and I must be your teammate.?

Dear god no... Eiji took a step back a sneer fixed upon him. He looked at the boy, he would have looked more at home in a circus than in a mission.

 His stupidity was mind-blowing; how could someone be so careless as to have a armed explosive beside their neck!  He already disliked this reckless boy, and he hoped to god that this boy had somehow turned up at the wrong hill and he was really in someone else's team, but the odds were slim, this boy , this suicidal boy, was in his team.

He analysed the boy, who knew what there sensei's test would be, would Eiji have to fight this boy? In the midst of all the thoughts running through his head he could only say one thing.

"You're late."


----------



## Sumon (Dec 1, 2012)

*Fūjin, Konoha*
_
The fuck... What’s his problem? Who the hell he thinks he is? Telling me I’m late?! What a fucking shithead. _

Fūjin couldn’t believe it. Here he comes with good intentions, being polite and all. And what does he get in return, a fucking complaint?! Partly he understood his teammate’s displeasure. He didn’t like when people were late himself as, according to him, being late was a sign of disrespect. But for fuck’s sake, there was no one else! Fūjin was the second man who came! How could he be blamed for it? The boy felt like an outcast already.

But he couldn’t say that out loud, obviously. _Be a better man_, Fūjin kept repeating to himself while remembering Ai’s lessons. He will have to hang out with that shithead most of his time whether he wants it or not. It would be stupid to get into fight with his teammate from the very first moment. So Fūjin decided not to feed the fire and make amends for the sake of his team. 

“Oh, I’m really sorry. I didn’t know I was in a team until this morning, when I found a letter on my porch. Had I found out about this meeting earlier, we wouldn’t be having this heated conversation.” Fūjin tried to shrug it off with a friendly smile on his face, though his facial expression didn’t represent how he had really felt. But smiling was the best medicine for everything, or at least that’s what he had been told. So the boy just got on with it and kept playing it nice and cool. It wasn’t the first time he was doing it anyways, so he was used to it.

“So where’s everyone else. And what have you got there?” Fūjin’s focus went from being pissed about the complaint and trying to change the subject, to the thing that his teammate seemed to be holding very closely. And this time he wasn’t faking his interest in the strange object. Fūjin was genuinely curious what that thing was.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Dec 1, 2012)

Giving a nod of her head towards another villager of Suna, Magatsuhi continued her short mission of finding someone interesting, this time it being a new boy that had come to the village. She was retracing his steps, but it seemed the trail ran cold after a bit. ''This is no good.'' The little girl said, crossing her arms and pouting for a small bit, ''Where oh where has our great friend gone?'' She asked herself, getting out a kunai she span it around in her fingers, moving it ever so slightly along the spaces between each finger. ''If I was an adorable boy who was in the hospital, where would I go...?'' Tossing up the Kunai into the air, it landed on the ground, pointing westward. 'H'ere we go~.'' 


In response to the Kunai, she headed in that direction of course, taking in the scenery that was presented to her. Having walked this path many times in recent years, Magatsuhi gave a small yawn in response, patting her mouth with her small hand. How troublesome, she thought, going through a crowd of people, being only twelve and even shorter then average for a girl her age, she stood at an unimpressive 5 foot even. This was obviously rather unfortunate and so whenever she was surrounded she just looked up and pretended that the horrible sandy village had a kalopsia view to it, a word which here means 'It actually looks awful but from here it looks beautiful.' 

After a small bit, someone finally caught her mismatched eyes, a young boy who seemed to give off an unearthly aura to her. She turned her head in response to him, cracking her fingers slightly as she watched. The hair, the expression, the clothes. Everything was as she had been told, there was now nothing else left to do for her except to engage, and as such, Magatsuhi walked forward towards Zero, the mysterious young man and gave another one of her smiles.

''Hello, I heard you were discharged from the hospital in recent times?''


----------



## Chaos (Dec 1, 2012)

*Hirameki Aonair, Konoha Training Grounds*

His sleeves crackled. Aonair silently cursed as he moved through Konoha's streets. He didn't notice all the people looking at him, at this blood-soaked young man with a kunai sticking out of his elbow. He didn't notice the conversations around him regarding his sanity. What he did notice, however, was the annoying sound his sleeves made due to the blood drying into the fabric. _Not like silence is important in this part of my career. Fucking idiots will send me to catch cats or something stupid like that anyway._ Boring jobs for little money. Aonair wasn't really looking forward to his period as a genin. Not to mention he'd probably be stuffed in a team with two total buffoons.

He didn't feel his elbow anymore. The pain was still there, alright, but Aonair had gotten used to pain. Pain was what made a man strong, made him resistant to the gauntlet that is life. Once you get to a certain point, you learn how to simply reject it, how to suppress the useless sensation. _Immunity from pain. It's rebirth. It's the beginning of a far grander path, the path of dominance._ Because that's what it was all about, wasn't it? Who rules who, and more importantly, how is this enforced? _Strength is dominance. Speed is dominance. Reputation is dominance. Money is dominance. Relations, technique, control of emotions. All means to a single end._

The buildings of Konoha gave way to the training grounds, the place where he'd been told to meet his teammates. The note had said sunrise. The sun had been up for quite some time now. _So I won't have to wait for the others._ On the far side of the first field two figures were standing. A white-haired kid seemed to be talking, judging by his frantic movements. The other one, a boy with a huge object on his back was simply standing, seemingly not inclined to show any interest in the other. As Aonair came closer, the one-sided conversation stopped as both his new teammates turned to regard him. 

Aonair thought he registered a short look of shock on the face of the white-haired kid the first time their eyes locked. _What is it, little fella? Afraid of blood?_ The kid had startling blue eyes. A smile came to Aonair's face. _Such innocence. Look at him, pretending to be a real ninja. Probably oh so proud when turning in a D-rank. But you'd shit your pants in real battle, wouldn't ya?_ Aonair snorted. Appearances could deceive, of course. The boy carried a certain air of control, suggesting that there was more to him than met the eye. _Also, everyone is a potential rival. Even better, everyone is a potential enemy. One should always be wary, even of those... especially of those who don't seem all that threatening._ 

The other boy seemed more dangerous by far. When Aonair looked into his eyes, fully devoid of any emotion, it was almost like staring into a mirror. _We know how the world works, don't we? Two killers, sizing each other up with a glance, showing nothing but indifference with a hint of contempt. You're dangerous, you are just like me._ Well, only in that way. Aonair did not for a second doubt he was the dominant one in the small staredown. Of course, this kid would never admit it. _For he is like me. But he knows, deep down, that I am more than he will ever be._ The huge bulky object on the kid's back could be nothing other than a puppet. For all the effort the kid seemed to put in disguising its contents, there were not many things shinobi carried around with the same outline of a head and sword handles.

_A puppet master, then. Interesting._ Aonair finished his scan of his new two teammates. _Nothing I can't handle, for sure._ He walked between the two of them, still not having said a single word, then sat down in the shade of a tree. "So, where's this sensei of ours?"


----------



## Axelthewanted (Dec 1, 2012)

Zero the Seeker
Back to Sunagakure












I had finally traveled back to Sunagakure. The gentle breeze of this village never ceases to continue it peaceful sway against my skin. I was looking at Roy, ,  with an unconcerned look on my face,  while carrying the unconscious bandit on my back, having his arms swing side to side as I walked. He was so energetic about his first victory, having a big smile upon his mien, jumping up and down like monkey. This kid was becoming a real nuisance to me; he’s hyper active ways were finally getting on my nerves. We left off the bandit, Roy explaining what had happened to the police ninjas of Suna and moved on. Roy wanted to take me to his family’s ninja tool shop so he could restock his wasted material after experiencing his very first combat with an enemy. I look back at him with a confused look on my face. Why would he want me to accompany him back to the store? I thought the boy growing fund of me. So I answered with a voice that lacked confidence of any kind.

“Fine…”

 I sighed having no real desire to go over to his shop, but anything makes him calm down. Walking down the sand village’s road I saw different buildings, shops, hotel, market, hospitals, ect. This village had a warm feeling, a very soothing and welcoming feeling in which almost made me forget how annoying Roy was at the time.

We finally came to a stop, in front of a small well kept building, with a wood board sign saying “Montare’s Ninja tools shop”.  It had a s round shape as a base and a somewhat spiral looking ceiling, colored by red paint. Roy tried to convince me to enter his shop, but I had no intention what so ever on joining him or entering his shop. It brought no benefit or satisfaction upon doing so.  Roy enters his father’s shop having disappointed look on his face, he really seemed like he wanted me to take a look on his shop and get to his father,  but I didn’t really care about his feelings. I heard his steps starting to sound further and further into the shop until I heard a conversation starting. My guess was that Roy started talking to his father about his day, but again I didn’t care. 

I walked over to the walls of the shop, slowly leaning my back against it. Breezes blew through Suna coming from and left and right swinging my hair and clothing side to side and my “00” neckband just moved slightly up and down on the winds rhythm. I felt the gentle wind caressing my cheeks, the shop’s shadow shading me from Sun. It was so relaxing, I felt like taking a small rest. Holding Booldbedge on my back, I took a deep breath and exhaled, slowly closing my eyes and started to rest on this comfortable spot. 

Minutes ladder I started hearing small footsteps coming close towards my direction. I thought it could have been just a random person just passing by, so I kept my eyes shut and kept on resting.  Shortly after the steps stop sounding real close to my location and then I heard a high voice, a girl’s voice like if she were right in front of me.

''Hello, I heard you were discharged from the hospital in recent times?''

Curiosity took over me and I slowly open my eyes. I looked down and I saw a small girl, wearing a black dress, about five foot tall, with golden blonde hair, tamed by skull shaped braids, holding the hair up so it wouldn’t fall upon her face, She had a big smile across face, a smile that showed happiness and her teeth. My demonic eyes looked down upon her unmatching eyes, having one colored blue and the other gray and really well treated eye latches. 

I wonder how did she know about me going to the hospital and why would she even care about my presence in that matter. I answered that girl who interrupted my peace with an angry tone on my voice, having a frown upon my mien and having no real intent on having on conversation with this random girl.

“What do you want?”
​


----------



## River Song (Dec 2, 2012)

Eiji Hayasake

?Oh, I?m really sorry. I didn?t know I was in a team until this morning, when I found a letter on my porch. Had I found out about this meeting earlier, we wouldn?t be having this heated conversation.?

He looked at the foolish boy, exasperated yet still apprehensive.The boy was obviously tried to be nice, what was the poignant in that, the boy would eventually slip up and show his true colours so what was the point of hiding them the now. That smile was nothing but a mask, he didn't like people who wore masks, not that he liked people in the first place but the point still stood. Eiji was never one to articulate all of his thoughts and emotions, but he certainly didn't disguise them, that was for cowards who didn't have the gumption to back up their ideals.

"I'm sure we would be arguing for another reason even if you weren't late, for I have to came to a simple conclusion, you are a suicidal maniac and I don't like you so whether you were late or not I was never going to be nice to you." Eiji stated, his voice bored and his eyes mocking.

?So where?s everyone else. And what have you got there??

He looked at the boy, perhaps he was genuinely interested, was that a good thing, sure it was a chance for Eiji to show off his skills, and activity he was a tad partial too, or the boy could be smarter than he looked; he could be gathering info in case their sensei demanded they fight each other. Eiji decided to reveal some information on his puppet but of course he needed to keep a few secrets... 

This is my weapon, cheranu, that is all you need to know, but I have a feeling you'll find out more soon enough.

The duo soon heard footsteps approaching them, Eiji turned to their source, an boy with a kunai jutting out of his arm, he had made snide remarks about Fuji being suicidal but the new-comer may actually be trying to kill himself. He locked eyes with the hurt boy, there was a menacing glint in them ,almost challenging Eiji's abilities, Eiji smirked at the boy, this new-comer seemed to think he was the dogs balls, Eiji loved to knock someone down a peg or two.

"So, where's this sensei of ours?"

He looked at the injured, boy, he semeed to think he was the best ion the group, EIji on the other hand felt like he was ghoinmg to be a baby sitter for the next year.

He walked up to aonair, his strides confident. He recahed out and pulled out the kunai with a squelch. He rasied his hand now covered in green chakra. He began to heal the proud boy

"And you" he said to Fujin without turning around "Take of those fucking explosive tags/


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 2, 2012)

*Utakata Ura*
_The First Mission - Babysitting_

===​ 
Sometimes, Utakata hated his life.

This was one of those times.

For almost an entire hour, Utakata had been watching the three girls, lurking on the rooftops, waiting for them to get to their job. _They weren't even halfway there yet. _Instead of heading straight to the location, the three of them decided to go out for some dumplings first, and then decided to go shopping. Not did this make Utakata very hungry, but it also meant that each time they spent time in the shops or restaurant, Utakata would have to wait for them instead of doing something productive. In the coldness of Kirigakure, Utakata waited. Thankfully he was more used to the cold than most, since many of his jobs as a child involved going out in the cold wearing little more than rags, but he preferred to avoid it when he could.

"What did you buy, Ula?" One of them asked the client as they left the shop, each holding a shopping back.

"Oh, just a hat and some shoes! I saw the cutest pair earlier, but I thought these would go along better with my . . . " she looked down in distaste. "Ninja outfit." She almost spat out, but her eyes began to shine with glee once more as she reached into her bag and produced a pair of sparkly purple high heels, looking at at her new purchase with pride. Grabbing it by the top, Ula waved it in front of her friends to show it off.

Meanwhile, in the distance, Utakata's shoulders sagged and he facepalmed himself. "Oh, you have _got_ to be kidding me." Utakata muttered. Where the hell was their sense of urgency? There were already half an hour late for their mission, and they didn't seem to even care! "Hurry up, damn it." He pleaded to God. Any God that would be willing to his prayers and request.

And thankfully, one of them did.

The lanky girl looked impressed for a moment, before looking at her wrist watch, and then looking back at Ula with a slightly serious expression on her face. "Ula, I think we're late for our mission."

"We are?" The overweight girl frowned.

"By how long?" Ula frowned, placing back her shoes with a look of obvious disappointment that her friends didn't have a better reaction smeared on her face. 

"Half an hour, I . . . think."

"Well, we can just pretend we've been doing work, right? We'll just have to work faster, that's all." Ula suggested, hand waving the dilemma. "Don't worry. It's only a house cleaning mission."

"Oh, true!"

"Agreed."

And for another half an hour, Utakata followed them, until they finally arrived at the client's house. This time, however, Utakata's reaction eclipsed those of the girl's, and his mouth dropped open immediately. This was no house; this was a large expansive mansion - the type that was owned by nobles and aristocrats. The garden was perfectly arranged with large rocks and trees, and a small lake flowing through it. Whoever owned this house clearly had an eye for aesthetics and details, since everything in the garden was almost entirely symmetrical. Furthermore, the entire building was symmetrical as well, from what Utakata could observe at his vantage point. Five different buildings arranged within a squared border of stone walls in a h shape, with each being two stories bar the centre one which was three or four. "I have to help clean _this_?" Utakata frowned.

"We have to clean this!?" The girls looked at the mansion in horror.

This was going to be a long mission.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Dec 2, 2012)

Axelthewanted said:


> Zero the Seeker
> Back to Sunagakure
> 
> 
> ...




Magatsuhi turned her head slightly, as if questioning the tone in which she had been answered. Of course, it was slight and her smile never faltered, never divulging the slight disappointment in the voice she had heard. Sometimes, things just needed to be done the hard way, How unfortunate, he appears to be an angry one...These were the thoughts that ran through her head, in the slight second delay that she received the response, she moved her hands down slightly, giving a bow towards Zero. 

''Greetings, I am Magatsuhi Kamakiri''

For the bow, she had put her head downwards, but now she looked up slightly to catch sight of his face once more. Flattery could only get you so far, ''I had heard from some people in the village that you had recently come here. So, as such I decided I would seek you out to come to your acquittance.'' Her voice and tone were different from when she was speaking to the other children, the children that were her age. This was someone she cared about, someone who's attention she wished for. Someone older then her.

''Forgive me for being so brief, but it's not often that I see outsiders and the like. Especially ones I heard were in bad condition, not that I'd wish it upon anyone.''  Giving a slight giggle at the end of her sentence, she stood back up to her original height. Seeing as the way his manner was impatient, at least in her eyes, she was sure he'd have already blocked out most of what she said. Magatsuhi hoped he hadn't, how she yearned for his consideration.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 2, 2012)

*Hirameki Aonair, Konoha Training Grounds*

_What the fuck?_ Aonair's eyes widened when the puppet master walked towards him and, without saying a word, yanked the kunai out of his harm with tremendous force. A sliver of pain broke through Aonair's defenses due to the rough dismantling of his arm. _The hell is wrong with this kid?_ The tell-tale green of healing chakra formed around the kid's hands and he reached out for the now-open wound on his elbow. _You think you're all that good eh? Oh, boy, my new teammate is hurt, better heal him without even asking why there was a kunai sticking out of his arm._ And those eyes. Resignation, as if Aonair was a burden already.

He jumped to his feet, harshly blocking the kid's hand with a forearm, slapping the healing aura away. He then stepped in, yanked the kunai from the kid's other hand and spun past him. The healer spun to face him, clearly surprised by Aonair's sudden movement. _That surprises you, boy? Watch this._ He smashed the kunai's handle back down into the wound on his elbow, cringing a little as the weapon shaved along his ragged nerves once again. Then, with blinding speed, his right arm shot out to grab the puppet master by his neck. Aonair smiled as he lifted the kid clear off the ground. "Don't play with what you don't know. And never, ever presume to know anything about me." With that, he dropped his new teammate back to the ground.

Aonair squatted next to the boy, then put his right elbow in front of the kid's face, showing off the kunai now once again in place. "You got your weapon on your back, boy. My weapons are part of me. Due to your 'kind' interruption in things you know nothing about, the healing of my arm will take at least a week extra. And that..." Aonair stood back up, walked back to the tree he'd been sitting against earlier and once again dropped down with his back against it. "is fucking inconvenient." _I don't know who you are, shitbird, but I will kill you. Maybe not now. Maybe not in a year, or ten years, but one day, I'll have your guts smeared out over a battlefield._

He gave the puppet master a last death stare, then shifted his attention to the other kid. _Explosive tags. Don't know how I could have missed that on my first scan. Holy hell, it's quite important to know you're teamed up with a fucking suicide bomber._ Aonair had learned never to take anything at face value, though. _It could be a trick, a hidden skill, something like that. What else? Really, no one is stupid enough to hang bombs from his fucking neck, just waiting for that one little chakra pulse that will make them explode. Conclusion, either a complete moron or someone with an extra trick up his sleeve. No matter which option turned out to be true, he had to watch this one as well._ He smiled slyly at the kid's questioning glance.

"Returning to my initial question, before someone tried to disfigure me. Where the fuck is our sensei?"


----------



## Sumon (Dec 2, 2012)

*Fūjin, Konoha*

So much for the first impressions... _Never going to like me?_ It hurt him real bad. He didn’t care about insulting adjectives no more. They got overshadowed by the former. Being extremely moody, Fūjin went from being pissed at the guy to being completely heart-broken. He expected to make a bond instantly even if it wasn’t the best one, but the more he had talked, the more distant he had felt. It was the ninja academy all over again, being unable to befriend anyone and getting humiliated in the end, then spending the rest of his days alone in the corner being invisible and nobody. _What did I do wrong?_ Just yesterday he thought the life was awesome and today it seemed cruel to him. 

But he still tried to change his teammate’s opinion about himself no matter how much it hurt. It was too soon to give up on him and fall into depression yet. So Fūjin tried to show his curiosity in teammate. And maybe, maybe if they found a common interest, they would be able to hit it off. However the response that Fūjin had got felt unpleasant and cold. But it was nothing compared to what the boy saw next.

With physique very similar to Fūjin’s and white hair just like his, there came the second teammate of his. Same like him and yet different at the same time, he had dark skin that would be impossible to spot in the night. But it wasn’t the skin that had shocked Fūjin. No. Looking at his eyes, Fūjin saw a killer look in his new teammate that could see right through the boy. Trying to look away, he noticed something even more disturbing. A bloody kunai was sticking out of the new arrival’s elbow! A freaking kunai! And that did it for the boy. He went into shock condition where he couldn’t hear or react to anything that was going on around him.  

He just stood there, looking at one point. _What am I doing here? I’m not a ninja, I can’t be here._ Thoughts raced in his mind. Despite having done one mission and attempted another already, for the first time in his life he had felt very vulnerable. He wanted to run away and cry. He wanted to go back to harmless times in the academy where he could image what a great ninja he will become. And fuck the having-no-friends-in-the-academy problem, forget being the alpha dog in his team. His life could really end now! No one will protect him from the enemies and, more importantly, from his own teammates! It was nothing like what he had imagined being a ninja was. 

Fūjin raised his head a little bit as soon as he heard someone refer to him, but said nothing. His face was pale and he could hardly follow what was going on out there. He wasn’t at his beast near so much blood. Luckily, he didn’t faint and looked to be getting better and better within every second. Be a better man, he repeated once again to himself while remembering Ai’s lessons. She was the only person that kept the boy’s dream of becoming a great ninja alive. Without her, he wouldn’t have endured the academy. So it was convenient that at a very hard moment like this, when Fūjin started doubting himself and his capabilities, he would remember his mentor and idol.

The look on his face changed dramatically. Fūjin wasn’t afraid anymore. He was confident and excited! He couldn't wait for his teammates to fight alongside him, even though they didn't seem very friendly. But Fūjin thought he could change his teammates in a good way and three of them could make a strong bond, including the blue haired boy, who seemed a little rude judging from their previous conversation and the strong statement made towards Fūjin. Nevertheless he ignored negative feats of his team and tried to unite them. “Hello there, fellow rookie. My name is Fūjin. You are very strange and creepy in a certain way, but we all have a little crazy part inside of us, don’t we?” A huge, friendly smile appeared on his face as soon as he introduced himself to the new arrival. Fūjin felt happy. With 4 explosive tags still hanging around his neck, their sensei couldn’t come any sooner.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2012)

*Sora*
Truth?​
*~*~*
_Is what they taught us in the Academy true? Are things really as benevolent as we are thought to believe? If this was true why do men and woman of the world still suffer due to the war's influence? Over a thousand years had passed and still the world seems to be crumbling. All I see are thousands upon thousands of living beings being lied to, the ignorant of the world searching for a purpose. Naruto Uzumaki... 

You're nothing but a fraud. 

I refuse to believe that destiny says that you were chosen to lead the new ninja world to prosperity and change. This is but a lie, we are still here. We shinobi of the world still roamed the apparent Utopia that you've left in our wake. 

You Goddamned little fraud!

A fictitious story created for the amusement of little children, I see no bijju, I see no Jin, all I see are stories to built men’s confidence, and resolve. Lies created to manipulate human rationality, human thought.  History is written by the victor.  So if this Uzumaki, Naruto Hokage won, how many lies did he hid from the people? How many truths does this world hold? 

I only believe in what I know._

*~*~*

*-SINK- -CLANK- -SLASH-*

The resounding metal reached the ears of the audience as a young dark haired lad swung his blade towards the unexpected shinobi before him. A crowed of both children and adults circled the forest, sitting upon branches and and the ground chanting the name of on of Konoho most handsome looking shinobi of the village, females chanting his name, men with ryo held tightly on their fist while jumping in both excitement and joy. His name could be heard up to the Hokage's office. 

*"SORA! SORA! SORA! SORA! SORA! SORA! SORA!!"*

The youth with eyes of blue, held tightly a double edged blade upon his grip, the other held a shield and sword. A strange combo considering the other was a shinobi of the leaf, but nevertheless, it seemed he had gotten into a situation he could not escape.

"How dull... you seemed to have failed to parry my movements. Can't be more alert? You went to this trouble to bring so many people, only to have them witness you folly." 

The boy said rather coldly. As his glaring stare heavily focused on the boy before his whose teeth gritted like saw do to wood, it wasn't long before the brown haired-shield wielding shinobi responded.

*"Shut up! I promised you that I would beat you. I specially trained with this sword and shield to best you and prove to you that Uzumaki-Sama can inspire any and all ninja to become greater."*

"I see... but then again your theory is completely wrong. If that's true, Naruto is not thriving you to become better... It's your desire to prove a point to me. Actually, I have more influence in your strength that whatever Naruto has..."

The child known as Sora gripped his blade, with a mien that reflected his seriousness, he witnessed as the boy before him known as Kouta kicked the earth beneath his feet and rushed towards him, bracing himself, young Sora spread his footing, held the blade firmly between both hands and placed it in front of his body, awaiting, Kouta executed a downwards power swing towards Sora, he witnessed this, he kicked the earth, the blade of Kouta's sword inches away from Sora's flesh...

*-BANG- *

A clash with the earth, this was his moment, Sora dashed towards the opponent side and elbowed his skull. A direct hit, the blow was strong it held practically most of his strength held behind it, it was strong enough to send Kouta a few 5 meters away from Sora. The chants for Sora increased, his named resounded around the forest as people witnessed a battle of two recently graduated Genin.

Why would such an event interest these people, he would never understand completely, but this was not time to ponder the interest of the villagers of Konoha, the battle was far from over. He twirled the blade within his palm, before pulling his arm behind his head and rushing once more to where Kouta was planted. Kouta slowly retaliated, standing from the earth and witnessing as Sora rocketed towards him and thrusted the blade towards his eyes, quickly he rose his arm his shield managed to take the impact, however , the blade had pierce the shield and the steel was only a few inches away from his eyes. 

Sora hesitated a bit, he didn't think this boy would react so quickly, now the blade is stuck on the shield. He kicked once more, propelled himself towards the earth and landed upon the steel edge of the blade, Kouta's balance started escape him, this is what he wanted, a smirk brew on his lips, he could already tell the ending. Running on top of the blade, he formed a few seal, before his hand started to manipulate his chakara and sparked started to flow from his palm. Getting closer, he leaped and rocketed towards Kouta, his hand holding what seemed to be a jutsu and planting it in his face.

"Raiton Raikyuu!!"

Sparks started to fly, as his arm pulled the boy who spark ball was damaging his face, 360'd and threw the boy to the distance, the lightning ball engulfing him before fading a leaving the child yelling over the amount of pain he was suffering. The chants grew, even though most people who had witnessed first hand a fight between two shinobi, they have been accustomed to this as Chuunin exams were somewhat the same. 

Sora walked towards the boy who laid upon the earth in pain, people rushing towards him to take him to the hospital, but Sora only went to pull his swords of the wooden shield, glancing on the boy he said.

"You see? You proved your point. Well, half of it. Men can become stronger if they have a worthy enough cause. However, Naruto wasn't part of this Kouta. It was me... I was the one who made you improve, who made you become better with the sword and to analyse my weakness, which you believed it was utilizing a shield against me. It was true, I did loose my blade. But... It was to no avail, you did not react fast enough to see the outcome."

*"Why... are you like that?"*

Why? Well... I only believe in what I know." 

Said Sora as he walked away from the crowed who were still chanting.



​


----------



## River Song (Dec 2, 2012)

*Eiji Hayasake*

Everything happened so fast, he was healing, or attempting to heal the boy, he had thought he was doing a good deed, or rather he thought it was easiest way to inflict pain on the stuck-up boy without their sensei handing him his ass.

The blood-stained boy smacked away Eiji's arm and lifted the small boy up. There was no way in hell that Eiji could survive against him in close combat; this much was apparent, but he would not be defeated, so even when he was raised above the ground Eiji continued to smirk, now looking down on the Aonair.

"I wouldn't start fight with me; I may not be able to control myself, accidents could happen" Eiji was now short on breath, the strangle hold slowly suffocating him. 

The energetic boy with the ivory hair seemed to have slipped into a catatonic state, he looked at the blood and froze up. _Great, someone bent on committing suicide and an exploding hemophiliac_

 "Don't play with what you don't know. And never, ever presume to know anything about me."

What is there to know, you're a temperamental masochist who needs to learn their place in the world. You are a boy, not some unsolvable enigma, you're a boy who's face is like an open book. Eiji sneered.

Suddenly Eiji was falling, his feet hit the ground with a thud. Slowly he reached up preparing to unwind his puppet from its cloth confinement.

 "...is fucking inconvenient."

He smirked at the boy, he was some freak who thought injuring himself would somehow increase his battle capabilities. Perhaps he was a wannabe Jashanist? Perhaps he was just fucking insane? 

"That's not inconvenient; if I were arrested for slitting you sorry throat; that would be in convenient."

He pulled on the cloth, the bindings that kept Cheranu captive coming loose, suddenly a kunai flew through he air, catching the strand of cloth and pinning it to the tree...

*Yoko Sarutobi*



She flipped her hair back, her whole team was now staring at the tree were the kunai was flung from. It was time to make her entrance, Silently she launched herself into the air and proceeded with a series of flips before she landed in front of her team, kneeling her head facing the ground.

"Be not afraid of greatness: some are born great, some achieve greatness, and some have greatness thrust upon them. " she looked up at them, smiling " Brownie points for those who know where that quote came from." She stood up, he flowing kimono fluttering in the breeze. This was her team; the next few years of her life will be dedicated to reering these three, and she had a long, long way to go. 

"Now, I have been watching you all so I can do this exercise, we are a team and there are no secrets between teammates I want you to be honest with each other for deception is the cleaver that will end this teams life. This exercise is one to help you get used to each other. We will take turns to introduce ourselves, give our strengths in battle; our greatest fears and impressions of other member of our team, and yes that includes me, for while I am your sensei and commander I am also your teammate." she glanced around to make sure everyone was listening, this would be a wake up call for many of them

"My name is Yoko Sarutobi. What are my strengths? Everything. What is my biggest fear? Failing you children. My impressions on you? Well Fujin; you are cheerful, I like that, but just a word of advice cheerfulness will not help you improve as a ninja, it may even lead to you being six foot under. Eiji, you're a brat, plain and simple, you are not better than these people; you are their teammate; their equal, but saying that you've got a level head on you, that's good. And finally Aonair, you are just a very disturbed little boy, but saying that you are quick to think on your feet and between the three of you I think you have the strongest ninja instinct."


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2012)

_*Sora*_
Konoha Forest

The boy who had just accomplished to defeat his fellow academy graduate is now walking through the forest of konoha with hands placed within his pockets, head held high and a mien that reflected dullness, releasing a sigh, his feet continued to lead him through the forest grounds. Tired of the current battle, his mind swirled around the thought that the boy was far much more of a challenge than what he believed. He had a brain, he had strength what he didn't have was the truth to back up his story. Yes, many book have been written about how men and woman accomplished throughout time, but the past no longer exist. What had been done no longer matters, it's a matter of the past, no longer of the present. We have to focus only on what's to come, not on what had already happened. 

It's escaping a reality, it's escaping rational thought to be inspired by the actions of a hero that no longer exist. We have to forge our will, we have to create our strength. We cannot overlook the fact that fighting blindly would never lead us to anything. Naruto as inspiration would only leave the children and ninja of the village to further problems. Everything is a lie, and therefore we must find a way to escape it. But people seem to be so fixated on wanting to worship a corpse than to try and forge their own history.

The very thought caused the youth skin to shiver in anger. Flicking his tongue he remembered his father. What a blooming example he was as a child, it wasn't until recently he noticed his father was nothing but a show off that like to drink. Boasting about recent adventure with his bear buddies and laugh while shoving the next sake down his throat. He remembered how he would arrive home drunk, he footing so bend out of shape that he couldn't possibly take two step without using the wall to help his balance. It was disgusting, it pathetic. Horrid as it was to witness something so blatantly pathetic, it was much more horrid to be under the influence of innocence. To see things first hand and to completely discard it and believe that it was once something cool to be a shinobi that would come home late and tell stories about adventure while half drunk. 

"And to believe that most were lies... Just a man looking for his 5 seconds of fame."

Said Sora with utter disgust. The memories of his father were nothing, but sweet, colorful, filled with life. They still are, but his current thoughts over his father have completely changed. Memories can never be altered. They're forever engraved into your mind exactly the way you've witnessed it. So his thoughts over his father then is the same, but his current thought are completely different. He wouldn't have escaped if those thought were still as vivid as they were over 10 years ago.

"And mother wasn't so far off."

Love is a powerful thing. Sora believed that love was probably the most crucial of all sense a human can have. It is as real as one's very flesh. Love is the power that ultimately could manipulate the human notion of reality completely. Humans start to fantasize about a life with an other, escaping the current reality. However, as the memories of his mother started to engulf his thoughts, the anger he built only grew larger. His mother was a beautiful woman who loved a man with all the fiber of her being. To the point that she would ultimately forget her own son to just please her husband. Much like the thoughts of his father, the thoughts over his mother were colorful as well, filled with love and admiration. The current thoughts were engulfed in imperfections and lust. 

Yes, his mother was lustful for her husband, she loved her son, but adored her husband. Why was this? Sora would never understand. However they were no longer part of his story, part of his life. And that single thought was enough to allow Sora to release a slight smug.

"How easily amused I am. To feel satisfied for such a thought." 

​


----------



## Sumon (Dec 2, 2012)

*Fūjin, Konoha*

No response to Fūjin’s words, not even a glance from the blue haired boy. He really seemed to be not interested in Fūjin at all. But it was understandable. He was busy dealing business with the dark skinned boy. And Fūjin thought he didn’t get along well with his teammate... Look at them, they did even worse and were ready to start throwing punches at each other! 

It was hard to tell who had started it though. Fūjin had missed most of their talk wandering in his mind, including the beginning of it. He wasn’t sure what to do next: try to break it up or let them go for each other’s throat. In the academy when he was the one getting a beating, nobody defended him and just went with the flow. So maybe Fūjin should do the same? Eye for an eye, as people say... Besides, his words of unification didn’t work. But the boy wasn’t like everyone else. He didn’t want to let people feel how he used to. He wanted to be a better man.

And so it started. The blue haired boy kept his word when he had said “you’ll find out more soon enough”, and unveiled the thing that Fūjin had previously found quite interesting. _Of course! How could I miss it?_ It was a puppet that certain type of ninjas used as a primary weapon in combat. Having read about them in books, Fūjin knew a thing or two about the puppetry though he hadn’t seen the real thing before. The boy didn’t know what kind of attacks to expect from it, thus making it harder to stop the conflict if it were to heat up. It was a tense moment. But he didn’t have to puzzle over it as a solution to all of their problems had shown up! Yes, it was their sensei who had finally show up. Fūjin sighed out of relief.

With long brown hair and kimono covering her body, one could hardly guess that she was a ninja. But her moves and confidence told a different story. All in all, Fūjin liked her. However, the comment that she made about him was quite a miss. Never in his life the boy would have thought that someone could call him cheerful, not after he spent all of his life being overshadowed by others. But who was he to judge how he acted in public? It was other people’s job as they could do it more objective. Looking around to see how his teammates were reacting to their sensei, Fūjin took a deep breath and was ready to introduce himself today for the third time.

“Good morning, Yoko Sarutobi. My name is Fūjin. My strengths are... hmm. I don’t really know. But I enjoy fighting hand to hand! I am scared of not succeeding as a ninja. And I dream of becoming a great ninja that fellow villagers could be proud of. Who knows, maybe I’ll be so great that I’ll become a Hokakge of the Hidden Leaf. I also want to prove that you don’t have to have “special” blood in order to be great. With hard work, ordinary people can reach greatness too! I really like my team and my teammates. I know we will do just fine!” A smile and little laughs never disappeared from his face throughout his small speech. He wasn’t completely honest and did say a few lies though. But telling what he was afraid of for real would have been embarrassing. Nevertheless, he was feeling happy and couldn’t wait for what his teammates’ had to say.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



​



_*H*akaizen *K*ibatsume_​
"Fuckin' A that was a good shot!"

Hakaizen exhaled softly, lowering the bow he was holding.  About seventy-five yards away was an ox, dropped to the ground with an arrow between his eyes.  He handed the bow back to the owner and walked toward the downed animal, but not before giving the man his thanks.  When he reached the bull, he yanked the arrow from the head and lifted the heavy animal.  He threw it over his shoulder and walked away, ignoring the look of disbelief the man wore.  He eventually reached his small home in Sunagakure and walked around to the back of it.  He dropped the dead beast onto the ground and grabbed a bucket that was heavier than it looked.  It was filled with knives.  He set to the tedious process of skinning the meat.

---

A few hours later Hakaizen emerged from the bathroom in his home.  Steam poured out through the open door as he came out wearing only a pair of jeans.  He walked outside to where he had hung the meat.  It was salted, dried, cooked, and sliced.  He packaged some of it into a pouch and put the rest in his ice box.  It was homemade and of simple design.  It was made of wood and lined with a material common to Sunagakure.  It was what most Desert Cloaks were made of, and it trapped temperatre inside.  Also in the box were piles of ice, which kept the box cold.  He placed the ox jerky into the box and closed it, before heading back into the house.  He checked his calender, also homemade, and checked it.  "Hm, no work this week."  Hakaizen nodded and threw on some boots before turning and leaving, heading outside.  He needed to run a few errands.


----------



## Axelthewanted (Dec 2, 2012)

Grim said:


> Magatsuhi turned her head slightly, as if questioning the tone in which she had been answered. Of course, it was slight and her smile never faltered, never divulging the slight disappointment in the voice she had heard. Sometimes, things just needed to be done the hard way, How unfortunate, he appears to be an angry one...These were the thoughts that ran through her head, in the slight second delay that she received the response, she moved her hands down slightly, giving a bow towards Zero.
> 
> ''Greetings, I am Magatsuhi Kamakiri''
> 
> ...



Zero the Seeker

The small blond girl turned her head slightly after I asked her what was that that she wanted from me. I guess she expected more out of me, she seemed somewhat upset, maybe she taught I?ll be nicer to her because she?s just a kid. Who knows? It had no importance to me what was going throughout that little head of her?s.  That girl then moved on to placing her hands on to the skirt of her dress and raised a bit, then clinged body forward a bit, giving a bow, she lower her head, but I?ve notice her eyes looking up, directing her sight?s to my face.  I simply ignored her eyes for the moment sense I didn?t find a reason to avoid them

'Greetings, I am Magatsuhi Kamakiri''

Formality, something that I really don?t give much thought to. All I really wanted to do is go back into my slumber and forget about reality for a while longer, but I can?t do that with this hanging around me.  I just hope this ends quickly.

''I had heard from some people in the village that you had recently come here. So, as such I decided I would seek you out to come to your acquaintance.''

She seemed to be trying very hard. Her way of speaking, her tone, voice, language and vocabulary were not the ones used for children of her age. This seemed very important to her, but who would work so hard to seek me out through the village just make an acquaintance. Apparently this girl seems to be. When I first got here I didn?t thought I would attract to anyone here but it seemed that I got this girl on my back. I  look for second side to side to the street, hoping for the girl?s parents would show up and take her away, but there no one around. This girl has been traveling around looking for me just like she had told me. I kept my sight on the girls face as she spoke.

''Forgive me for being so brief, but it's not often that I see outsiders and the like. Especially ones I heard were in bad condition, not that I'd wish it upon anyone.'' 

At the of her apology I heard what I thought it to be the girl giggling which led to be a slight  discomfort towards her but I ignored the feeling and progressed normally towards her. Afterwards she raised her body straight after finishing her sentence. I had neither business nor any desire to continue this conversation, if you can even call this a conversation. The expression on my face didn?t vague throughout her explanations. The girl was not getting anywhere by explaining her reasons to me. I didn?t want this to go on any further. I wanted to be left alone at the moment. I sighed once more, looking at her with displeased, and with a angered tone on voice I told her.

?I have no business with you. Now go back home and leave me alone.?​


----------



## Chaos (Dec 3, 2012)

*Hirameki Aonair, Konoha Training Grounds*

That puppet kid had some balls on him, alright. One second Aonair had him dangling by his neck off the ground, completely helpless, the next second he was looking to start a fight? _Alright, shithead. It's not like you can hurt me._ The kid was unwrapping the object on his back. _I could have stormed in and kicked his head off before he ever got that fucking blanket off his back. Oh look, surprise of surprises, it's a fucking puppet. Gee, who the fuck could have guessed that?_ Aonair shifted his stance minimally, positioning himself for a lethal dash and elbow-cut attack to the puppeteer when suddenly a kunai took the blanket out of his opponent's hand and pinned it against a tree.

Aonair snarled and spun, ready to face this new threat. _Just for now, puppet boy, you'll live just a while longer. Every insult is duly noted, you little bitch. I will repay every single one of them at some point. Every single fucking one._ At that moment, a spinning form emerged from the tree where the kunai had come from. Aonair dashed to the left, getting ready to flank this dangerous newcomer. He stopped however, when the form turned out to be a woman who did not make any further aggressive moves. _Oh god, please do not let this be what I think it is..._ He saw a little smile on the woman's face as she regarded the three genin, two of whom just seconds ago very close to ripping each other's throat out. _Pretentious. Fuck._

_Alright, here comes the bullshit._ Aonair had it all figured out in his head. This woman would start talking, probably some high-class 'look-how-sophisticated-I-am' and then turn out to be their sensei, one that would clearly be displeased with whatever Aonair would do because his style was not the clean-as-fuck-let's-help-all-the-people-and-the-happy-animals. _I already hate this team. Fuck, I already hated them before I ever met them. Can't blame me though, because as always, I turn out to be fucking right._ The woman started talking. Some cheesy quote no one below the age of 25 would understand, friendship, bonding, the usual sensei shit. _I wish I could make you eat those words, bitch._

Her name was Yoko Sarutobi. _Figured, Sarutobi. Most pretentious asshats of the whole fucking village and not a single special technique to back all the bluster. What ninja wears a kimono anyway? Thing is just as liable to cause a faceplant with every single step. Strengths, everything. Yea right. Biggest fear, failing us? Well, your fear has become truth already. You ain't no fucking sensei to me, miss-bond-and-rejoice. Impressions?_ This is where shit would get interesting. While Aonair detested the woman already, she was a jounin, at the least. Maybe she would share something of interest on his teammates. Something that could be abused later on.

Cue for another disappointment. The other white-haired kid was named Fujin and his new sensei's oh so sharp observation was that he was cheerful and that he'd probably be dead soon. _Great, I could have told you that as well._ That the puppet master was called Eji and that he was an asshole was no news either, Aonair could have figured that out on his own already. _At least she doesn't like the fuck either._ Then it came to him. _At least she knows I'm the most qualified ninja here. And disturbed? Well fuck you bitch, I know I'm not your regular little genin. What you don't know is that my so-called disturbedness will make me soar past you in power soon. What will you say then, eh?_ A small smile came to Aonair's face.

The white-haired boy (_Fujin was it, right?_) quickly jumped on the opportunity to start talking. _As expected. Mister cheerful is a suck-up. Now let's just hear the words of praise for all and everything flow._ He wasn't far from the point, Aonair thought, laughing a bit inside. _You, hokage? Yea right. You can't even think of anything you're good at._ The kid stopped his speech quite abruptly. Aonair flashed him a cold look, then realized that his new sensei was staring at him, seemingly willing him to be next. _All right then, bitch. Let me break this happy-go-lucky dream of yours._

Aonair fixed Yoko with a cold stare, then started talking. "My name is Hirameki Aonair, though if my family knew of me still using that name, or living for that matter, they would probably try to kill me. I excel in beating the living shit out of anything that stands in my way, and soon will excel in ripping these same things to little bloody shreds." He paused to look Eji in the eyes. _Should get at least that hint, puppet boy._ "My biggest fear is being stuck with this piece of shit forever. As for my impressions... Fujin, I second our new sensei's observation that you'll probably be dead soon. Eji, I hate your guts and will kill you one day. Yoko, I don't like you, but I'm bound to you and I respect your abilities as a jounin. If you don't try the bonding-and-friendship shit too much, you will find me by far the most capable of this team and will gladly learn how to kill from you."

He looked back from Yoko to Eji and shot the boy a diabolical smile. "You're up, puppet boy."


----------



## Sumon (Dec 3, 2012)

*Fūjin, Konoha*

Getting a cold look from the dark skinned teammate, Fūjin blushed minimally. At least one of their attentions was drawn. Despite it not being out of goodwill, he was happy anyway. The boy had really tried to get a bond with his team, so any kind of look towards him was one step further to the friendship of a lifetime. Pathetic and desperate, to say the least... But what could he know? He had never had any friends and hardly knew how to behave near his peers.  

And then the dark skinned boy’s introduction began. Aonair was his name. Cocky and arrogant, mostly he talked about how good he was right now and will be in the near future. He also didn’t miss a chance to pick on his teammates individually, including Fūjin, by calling his death soon. Oh boy, how many times Fūjin had heard that. Well, heard maybe not so much, but the looks on people’s faces followed by laughs always questioned the boy’s skills. “Fuck you, you don’t know me” – Fūjin used to want to say to them. But he didn’t bother as he found it pretty useless. The boy just kept his head down and worked even harder. He took it as a motivation rather than an insult. He knew people were extremely judgmental based on looks. And Aonair seemed to be no different story. After hearing his teammate underestimate him, Fūjin couldn’t wait to show his true colours in combat and shock both Aonair and blue haired boy. And who knows, maybe their sensei will be quite surprised too. After all, she was the one who brought up the point. 
_
But first things first..._ Fūjin stood up right after Aonair had stopped talking, and started clapping as loud as he could. He tried not to give the blue haired boy a chance to start talking, not yet. “Sorry to interrupt you, my dear teammate with blue hair whose name I don’t know yet. But I can’t sit tight after hearing such a speech. Wow! Feel sorry for your family, Aonair of the Hirameki family. I’ll do my best not to be a shit that got stuck under your boot and you can’t get rid of no matter how hard you try. That’s a promise that I tend to keep!” Fūjin saw the tension continue building up between his teammates even after their sensei shown up. He wanted to stop it under any means necessary. There was no need for friendly fire. And although Fūjin’s speech looked like blunt and insulting, the boy meant no harm and was completely honest. He wanted to get the attention of his teammates, so they wouldn’t have to make plans how to stab each other in the back. But the thing was he didn’t really know how to communicate with his peers.

“Sorry again, my friend. The scene is all yours now.” Fūjin said with a genuine smile on his face to blue haired teammate. The boy couldn’t wait to hear what he had to say.


----------



## Fagaoftheeastflames (Dec 3, 2012)

Cole Vermilion

First day, First Mission, FINDING A DAMN CAT!?!

Waiting for Shifa to come back to the village in my spot again, knowing that the only way I can find Shifa is to become a full-fledge ninja. Waiting for Shifa a single drop of water drip on my face, which it was my signal that Shifa isn?t coming today, so I stud up and I saw the sun one more time and notices that the sun was still up, it means that it was around 1:15 pm.?It?s still too early to go home and take a nap.?I whisper to myself. I carry on to the village when I saw a bird flying and landing in my shoulders. The bird had a letter tied on his leg. So I smoothly removed the letter on his leg then the bird just flew away to where he came from. I went back to my spot to open the letter so it won?t get wet. I lay-down on the grass and open the letter it says that I had to meet the kage?s secretary to discuss a mission.?Damn just when I was getting comfy.?I stud up again, look around and went walking to the kage?s building. I look at the entrance of the building and saw a female and a male at the entrance of the building I got closer to the building ?are you the kage?s secretary?? I ask politely thinking that if I was nice to the secretary I could get good missions ?Yes I?m the kage?s secretary and this is your client Larry.?I look at Larry I took out my hand so he can gave me a hand shake but he ignored my jester of kindness, ?Look boy I don't like you, and you look like one of those little pushovers that tend to get lost in their own imagination. However I need your help?whit a grumpy voice he says to me, ?what do you need??I ask him politely so I can be on his good side,?look I need you to find my daughters cat.? ?Okay? so what does the cat look like??I ask him ?He has black fur whit yellow marking on his back now GET YOUR ASS IN GEAR!?He yell at me for no reason ?Bastard??I whispered so that Larry won?t hear me. I ran at full speed to find that cat.

?I should stop and ask people if they have seen a cat? I look around for people in Amegakure but no one was around.?Is there no one outside in the village? Just my damn luck??I look in each part in Amegakure that may have cats, like the parks, back alleys behind fish restaurants and even the local retired homes.?This search is going nowhere??I whispered giving up on this mission; I decided to go back to my secret spot, when I arrived at my spot I saw him, a cat whit black fur whit yellow markings on his back?I found you? YOU DAMNED CAT!!!?I jump on the cat but it dodges me and the damned cat was fast enough to scratch me on the back of my head while escaping me;?OH HELL NO! You are not going to get away from me!!!? I follow the cat at full speed thinking whit my speed I was able to catch him but the cat escape from me and went by a little tunnel that I can?t follow behind.?Damned cat??I jump on top of the small cave and saw the cat getting out of the cave ?you are not going to get away?I said. Focusing my chakra on the ground so that can reach the cat?s location ?Doryuu Taiga?making a mud hole on the cat?s location so when he tries to move he will fall on mud; so I took the opportunity and jump to the cat, grabbing him and ran quickly going back to the kage?s building, but when I arrived at the building instead of seen 2 people I saw 3 people. I imagined that the first 2 people were the kage?s secretary and the other was Larry but who was the 3 person??Here?? I gave the cat to the secretary?No not me, give the cat to Larry? she say to me, so my second guess was to give it to Larry ?Not me you idiot?  I gave him a bad look like if was irritated so my last option was the little girl next to Larry, so I knell to reach the little girl that look like a 7 year old ?Is this your cat?? I ask her. She gave me a big smile, looks like I was right this time ?thank you mister? the little girl was a shy one but a kind one ?Here?? I gave her the cat, she smile at me and run away to the park so that she can play whit her cat, I smiled thinking that this world had still kind hearted people when I look at Larry he was trying to say something but it seems that the words that won?t come out ?I understand Larry, you don?t need to say the word? I smiled at Larry then I took my hand out and he shake my hand.?The money will be send to your house tomorrow. Have a nice day Vermilion? She said to me ?thank you? I said to the kage?s secretary smiling thinking to myself I?m closer to see Shifa each day.

I went back to my secret spot in the outskirts of Amegakure just to lay-down on the grass and just take a nap.

?Shifa? where are you???​


----------



## River Song (Dec 4, 2012)

Eiji Hayasake

As the kunai made contact with the tree Eiji burled around, ready to fight the new-comer. It was their sensei; and she was a girl; who wore a kimono... shit.  This team was already proving to be disastrous, this team was never going to work, their would never be the strong bond that was needed to form an effective team, sure their skills may compliment each other but that was useless if they didn't offer one another the help they needed. Appartently she thought a teamwork exercise would help that.

Dora the exploder was first to step up to the challenge, he projected such an air of confidence, of control, but that was circumvented by his week will and submissive nature. He was the dummy, the sacraficial lamb, someone who'se soul purpose would be to take the bullet for his teammate, he didn't have the cunning to do much else. 

" Good morning, Yoko Sarutobi. My name is Fūjin. My strengths are... hmm. I don’t really know. But I enjoy fighting hand to hand! I am scared of not succeeding as a ninja. And I dream of becoming a great ninja that fellow villagers could be proud of. Who knows, maybe I’ll be so great that I’ll become a Hokakge of the Hidden Leaf. I also want to prove that you don’t have to have “special” blood in order to be great. With hard work, ordinary people can reach greatness too! I really like my team and my teammates. I know we will do just fine!”

_Hokage...hmpf_

To be Hokage one must be willing to use dirty politics, they must not be afraid of consequences and above all they needed a backbone. If this boy would become Hokage the elders would eat him alive.

_Someone will have to break the news to him; his fear became a reality the minute his stepped into this god-forsaken world..._

"My name is Hirameki Aonair, though if my family knew of me still using that name, or living for that matter, they would probably try to kill me."

Eiji smirked, staring the boy in the eye; this was interesti ng he was a wanted man...

"Looks like I have a letter to write, don't I. Perhaps you'll be dead by morning, but that's just wishful thinking isn't it. Eiji said, flashing a fake smile in his direction.

" I excel in beating the living shit out of anything that stands in my way, and soon will excel in ripping these same things to little bloody shreds." 

He looked at Eiji, to everyone else it would be a menacing look, but Eiji took it as a challenge._Bring it on, let me put you in your place, after all rabid dogs deserve to be put down._

 "My biggest fear is being stuck with this piece of shit forever. As for my impressions... Fujin, I second our new sensei's observation that you'll probably be dead soon. Eji, I hate your guts and will kill you one day. Yoko, I don't like you, but I'm bound to you and I respect your abilities as a jounin. If you don't try the bonding-and-friendship shit too much, you will find me by far the most capable of this team and will gladly learn how to kill from you."

Eiji simply looked at him, one eyebrow cocked, he had not even seen the power of Eiji's puppet and he was already assuring himself victory, cocky bastard, but he would learn, they all will.

“Sorry to interrupt you, my dear teammate with blue hair whose name I don’t know yet. But I can’t sit tight after hearing such a speech. Wow! Feel sorry for your family, Aonair of the Hirameki family. I’ll do my best not to be a shit that got stuck under your boot and you can’t get rid of no matter how hard you try. That’s a promise that I tend to keep!”

Eiji smiled at the boy, a wholesome smile "Fujin, you are not shit, there is a big difference between you and shit." his smile then fell into a scowl, his eyes mocking Fujin "Shit is useful for manure; You are not useful at all."

EIjij admitted that he was overstepping his mark, he had not even seen the boy in battle but it was just far to easy to aim a pointed word in his direction, it was like every time he spoke he painted a target upon his forehead, and it was only right for Eiji to aim for that target for if he is never mocked how will he ever learn?

He guessed it was his turn now, Eiji never came into this to lie, so he wasn't going to start now "My name is Eiji Hayasake; My strength is long ranged combat and medical ninjutsu, that's right I'm the team medic so try and not piss me off. My greatest fear is death, obviously
 and I hate you all, that's about it." Eiji replied simply before leaning back against the tree. "And no I don't know where the quotes from."

*Yoko Sarutobi*

This was not working, they were a complete mismatch, the happy, trhe angry and the pompous in the same team. The nice approach obviously wasn't going to work.

" Thank you for completing my exercise and destroying my hope for humanity" she said slowly walking towards them. "Since the pally-pally approach isn't working with you lot, you arer all now my slaves. If we can't do it my way we'll do it the hard way. " She stopped in front of the tree, her eys scathing.

"If any one cares the qoute was from a Shakespeare play, that was the teams motto, now there is going to be a new one, still Shakespeare but not quite as happy clappy:

_ I have given suck, and know 
  How tender 'tis to love the babe that milks me: 
    I would, while it was smiling in my face, 
   Have pluck'd my nipple from his boneless gums, 
    And dash'd the brains out, had I so sworn as you 
   Have done to this._​
This means that your teammates are your only priorities, before your families, before your friends, before yourself. If you do not learn this I will force this upon you. Now for my next test I will put you in a real life situation, you have to fight me for fifteen minutes and not die. This is not a drill if you do not take on what I have just said I will kill you."

_Of course she would never kill them but scaring them straight wouldn't hurt._

And with a puff of smoke she was gone.


----------



## Sumon (Dec 4, 2012)

*Fūjin, Konoha*

Smirk appeared on Fūjin’s face when Eiji, the teammate whose name he had finally found out, denied him being a piece of shit. The boy didn’t understand it was an insult and took it as a compliment instead. He thought that Eiji was starting to like him, contrary to what was said the moment they met, though seconds later it was proven incorrect with a statement made towards the whole team by the very same Eiji. But the boy still appreciated his teammate’s kind gesture of standing up for Fūjin.

Meanwhile, Yoko was babbling something about Shakespeare. _“Who is he?”_ Fūjin wanted to ask, but he was too busy being mad at his sensei for calling three genins her slaves. _That damn woman. I didn’t become a genin to be someone’s slave. I’ll show her!_ The boy was clenching his fists and couldn’t wait to get his hands on her. He could take shit from his team, but whenever his sensei opened her mouth, she would speak about the boy in bad regard. Fūjin had to teach her despite her being a woman, although the boy did like her comment about teammates being the most important people in their lives. 

_I’ll take care of it myself._ Fūjin intended to do the challenge all alone despite the sensei’s most recent talk that was supposed to change her team’s approach, or more accurately the approach of Eiji and Aonair as Fūjin was already putting his team above himself. But not for this challenge did Fūjin plan to fight alongside his teammates. He believed that the challenge was his to take. He wanted to prove that he was no push-over and sure as hell wouldn’t die on the battlefield. So as soon as their sensei disappeared in a smoke, the boy took two explosive tags that was hanging on his neck and attached on two kunais. 

“Aonair, Eiji, watch out!” Fūjin shouted as he threw one tagged kunai at Aonair and the other at Eiji, and dashed into the nearest forest. It was a dangerous move, but Fūjin warned his teammates. He didn’t want to hurt them. The boy intended to delay them a little bit so he could get a head start. He just couldn’t risk his teammates completing the challenge instead of him. He had to do it alone in order to prove his value to the team and teach Yoko to take him seriously. It was a risk worth taking.

*“Boom! Boom!”* Two explosions ringed out behind Fūjin as he was looking for his sensei in the woods. He didn’t even turn his head back to check on his teammates. Unlike them, the boy believed in their strength and was sure they had evaded the explosions. Now all he had to do was find the sensei first and beat her fair and square.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 4, 2012)

*Dante*

Dante looked away from Akira, whom he had just sent flying.  He looked up lazily at the burst of explosive mist.  The ensuing fireball worked in his favor.  He vanished from sight, relying on his high level of speed, and appeared right next to Moro, not making a sound as she performed a jutsu.  He just sat and watched, smirking at her in silence as she created a pheonix out of fire, burning a large section of grass to nothing.  He was about to strike Moro on the back of the neck when the brat from earlier, Sosuke, apppeared with a shunshin.


*Sosuke*

In one fluid motion, Sosuke appeared with a shunshin right next to Moro and shoved her out of the way, ducked under Dante's attack, and aimed an attack to his ribs.  Dante just jumped backwards and away from the young man.  Sosuke kept his eyes on him as the Jonin laughed.  "You pretended to be seriously wounded from my punch in an effort to get me to take my attention off of you."  Sosuke didn't respond, he merely sent Moro a look.  "Use that Pheonix technique again."  He removed the scrolls from his back and flipped through seals.  "Ninja Art: Rising Twin Dragons."  Suddenly, a huge and wide array of various melee weapons erupted from the scrolls.  Swords, knives, sickles, maces, all sorts of things.  All pointed directly at Dante.

He let loose the flurry of weapons toward Dante, looking back at Moro.  His Rising Twin Dragons was a distraction.  An opening for her to use her fire release.  He then looked back at Akira.  "Akira-san, come on, you're going to help us with the counter attack for when he dodges this."


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 4, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro got the message as she did a few hand seals. to recreate another Phoenix projectile to give it more power adding more chakra to it. Be sides the other one disappeared from her bad aim from being pushed out of the way by Sosuke. To her she could make a clone and use another fire jutsu. She had a feeling someone was staring at her for a second, as she heard clanging of metal against metal. She had to aim in that area. As the new fire projectile was created she launched it at their sensai hoping it would hit him this time. She had hope that it would singe him a bit. She already had a bad feeling that everyone know she was blind, but nobody could tell by the way she was fighting anyway. She did not need to worry abut that as she listen out for their thier team mate to help out even more.

She lost some of the gleam in her eyes as she thought for a second that someone really protected from getting hurt. To her some one wanted to stay alive in stead of dying. She had to repay him a favor in this fight or later on in life. She guess that what friends do for each other she was serious, as she was ready for their sensei's next attack as she felt her fingers met to do get ready to do her next jutsu. She still felt her sword at her side and she almost forgot about it as her her arm brush up against it as she moved it upward. She still had her sword and was ready to use it when she came up with a strategy that included her sword.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 4, 2012)

*Akira Kengo*

Tch, this guy pisses me off!! Damn, I know he?s a jounin and all but seriously he brushed off mah strikes so easily it?s not even funny! Ya see pal, it?s the same as when ya try to give a flower to a pretty gal and instead of the longed "Thank you, they?re beautiful" she says " Eww...get lost", yeah something like that, I?ve never experienced that mahself but ya can ask any guy besides ya and I bet they will tell ya how it feels. In this case the pretty gal was sensei and the flowers were my ounch and kick. Before i could keep entertained in mah thoughts and complains, the voice of that brotha, Sosuke was his name...maybe, called for me.

"I know, pal. Don?t give me orders. " I replied and started ta move around as quietly as I could, a  frontal attack would only end in a failed intent so I tried to look for an opening. Immediately tha guy took out a couple of scrolls and a bunch of weapons came out from it!! And i mean a big bunch, kid. Mah eyes analyzed every single move, I got the plan in an instant.

"I see, team work, team work! " I muttered to mahself awaiting the gal of the team to make her move so i could enter tha game again. I didn?t have to wait for long when she used a fire release technique. it may have been only mah impression but sensei dodged it lazily, seemed like we weren?t even a match good enough for him to get interested at all. anyway, this was mah call, It?s time for the all mighty me to show this guy what i?m made of!! Immediately I rushed  at full speed getting past the point were sensei was in mid air for a few meters, concentrating a small amount of chakra in mah legs I jumped as high as I could in an inclined direction while clenching mah fist. Oh ya, better get ready, dude!! Here it comes mah...

" Thunda fist!! "I shouted as I launched mah punch. Tha man dodged by twistin?his body a lil but it?s not like I didn?t calculate that. I smiled, if ?m not wrong a big smirk appeared in mah face, this was gonna be awesome!! Still one meter separated from him, I twisted mah body in a way iI ended up heads down again, mah hands joined and i started to form mah hand seals. I inhaled.

Taiga, Monkey, Boar, Horse, Taiga.

The chakra got concentrated in mah lungs and quickly started to spread running at high speed towards mah mouth, the burning sensation was coming and...

"Katon: Gōkakyū no Jutsu!! " a mid-sized orb of fire came out from mah mouth roaring for tha need of burning something down. That fire ball went straight at sensei" Take that! "I shoutedconfident that mah attack would hit. meanwhile I was falling back to the ground.​


----------



## Sumon (Dec 5, 2012)

*Fūjin, Konoha*

“Where are you?!” Fūjin shouted in attempt to lure Yoko out, another bold move from the boy. Not only did he reveal his location to his teammates, from whom he wanted to run away by any means necessary and do the challenge alone, but he also destroyed any chance of sneaking behind the sensei. Although he didn’t really care about the latter as he was planning to go head to head with a ninja of the jounin rank. In Fūjin’s book, a sneak attack would be unfair for the sensei despite a huge rank and skill difference. The boy was blinded by ignorance of his team and was driven to prove his value. 

“Where are you?! Or are you too afraid to show yourself?!” He shouted once again, trying to taunt the sensei into a fight. But that wouldn’t work on such a skilled ninja. However, it appeared to be a whole different story. 
_
Success!_ Fūjin saw brown, long thing that had to be his sensei’s hair. Weak winds were blowing it to one side. Wasting no second, Fūjin charged towards that thing. “Behind you!” He shouted as he was behind his sensei in mid air with right leg stretched out forward. Aiming for the back of her head, he intended to scare her at first. But after getting no response from her, he realized something bad was going to happen if she didn’t evade the kick. _Aaaaah, move!_ He didn’t want to hurt her, Fūjin thought he might even kill her that way. But the boy couldn’t stop. He was already inches away and couldn’t stop his actions in mid air. The boy just closed his eyes. _Oh shit..._ Disaster was about to happen.

Fūjin went straight through the sensei’s head, chopping it off and making it roll on the ground simultaneously with the boy, who couldn’t keep his balance after the kick. _What have I done?!_ Desperate Fūjin rushed after the head after getting on his feet back. Pale out of fear, he couldn’t believe what he had done. He picked the head and saw none other than a pumpkin with a very big smile on it. It wasn’t his sensei that he had attacked, it was a scarecrow! He was fooled pretty badly. _Shit..._ But it wasn’t over, not yet. *“Tshhh”* strange sound could be heard coming from the pumpkin. The boy turned the pumpkin a little bit and saw an explosion tag tagged on it and already burning. His eyes had almost popped out as he saw it halfway burned. He knew when the other half would burn out too, an explosion will happen and his head will probably get blown in the air if he’ll be within the radius of the explosion. And he sure as hell didn’t want it to happen, so without a shadow of a doubt he threw the pumpkin as far away as he possibly could and dived into the dirty ground, causing his bandages to turn from white to green and brown. 

*“Boom!”* Another explosion echoed in the forest, once again caused by Fūjin. Only this time he got the medicine of his own. _That damn woman must be laughing from me. If she wants to do it dangerously, I’ll give her danger!_ Fūjin was determined to play by her rules now and add some lethality to his moves too, though he really deserved that explosion tag. After all, he was the one who attacked both of his teammates minutes ago and could have very well ended their lives. But he was too stupid to realize that.  

The boy grabbed a melee kunai from kunai holder and ripped off his dirty bandages, making the light blue markings on his nude upper body visible to everyone who could see him. But the markings weren’t his biggest concern, it was the challenge that he only cared about at that moment. He didn’t want to lose it. He couldn’t lose it! He had to beat the sensei and prove once and for all that he was no joke. “Time for round two, woman.” Fūjin went on to look for the sensei. But this time, he wanted to find the real human and not some stupid scarecrow.


----------



## Kei (Dec 5, 2012)

*Artemis
*

Artemis got back to making the food, she was good at these things, cooking, cleaning, and taking care of things. It was like she was the second mom of Apollo and her own mother, she was happy when she came into this home and was useful. 

When her mother got in from a long day, she would already have dinner made and gotten Apollo to take a shower. Her mother called her an angel, and for a while she felt like one. Someone who was capable to do something other than being a sick burden, and so it made her happy to hear her mother compliment her and tell her things like a man would be happy to marry a woman like she.

Although that wasn?t what she wanted?.

She hated staying at home longer than a whole day and she gets kind of stir crazy after hours home alone. The neighbor ladies would come over and chat, gossiping about their husbands and children, telling Artemis she was going to grow up as a fine house wife, but what was wrong with growing up as a fine ninja?

?So what are you cooking?? Apollo asked causing Artemis to jump, she quickly turned around to see him smirking

?I?m making your favorite appetizer, mom?s favorite meal, and my favorite dessert.? She said, Apollo nodded, ?How about you take a shower and stop being all sneaky, so I could finish up.?

Artemis smiled at her somewhat older brother but then he had frowned which caused her to frown as well. He was always easy to hurt in some way, shape, or form she wondered what got him into a mess now.

?Are you sure being a ninja is safe for you?? he ended up asking causing Artemis frown become even more so present, ?Not saying you can?t but come on Artemis, you are still sickly and you are weak.?

Artemis slammed the wooden spoon on the counter causing her older brother to look her in the face instead of looking down upon the ground. She gripped the spoon tightly trying to calm herself, or else that spoon was going to fly across the room like a bullet. Artemis calmed herself down by taking deep breaths before stirring the soup back up.

?I had chosen this life because the simple fact I don?t want a sickness to define me, Apollo I hate being someone you have to protect all the time.? She said before looking up at the ceiling, ?I want to learn how to protect myself and the people around me without relying on you or anyone else.?

Artemis looked at her brother and gave him a warm smile, ?Please try to understand, I know my body more than you do.?

Apollo looked down for a bit but then he looked back up, ?Go on, take a shower mom should be here soon.?


----------



## Kenju (Dec 5, 2012)

*Kumokawa, Masaru
Sand Village*

A heavy and muffled sound can be heard. It's the sound of something being hit but when one looks closer at the boy standing over the man, you can see that the boy is indeed kicking rips of the middle-aged old man. The two currently seem to be in a desert filled with sand and although it's strange, this place is their home. 

This is the Sand Village

It's also the home of the people standing around and watching this one-sided beating being delivered. The boy on the offense has white wavy hair, a very faint smirk and a mysterious and cunning aura around him. 

His name was Kumokawa Masaru

"Alright, that seems to be good enough. I might have hurt this guy's pride since I'm a kid but it's too bad. He won't be bothering you again"

Masaru stepped away from the man that covered his ribs that shook with pain. The look on his face didn't bother the young shinobi, he did what he had to do and everything was fine because of it.

In front of the shop directly behind him were two frightened young girls that held each others hands. One of them remained fortitude but the other seemed frightened, the latter was the younger sister of the two. 

"But are you just going to leave him there?" 

Said one of the young ladies

"Sorry, but that's Five free offers that I gave you. Don't even think that money will make me do anymore. You'll have to get someone else."

"But, you were so nice earl-"

"You two aren't my Masters, and if you try to say that you are, I guarantee you'll regret it. It'll be more than your pride that'll be crushed"

That time, Masaru was smirking, he had stone-like expression similar to a samurai. Basically this young man happened to very serious from time to time.

Immediately after, the boy's pants dropped onto the sandy ground. It wasn't because someone pulled them down but rather he pulled them down himself. 

His white boxers with images of little green squids on them had been revealed. A roar of laughter sounded from about all directions beside behind him. It was an embarrassing, a very embarrassing scene that completely made no sense at all but it had no effect on Masaru.

Rather, that faint smirk of his had returned to it's place. It was strange, almost as if he had been proud of his action. Like he purposely wanted himself to be embarrassed so they would laugh at him

And he did

Masaru bent down, picked up his pants and began to walk. He brushed aside- no

He directly took on the searing laughter that  almost hurt his ears. He walked directly through the crowd that pointed and nearly choked. At first he had been revered, but all that had migrated him into a joke.

Masaru, who had just talked about pride less than a minute ago had now damaged his own. 

But because it had been damaged, that meant it had become stronger than before.....

In Masaru's mind, the world worked by service. Every man, woman and child were servants, yet at the same time they were masters to something or someone. It is a person's goal to find out what or who exactly they were the master and servant of.

That was Masaru's goal, to find that Master and at the same time train and prepare himself.

He wanted the perfect master, but who on this earth is perfect?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 6, 2012)

*Dante*​
The jonin smirked and vanished completely, dodging the fireball.  When he reappeared he was standing on his hands, in the midst of the three genin.  He spun around, catching Moro in the stomach with his leg and kicking her to the ground.  He flipped off of his hands and aimed a snap kick to Sosuke's chin, sending him skyward.  He finally dashed forward and punched Akira in the stomach, combining brute power with speed and momentum.  Akira crashed into Sosuke and the boys landed in a heap.  Dante crossed his arms.  "Alright so, Uchiha Moro.  Good use of ninjutsu.  Taijutsu needs work.  Kengo Akira.  You're kind of decent in ninjutsu and taijutsu, but you're a reckless fuck.  Think before you act.  Nanayume Sosuke, you're taijutsu is good but your ninjutsu is shit.  As you saw, a sky full of weapons is about as useful as rain against an experienced opponent.  Nice job thinking on your feet, though."  He dropped his arms to his sides.  "Alright, get the fuck up, we've got a mission.  You three had better not fuck it up, though."


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 6, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro was standing behind Dante as she was ready to slash him with her sword. She heard it was enough as she heard him telling them what to inprove on or something like that. She was glad her sensai kicked the clone she made then quickly disappear to reappear again. She heard that they are going on a mission, so she listen to their sensai on the details as she felt her wolf brushed up against her. She was thinking that the wolf was only observing and to see how Moro did with out any wolves around her. To Moro she did okay, at least she could save her chakra for later to use on this mission. She would do better than what Dante said, he was only trying to get us down to fail our first mission, to her it was not working at all.

"What is the mission; that we are going on, anyway?"


----------



## Sumon (Dec 6, 2012)

*Fūjin, Konoha*

Holding a kunai tight with his teeth, Fūjin was running from tree to tree. No sight of his sensei or teammates and no noise from anyone. Even tries were dead silent. It was quiet, almost too quiet. All he could hear was his own footsteps and hard breathing. He took a short break after he had got gassed, leaning against a tree, taking the kunai out of his mouth and breathing very fast. He had been running for quite some time already, so no wonder he had to rest for a moment._ I can’t lose it._ He punched a tree with his left hand. 

But there was something strange about the forest. The boy couldn’t explain the feeling. He felt powerless and irrelevant, as if what he had been doing ever since the challenge started was completely useless. And the longer he spent in the woods, the more desperate he was becoming. Crazy thoughts started coming to his head like completely destroying the forest regardless of its size and usage. And Fūjin would have probably done that if he had enough explosive tags for an explosion that big. Fortunately for the boy and everyone else, Fūjin had only 2 of them hanging around his neck. So he didn’t go with the destroying the forest idea. But he had to try something different if he wanted to win the challenge. Because so far he hadn’t even tracked down his sensei!

And then it finally hit him like a bolt of lightning. He was looking for his sensei in the wrong place! There was not a single living creature in the forest, not even an ant. And the whole silence in the forest... There was one explanation for all that and it was Genjutsu! Yoko must have put him into illusionary world sometime when he had let his guard down. No wonder he saw or heard no one. 

Fūjin put the kunai back to his mouth, clapped his hands together and closed his eyes. Going back to painful academy times in his mind and Genjutsu lessons in particular, the boy tried to remember how to break an illusionary technique. He remembered a couple of ways. The first one was using a technique called Kai. All he had to do was form necessary hand seals and he’ll be free from illusions. However, he couldn’t recall all the hand seals needed for that technique. The second way was much simpler as all he had to do was suffer intense pain not caused by Genjutsu. But he didn’t want to hurt himself. So Fūjin decided to go with the first way.

Spending an additional minute trying to remember the hand seals, he was successful and thought he had it. The boy formed a few hand seals and finished the sequence with a tiger seal. Then with his eyes closed and hands still together, *“Kai!”* he said and opened his eyes. He was still in the forest, but it was much lighter and felt more real. Birds were flying while sunshine was blinding him. But for precaution, he also hit a tree with quite a force in case the technique didn’t work completely. “Yeah, I’m definitely back in reality.” He realized he wasn’t in a genjutsu no more.

Still having only two explosive tags around his neck, Fūjin knew he must have been trapped in illusions after his dangerous move on Eiji and Aonair. And no bandages meant the boy did encounter a scarecrow and successfully defeated it in reality. So his sensei must have put him in genjutsu right after the pumpkin had exploded. Determined not to fool around anymore and find his sensei for real this time, he started running in the forest once again with the kunai in his mouth, trying to find the sensei before his teammates. But the question was, how much time did he spend in Genjutsu and have his teammates fought Yoko already?


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 6, 2012)

*Akira Kengo*

Wait what?! No, no, no, no!! This guy just managed ta vanish in front of mah eyes before mah fire ball could get him...Damn, he was in mid air, pal!! As i landed first thing I saw was sensei in the middle of the triangle that Sosuke, Moro and I formed, with ease he got rid of tha gal and then kicked Sosuke before going for me, I tried to react and dodge tha fist aimed at mah body but Mah reaction time was too slow, tha fist of tha jounin hit right in mah stomach and sent me flying, immediately after I crashed against something which a moment later I realized it was Sosuke.

" Tsk, it?s no ov-"

 "Alright so, Uchiha Moro. Good use of ninjutsu. Taijutsu needs work. Kengo Akira. You're kind of decent in ninjutsu and taijutsu, but you're a reckless fuck. Think before you act. Nanayume Sosuke, you're taijutsu is good but your ninjutsu is shit. As you saw, a sky full of weapons is about as useful as rain against an experienced opponent. Nice job thinking on your feet, though."

I wasn?t able to say a shit cause he pretty much concluded tha spar, ugh...It?s not cool, I knew he was a jounin and that it would be hard ta get a hit in but never thought we would get toyed with. Anyway, he seemed to be only testin?us. Apparently idid good right there, but man how do ya expect me not to be reckless when I?m tha best of tha best in this world? Whateva, after sayin? our what we lacked in and what we were good at hetold us that we got a mission to do..

" I hope it?s not one where I gotta babysit another kid, first and last time I took care of one he puked on mah T-shirt! "I said. Those lil monstas were cute but sometimes they could turn out ta be a real freakin?nightmare.​


----------



## Sumon (Dec 8, 2012)

*Fūjin, Liquid Time*

“No, Noooooooo!” Fūjin couldn’t contain his massive disappointment of the sudden news. He will have to do a mission together with none other than the Uchiha. A freaking Uchiha! For someone as unhappy with clan kids in general as him, it was a nightmare come true. And not only will he have to babysit the Uchiha, but her wolves will make trouble too. He will have to work with Moro Uchiha and there was no way she wouldn’t take her stupid wolves with her. Of course, for some people fighting alongside the great Uchihas was an honour. But not for Fūjin, he hated the whole clan for what had happened to him back when he was a mere academy student.

“Why me?” He was asking himself after receiving a mission from the Hokage. The boy also tried to protest the decision to put him with Moro. “I’d rather do it alone!” He declared. But it only made the Hokage giggle. So the boy started wondering why would out of all the genins in Konoha it had to be him working with Moro. His self-esteem was saying that Moro was in need of a babysitter because she couldn’t do a mission alone. And Fūjin was a perfect match: the boy already had completed a mission of his own and had some experience working with other ninjas thanks to his team. Plus he was the strongest of all the genins of Konoha! But it was his pride talking what seemed to be way off of the truth. The reality was much simpler: there was a mission needed to be done and two of them had nothing better to do. 

Having sent a letter to Moro a few hours ago to meet him at the south Konoha gate at noon, Fūjin was now waiting for his partner to show up while walking in circles so the time wouldn’t prolong. The boy was wearing black sandals, red pants and navy blue shirt underneath which his upper body was tightly bandaged. He didn’t have an injury or anything like that; he just didn’t want his light blue markings to be visible. They would often make people question what had happened to him and Fūjin found that too tiresome. Only a marking near his left eye was visible.

Fūjin also had Konoha headband on his forehead, a lot of necklaces including 4 explosive tags hanging around his neck, a kunai holder on the right leg, a back pouch in which most of his ninja tools were and a backpack. The mission didn’t seem to be the shortest, so he took some food supply so he wouldn’t be hungry.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 8, 2012)

*Sora*
*Konohagakure no Sato*
*Mission*

The beaming gleam of the rays suns rays shone down upon the forest of the leaf. A young boy had a slip of paper in his hands, his lips formed a tight line as he witnessed the context it had within it. He had woken up early in the morning to pick up a mission slip in the Academy counter. His eyes scanned it thoroughly, checking if anything was written on the back of it, he released a sigh before he placed set piece of paper on his pouch, bending it a few time before doing such.

The morning breeze was cold, his hair rhythmically sway to it's delicate pattern. His eyes half asleep he walked through the small portion of the Konoha outskirts that had stone and dirt. The road that led him towards his designated home. 

He's been walking now for at least 30 minutes. This man must have taken a horse towards Konoha, no way would any ordinary man be willing to take a large walk towards the village without at least consent of the distance, not only that, he lived high up in the mountain region of the village, meaning that the road was steep, it had a lot of curves and turns and the man was said to be very laid back. At least that's what the man behind the countered murmured about him... Sora turned his head, swaying his hair away from his sights as he continued at his natural pace. Standing straight as his steps lead him closer to his to his destination. As such, he only was told to use the east road that led to the mountain road, and that he'll walk for awhile until he saw a home that was secluded at the top.

Sora hated high places like mountains, especially so early in the morning where the sun in just rising. The breeze is still cool, but too cool up so high. It almost felt like winter... Sora silently ranted and before long he saw a singular home among all the trees and bushes on the not so far distance. There on the home entrance was a bear laying asleep, next to me was the man that requested the mission, a hat tilted over his head as he chewed on what seemed to be a toothpick.

After noticing Sora's presence he lifted his gaze towards his, the sun rays causing his eyes to dim slightly. 

"Well aren't you, handsome?"

He said jokingly. Sora returned his un-amusing teasingly joke with a flick of his tongue.

"What? Is it that you're tired of hearing such a compliment? Or does it annoy you to have a man such as myself tell you as such?

"...I'm here for a mission. Are you Gary?"

Completely ignoring his obvious attempt to peeve his off, Sora quickly got to the point. The man stood from the ground as he stretched his body and released and exaggerated groan.

"Ooh, scary little boy. But you don't seem like much. Are you sure you can take out a bear? I might just take my horse and get someone who's a bit, well... more."

"I doubt that you would actually. You already have a ninja at your midst. New or not, you wouldn't want to waste more that 10,000 Ryo on something like a bear so a Chunnin can brush it away. They want a challenge... unless they're lazy like the Nara-clan. But they won't climb this mountain." 

"Hmm.. smart child."

"I only believe in what I know." 

"Hah, yeah, nice one." 

The man chuckled at Sora's remark about only knowing what he knew. Sora's dull stare was enough to cause anyone to tremble, but this guy known as Gary easily brushed off any sort of resentment that Sora might be reflecting. Or maybe he was so laid back that he didn't even noticed? Sora didn't know nor did he want to find out.

"Anyway, man. I had to sleep here tonight. Here like in the wilderness man. That's not cool, you know having a warm comfy bed inside of your house and all..." 

He sighed

"It sucks, man. Anyway, take care of it okay? I want it dead. Not scared away, dead."

Sora minds started to whirl around the thoughts about human cruelty. Even though man cycle endlessly within the pit of their own bloodlust, this was proof enough that Naruto did not change the world, but created equality among killers. He knew he was a part of the cycle, he knew better than anyone else that this cycle could be the only thing that kept his moving. Why did he choose to become a ninja? It's hypocritical, yes.

He knew very well that what he was fighting for was the very thought that he hated. He was part of the Cycle of Death. 

Naruto did not make a change.

He was the proof.

"On it."


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 8, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro was meditating in her mom's house, her wolves were dozing around her.]She finally got rid of the sex smell in this house and that means Akina was smooching of another man. Moro opening her eyes as she had a sick thought that her mom was having sex with her sensai. That wanted to throw up or punch another hole in her room. She did not want that to ever happen in this life time. The wolves open their own eyes and wagged their tails, as a bird flew in to the glassless window panel. The bird landed on Moro's shoulder, as she petted it and be kind to it. Moro felt for it's leg and found a scroll attach to it's leg, she could not read the letter at all. The wolves got up and scratch the letter into the wall, Moro felt for the words in the letter as she read the contents in the letter.

"That bishi."

Moro was thinking Fūjin was full of himself, too prideful and no emotion to him. He was just self center and another twister soul. To her he needed to get over himself. Her wolves watched her pack as the white wolf was thinking break through to him as all caln members are not the same. He was thinking I thought Moro killed that guy for sexually rage on her or something close to it. Moro grab her bag of food, medical supplies, weapons and other stuff that was important stuff to her. She tied her sword around her waist, as she did not flinch from the burns on her arms. Her white wolf handed her a box of matches and she had a feeling that she was going to need them for another purposed.

Moro left her mother's house, and out of the gates of the Uchiha community. Her wolves followed her, she was bringing them with her on this mission. She did not cared what Fūjin said to her or her wolves. She approached the south gate as her wolves watched Fūjin they were wander if he was waiting for the sky to fall on him. Moro sighed as she walked up behind him and tapped him on the shoulder. She was going to lay down some rules. She hope that would bring some trust between them. She doubt that, to her there is going to be trouble or a fight between them to complicat things down the road on this mission.

"I don't want any BS about my clan, just treat me as a person."


----------



## Sumon (Dec 8, 2012)

*Fūjin, Liquid Time*

Fūjin stood there dreaming. He couldn’t wait to get it over with. Thinking about when he will have a chance to get back to his team and hang out with them. But suddenly, the boy felt something on his shoulder. He turned around quickly. For a second he thought he was under attack. It was dangerous to come to a ninja from behind, even if the said ninja was as careless and reckless as Fūjin. But he wasn’t under attack. It was Moro who tapped him on the shoulder. He was taken by surprise even though he was expecting Moro to show up. 

So there she was, Uchiha Moro, reporting for duty._ And she brought her wolves together, what an unexpected surprise._ Ironic smile appeared on Fūjin’s face as he totally called it. But the boy was wrong about something. Having never talked with her face-to-face, he didn’t think she was so pretty. Seeing Moro from such a close range made him blush for a second. The boy even thought that it could all work out despite his partner being an Uchiha. _Maybe I was wrong and she is different from all the bullies._ He was about to say hi and introduce himself, but was too late as the girl had started talking.

Not even a hello came from her mouth. That pretty much buried the thought about hitting it off with the girl, though she did seem different from other Uchihas. Moro didn’t try to insult or belittle the boy, considering from one sentence of hers. But there was something else about her. It looked as if the girl could see right through Fūjin. He never told anyone, besides Ai and his team, about his dislike of clans and especially Uchihas. And yet the very first words that Moro said to him was no bullshit about her clan. How does she know? Can she read my mind? Fūjin couldn’t help but think about stupid things until he realized that it might get awkward if he doesn’t speak soon. 

“Hi there, partner. My name is Fūjin and it was me who sent the letter. So let’s get moving. We shouldn’t waste any more time and start going right now. We can talk on the road. Follow me!” Fūjin said with a genuine smile on his face and started leading the way. The boy was a bit scared of Moro’s possible telekinetic powers, so he tried to think about happy things to hide his true feelings towards the Uchihas and the pain he had suffered from them. Who knew how strong the girl was? Certainly not Fūjin. Before they met, Fūjin thought she was a weakling, just the famous name and nothing else. But Uchihas were well regarded in Konoha for a reason and maybe it was their mind power. Maybe she even controlled the wolves with her magic powers! _Happy thoughts, happy thoughts!_ He was repeating to himself while leading the way to the south.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 8, 2012)

*Sora​*
The youth prepped himself, focusing his sights on the target before him. There were a few options available for this, he could end things quick. The bear was sleeping, there was no need to get close, he could simply throw a kunai and end it like that. But this was too easy, mission like this were rare, this was not only a method for him to test his skills, but to witnessed how far he had gotten as a shinobi. It was decided, with a kick, he propelled himself towards the animal before him, not before long his fist had impacted the bears jaw. It woke, furiously he swung his huge paw towards Sora. he pulled his blade and parried. The bears claws were sharp, natural weapons for the perfect beast of the forest. Razor sharp teeth, eyes that were locked on Sora, this bear wanted his blood. A swing of his blade, straight to the bears stomach. It leaped and evaded said slash.

"Hmm... It isn't as stupid as I thought. This might be quite the out come."

Sora murmured with slight interest over the situation. His hand gripped the blade firmly on his hands, the bear rocketed towards the youth and releasing a powerful roar he proceeded to attempt and bite the shinobi's arm off. Sora witnessed this and twisted his body, his waist started to turn, he extended his right leg and as the bear stood on its two legs, his feet collided with the back of the bears paws. Causing him to lose his balance and plummeting to the earth. A loud crash, a beaming smirk arose the youth's lips before he kicked the earth and proceeded towards the sky. With set leap, he positioned himself on top of the animal. 

"Well... fighting animals was always dull. They don't have rational thought so they won't think twice about what they're doing."

With this in mind, he threw his sword with all his strength and stabbed it on the animal's stomach. A loud howl started to resonate throughout this mountain... Sora's feet finally met the earth, and with such grace he walked towards the deceased bear and pulled the blade of its stomach. A powerful swing and the blood that stained its metal not was part of the floor. The client gave a simple nod and headed towards the house, with a simple pad on the child's shoulders he stretched himself, opened the door, and left without a single word.

"What a douce... Not a even a single thank you."

His eyes swayed once again towards the fallen enemy.

"At least you were spared anymore torment. No... I was a bully. There's no way an animal could even defeat a trained shinobi. No matter how weak one might be. Fighting an unskilled beast is equal to taking candy from a child."

Placing his blade once more on his hostler. He walked back towards the village. With no thought in mind but to recollect his reward.​


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 8, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"Do you want to take a break or ride on one of my wolves for awhile? I only ask because I hear your beating faster than normal, the mission just started I don't want you to pass out on me."

She was worry about him, she did not know anything about his health at all, she only know a little bit. To her that was better than anything. The wolves were laughing at her and she gave them a gleam from eyes to shut them up. The white wolf was thinking Fūjin was afraid of her. He was thinking it was her beauty or her rep of being of a crazy person. Moro was waiting for Fūjin's answer as she was wondering what her wolves were thinking. Sometimes they were smarter than they look, they love fooling and playing with Moro. She kept them in line as they smell and see the scenery.

Moro open her senses as she smell, heard and felt through her feet. This was one of the times that she would be going to another city that was out of the country of the Land of Fire. Her eyes shone for a little bit as her curiosity got the best of her. She gave a small smile, she maybe acting like a young wolf but it felt good to her, that was awkward to her. She was thinking was it weird or rare to see a Uchiha smile instead of a serious scowl. She was thinking how to start a simple conversation and she was bad at that. She was thinking talk about the weather, no too boring and Fūjin already know what it was like out here in the south.

"So tell me abot yourself, it can be the most boring thing about you. It always seem interesting to anyone."

To Moro that was a start to something, she did not know if it would lead to a new friendship at all. She would become more serious as they travel more to their destination. To her Fūjin seemed okay, he did smiled at her. The only way she know was the tone in his voice, to her it was mixed with other emotion. Like he doubted in her ability as a ninja. That was not the first time, she got that feeling more after she took out her eyes. One of her wolves brushed up against her to get her attention and to get her out of her own thoughts.


----------



## Sumon (Dec 9, 2012)

_Fūjin
Land of Fire
Liquid Time_

“Haha! Me, tired?” With a dumb laugh Fūjin responded to the girl’s proposition of riding one of her wolves. There was no way he would sit his ass on such a dirty animal. The next thing you know fleas start swarming his head from a wolf. And the boy didn’t want that. Besides, he was in perfect condition and could continue walking for hours. 

“I feel just fine, there is no need for any of that.” The boy answered more politely this time than before and sighed out of relief. He felt much better now, tension fell of his shoulders. Fūjin was all relaxed and could enjoy a nice afternoon breeze. He didn’t have to try to hide his true thoughts anymore so the girl wouldn’t read them. He realized that Moro couldn’t read his mind and the words about her clan were nothing more than a fluke. _Mind reading, how stupid..._ He laughed from himself for even having a thought about it. He wasn’t a kid and shouldn’t believe in childish things no more.

And then an unthinkable happens and Moro asks Fūjin to talk about himself._ Shit. She really is different._ First, the girl offers help and then shows interest in the boy. Fūjin couldn’t believe that. It made him question whether Moro was really of an Uchiha origin. 

A little surprised that someone would want to know about him, Fūjin smiled and started speaking: “Well, you already know my name, though it isn’t real one. I don’t know what my real name is as I have no memory of my past whatsoever. I was found in the outskirts of Konoha by a nice woman who opened her doors to me and let me live with her. My real parents are probably dead. If not literally, then for me they do not exist. I have lived here for 6 years and they didn’t even try to look for me!” Fūjin shouted a little angrily. He hadn’t told this stuff to anyone and yet there he was opening his heart to an Uchiha he had met an hour ago. But it felt good for the boy, letting out his emotions.

Fūjin calmed down and smiled. “But I try not to let the emotions get the best of me. I work hard every day and dream of becoming Hokage that people of Konoha would be proud of. I know it is not easy not going to be easy, but I’m willing to get through everything it takes in order to reach my dream. People try to bring me down all the time by saying I can’t succeed as a ninja. But I ignore those people and become more determined instead. Because I know I can become the strongest ninja in the world even if I don’t have “special” blood or flashy weapons that most ninjas have nowadays. And I don’t need any of that! I have a desire to help people and for me it’s enough to become Hokage.” 

Wow, the boy didn’t think he would let it all out. The anger that had been gathering inside of him ever since the ninja academy was all gone. And it felt freaking amazing! A stone fell of his heart and he could look at the world clearly now. Fūjin saw a nice place in the right side. There was a little space under two big green trees that looked extremely nice. “On the second thought, maybe let’s take a break. I need to look at a map” He said and started going under two big trees. “So what about you? Tell me some adventures of your own.” Fūjin asked while unpacking some food from his backpack. He offered Moro an apple and even tried to give one to the wolves, but didn’t know if they ate fruits. The boy was changing in hours...


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 9, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"My wolves are mostly eat meat by they thankyou for the apples any way and thank you for the apple you gave to me. No offense but you are lucky you don't have any parents at all. I don't know my real dad and I seen my mom with too many men to even think that he help to bring me into this world. I sort of went mute because of my mom, she bond me to a chair. It was one of those chairs that hand cuff your neck to the back of the chair, arm wrists that bond you to the arms of the chair. You get the picture, I had to set in torture chamber of pleasure to watch horrible acts of sex."

The was the first time she told someone of her childhood she stroke the white wolves fur as they snuggled even closer to her. She lost her appetite to even eat the apple, she would eat it before it rot. She only look at it but only saw darkness. She could feel it and smell it as she put it away. She did not know if there was a shock expression on Fūjin's face, her story was just beginning because there was more to her story. She pulled some jerky and handed some to him, to her Fūjin wanted to get closer to the wolves. She fed some of the wolves as they playfully fought over the jerky. Moro was surprise at how much Fūjin shared of his past and dreams are.

"I cut out the Sharingan or to you my eyes, right now my eyes are from a donor. From what the damage has been don to the nerve system, you can say I don't really feel pain. After my eye surgery to stop the blood bleeding from my eyes, I was put into a program that the Inuzuka Clan set up for any one to take care of any animal. You see the pack of wolves in front of us, they all had different injuries, I tried releasing them back into the wild. They only want to stay with me, to be friends as they made me a member of their misfit pack. My dream is to find a doctor to regain the Sharingan and also to regain some of my sight. I heard a rumor that the Sharingan can give you a new way of sight. At least I can see for a little bit, I will not relied on it. I use my own senses." 

To Moro, she must be changing too. As it took her days to say some thing about her past. After talking she felt she needed to hurt her self. She scrap her fingers against a shuriken. Her white wolf was thinking not again, as he pulled Moro's hand away from the shuriken. It did not hurt her at all, the wolf did not pulled at her skin it was mostly at her long sleeve of her black dress. To Moro it was time to move along but could not go any where in till Fūjin check the map and she wonder what he was going to say to her anyway.


----------



## Sumon (Dec 10, 2012)

_Fūjin
Land of Fire
Liquid Time_

Things were getting awkward for Fūjin. Listening to Moro and her experience with mother, the boy didn?t know why she was telling him such private and horrible things. Yeah, he did tell her about his own past and dreams. But that was nothing compared to what the boy had to listen to right now. Was he supposed to comfort the girl, tell her everything will be alright and something better is waiting for her around the corner? Fūjin didn?t know. He just sat with a mouth full of apple and listened while blinking at normal speed. Politely refusing to take the jerky by waving his hand, he was disgusted with meat and violence against the animals. (That?s why he failed his very first mission that required the killing of a wild animal. After that, he tried to avoid any missions regarding living creatures.) But he couldn?t say about his beliefs to Moro, not at such an emotional moment for the girl. Nor could he do anything else besides listening to her. No matter how much Fūjin would rather do something else than listen to his partner, he had to pretend to be paying attention. Otherwise it would be extremely rude of the boy and their potential friendship could be in jeopardy. And the boy didn?t want that to happen, he really liked her so far regardless of how fucked up she seemed to be.

Luckily, it didn?t continue for long and soon the girl stopped talking. But it wasn?t over as far as strangeness went. The girl hurt her fingers with a shuriken. On purpose! The boy?s eyes widened as it got really uncomfortable for him. Fūjin wanted to grab her hand and ask her why she would do a thing like that out of the blue. Did she think she was in Genjutsu? That seemed to be the only logical explanation even though nobody besides them two and a pack of wolves were anywhere nearby. And even If they were under attack, Fūjin would stand in front of her like a wall and wouldn?t let anything happen to her. It was a man?s duty to protect women, though he wouldn?t have thought like that had they never talked. But they did talk and a connection was made. Fūjin was now responsible for the girl while on a mission and after it. He felt the need to protect her at all times.

But he couldn?t protect Moro from herself. He was too afraid to question what she had done with the shuriken and just pretended nothing had happened. It wasn?t like she could bleed to death and die, unlike their fresh bond. The fragile friendship of theirs (yes, Fūjin thought they were friends now even though he didn?t feel like that seconds ago.) could have shattered into million pieces with no turning back. Trying to look somewhere else where it would seem normal, he pulled a map out of his backpack and started checking their destination. After a minute of close calculations, he stood up and was ready to continue their journey. ?We?re halfway there. We should hurry up if we want to get back to the village before the nightfall.? Fūjin said with a serious tone and started walking without getting a response from the girl. He was still too afraid to look into her eyes and deep inside hoped he wouldn?t screw up the good thing he had with the girl.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 11, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT *

"You are right, would you like to discuss about our strategy? We need to kill a few animals for their carcasses to distract the female vultures as the male vultures be away to bring back food for them. Sounds like a good distraction to me, I keep the vultures busy and you can grab the eggs. Your letter did not tell me where we are getting these eggs, I thought we are going to the main source."

Moro caught up to Fūjin pretty quickly as her wolves moved swiftly behind her. Her wolves did not laugh at Fūjin as this was going to be another animal mission for meat and violence, does he know that was part of life a part of survival. That what the wolves were thinking. Moro was thinking that Fūjin thought she was some sort of sicko or maybe he got past that thought and moved onto another thought that was better than her being sick in the head. Her past maybe messed up big time but that does not mean she could change at all. She could not change the past, the balance of her future lie in her hands. She sorta like Fūjin, he did not run from her like the others and did not said anything bad about her decisions.

"You don't have to worry about me, I am stronger than you think I am."

She was not being stuck up, that how she felt. She did not to relied on any one before she met Fūjin. Maybe he felt the same way, just two lonely people meeting for the first time. She had her wolves, that was not the same as a person. She was waiting for an answer before sending her wolves off to hunt to brink back dead animal carcasses. Her wolves lick their jaws as they saw a rabbit go by them. They stay by Moro's side even though it was tempting to chase it. Moro felt a chill run down her spine she was thinking it must be the emotions she just shared with a stranger that was becoming a friend of hers. To Moro it was better to keep to her thoughts for right now to let the silence embrace he to get over the the emotional enpact of memories of a shattered mirror, that what it was to her.

She still had a soul in her that anyone could look into her eyes to see it, the ones that was brave enough to get past the horror and just look at hers with a peaceful glance as her soul was actually beautiful and not twisted as people thought it was. The breeze that past through the trees manage to brush her hair back some, showing the beauty color of her eyes. As she felt the soft breeze against her skin, to her the wind ment another sorce of being free instead of the invisible chains that choke her of her past.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 11, 2012)

_Sora & Tsubasa, Rei_
Knowledge and Belief​
*~**~ *

Life's a tragedy. We all have to abide to its rules. To its lies.

---

Life's Mystical. We live within a cycle that creates happiness, even withing the lies. 

---

History is filled with lairs. All I can see is a world who idolizes a murderer.

---

History is filled with knowledge. We can learn from past mistakes, and become better for it.

---

I only believe in what I know.

---

I don't know everything. I only know what I know. 

*~**~ *


Sora walked through the outskirts of the village. It's been rather dull the past few weeks. Ever since he graduated, things have been probably duller than what could be expected. Sora has been doing missions, training, going to the library to read books. There wasn't anything extraordinary happening around the village, not out of the ordinary. All was... normal. Which was good, he hadn't seen the boy who he fought a few weeks back. He's probably still training to become stronger? Or maybe he's still hospitalized? He wouldn't know, he shared no sentiments for the child. Not even resentment. Every time he saw him, he couldn't help but become bored, become annoying by his words. What causes a man to become so blinded that he would harass someone who doesn't share his views? It's  not like Sora ever said that he was against his belief... he only told him what _he_ believed. Do people always react so dangerously when someone disagrees with their point of view? 

He wouldn't understand anyway. He hasn't gone through what he did, but then again. It's not like he wanted him to know, to tell the truth, knowing that he needn't his parents faces again made him feel warm inside. Like a sensation of peace, serenity. That sensation that creates joy within one's own self-conscious. He released a sigh of relief, his eyes started to sway right and left, as if looking for something that might captivate his interest. However nothing out of the ordinary. The same old trees, the same old bushes, the same old leaves. 

Everything just plain and ordinary. 

"...Not that I'm complai-"

The sound of a female scream resounded around the forest. Sora turned and started to search for set scream. 

"What the he--"

She screams once more, he managed to pin point her location. He kicked and entered into a sprint. Using his entire speed, he started to rush towards the forest, through the bushes and trees, leaping and then using the large branches to proceed even faster towards his location. The slight sensation of worry brew through his system. He could tell that in these areas of the village anything could happen. It was a lonely place, where muggers could be passing by, today was strangely empty so it be perfect to come here and take advantage of some civilian. 

Sora's feet stopped, from an eagle's point of view, atop of the branch he noticed a single boy, around the age of 17 at least pinning a young female against a tree. His face had a disgusting grin, she was forcing her body, trying to escape, but it was inevitable. It had been obvious that this would be noneffective to this man. He held a headband, he was a shinobi, and strangely one that Sora knew. It was none other than Kyouta, a school bully. Guess an asshole, is always an asshole. Not even graduation helped him matured.

"Kyouta. When do you plan to get a sense of shame?"

"Huh?"

Kyouta turned and his eyes locked into Sora's. Sora returned his stare with a glare that reflected his hidden anger.

"S-Sora? What the hell are you--"

"You've always been trash, but to pin a girl in the middle of the forest? And you call yourself a shinobi. Have you learned no honor!? You filth" 

He propelled towards the youth Kyouta and without and ounce of hesitation his fist collided directly on his cheek. He could feel Kyouta's bones as his fist continued to push him away, further and further. His knuckles started to emanate pain. He had pounded the poor shinobi with all his strength, sending him flying towards a nearby tree. 

"You brought this upon you, Kyouta. You trash. Time for us to fight."

​


----------



## Olivia (Dec 13, 2012)

*~Kat Munakata~*

I stretched across the long field of grass which lay directly underneath myself, twisting and yawning as I did so. My eyes opened up to see a stream of bright light encompass my view, but the sight I beheld was simply beautiful. It must of been because I was too tired, or because it was so late out, however the scenery was absolutely amazing. the grass surrounding me was about a foot tall, but the way it flowed with the wind, ever so gently, gave it an almost angelic movement. In the distance I could hear water, pouring down loudly like an applause after a dance performance.

The sound captivated me, drawing me closer like a puppet on a set of strings. I approached the small waterfall, watching as streams of water crashed down into the little pond directly below. The falling liquid glistened in the sunlight, looking as majestic as the rest of the scenery. I abused this chance and cupped my hands under the ever falling water as I hadn't had something to drink within the last twelve hours.

As the water collapsed in my hands I forced my hands to my mouth, drinking the water as quickly as possible. As I had originally predicted, this water was crystal clear. With a sigh of relief I decided not to continue using the gift of nature so sparingly. I turned away with a large smile on my face, wondering where or what I would find next.

Unfortunately, what I'd find wouldn't be pleasant. Walking, as my right foot planted its' heel, the ground completely collapsed below me. I started to fall however I had a way to deal with this rather quickly. A shock was sent through my body and I looked towards the closest wall in the pit in which I was falling. My body flung itself towards the left, landing feet first on the wall. This sensation was normal, however the sudden surprise attack wasn't. I looked down to the bottom of the pit and noticed more than a dozen Earth Spikes were littered across the ground. As I peered back up towards the sky my gaze met theirs.

"Well it seems that a sneak attack wouldn't work. I suppose it'd be much harder to get someone with a 40,000,000 ryo bounty on their head."

Hearing this guys' reasoning pissed me off. So he's out to kill for money. Any other reason? Is there a moral story where he has no money to spare for his family so he has to resort to killing? But no, to me he looked like your average thug, trying to earn a quick buck. I looked towards the sky and almost instantly I started to fall. I was accelerating quickly, however once my body flew up and out of the pit I looked in the mans direction. About one-hundred meters behind him was a wall, likely made of rock, but that didn't matter. I looked towards it and started to accelerate in that direction, crashing into the man in the same instant. I grabbed him by the collar as he spout:

"You're quicker than I expected, but what can you do beside manipu-"

Before he knew it he crashed into the rock wall behind him, with me standing on top of his body as if he were the floor. He cringed in pain for a moment, but quickly regained his composure. I saw his lips starting to move, and not wanting to hear another word I punched the wall behind him. A crater formed, and I could feel a tremor shake through his body. Setting my gravity back to normal, and at the same moment, dragging him back towards the ground, I commanded:

"Now normally I'm usually very nice and out-going, but since you've tried to kill me I'm going to have to play different with you. Let's see if you can survive your own pitfall trap."

I took the man by the front and back of his jacket, and chucked him back into the pit which he made for me. The method in which I defeated him, I will admit, is in bad taste, however if he can't find a way to avoid or survive his own jutsu, then he shouldn't be using it in the first place. I sighed, deciding this scenery had now been contaminated by humans and violence, losing the spark it originally had. I jumped away, hoping to find entertainment elsewhere.
​


----------



## Sumon (Dec 13, 2012)

_Fūjin
Land of Fire
Liquid Time_

“A strategy?” Fūjin couldn’t help but laugh at the girl. “It ain’t some sort of super hard S-rank mission. Just grab the eggs and run as fast as you can. How’s that of a strategy for you?” A tiny bit of humiliation could be heard in the boy’s tone as he tried to please himself by doubting the girl’s competence. He felt insulted. In his book, he was the one calling the shots, not Moro. But out of nowhere, Moro starts doubting his ability to lead both of them to success and throws orders at him. 

_You ain’t the boss around here, I am! Nobody cares for your opinion! You are way below my league and should go back to the academy!_ Being extremely emotional, especially near clan kids, Fūjin’s ego was hurt. Of course, the girl meant no harm. But the boy was just too self-centered to notice that. Every suggestion was viewed as an accusation of his lack of intelligence. His opinion of Moro had changed dramatically. _Typical Uchiha…_ Besides, killing an innocent animal? What kind of ninja does that? Only one type: arrogant Uchihas who must please themselves by killing nice little creatures because they sure as hell can’t beat Fūjin. 

But Fūjin didn’t have the courage to say it out loud, obviously. He kept it all to himself and became much colder around Moro instead. Giving her cold look from time to time, he started acting unreachable and distant. Walking with his head held high and showing off as if he didn’t give a shit about anything when, in fact, he did care almost about everything. He became the type of person he hated the most: unfriendly, too cool to care, arrogant. Hadn’t Moro been a girl, he could have even thrown a challenge at her to show his superiority. 

Soon, the duo entered the valley of fear. A road sign was showcasing their arrival. “Do not enter/Valley of Fear,” it said. But Fūjin ignored it and kept walking. Just taking a short look at the sign, he didn’t even stop for a second to check the sign more closely or inspect the new area even though it looked quite dangerous. All he cared about was showing no weaknesses of his in front of Moro. Giving her silent treatment by not saying a word for a while, he wanted to portray himself as an emotionless bad boy, a complete turnaround from before. But in reality, he looked more like an idiot than anything else. 

“There.” After having stopped, the boy said while pointing his finger at the top of a very high hill with tens of vultures flying around it. Getting on top of it was already a challenge. “On top should be a nest full of eggs. Go and steal some if you dare.” With a stupid smirk and cold tone, Fūjin dared the girl and sat on the grounds with his arms crossed, while he himself didn’t plan to move a single finger anymore for the sake of the mission. He was pissed from before and was acting irresponsibly. He was putting Moro's life in danger because of his ego and a simple tactic suggestion! What was wrong with him?


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 13, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT

"What an ass, you are? You don't know everything in the world, bishi."*

Moro slammed her lower leg into Fūjin's back, as hard as she could. She was pissed at him as she whistle to send her wolves off to hunt as she walked off. She was going to get to the top of the tallest hill, she did not have anything fear. She lost that a long time ago, she did not even fear death nor being alone. She ran up the hill, as her wolves ran behind her with dead animals in their mouths. Moro stop and collected the dead animal carcasses. As Moro continue to run up the hill to the vultures, she smelled like a dead carcass herself. She slink like a cat with quick reflexes to continue her way up the hill.

Moro lay down her trap as the vultures smell the food that the wolves killed for her. Some took the bait as she jump on one for the smell of the vulture's on her, she was not in the mood to be pecked at. Many vultures landed around her as they smelled Moro, Moro was not afraid, she reach out a hand and stroke one of the vulture, it was calm it did not act out as he was curious about her. Her wolves can steal the eggs as she bonded with the vultures. They were being stealthy to hide themselves along the hill, the vultures nudge Moro to the top of the hill. They were codling her neck and Moro laughed silently to not scare away the vultures. She wish she could share this with Fūjin as he was sturbirn as a mule.

Moro was sitting on top of the hill in the nest, surrounded by vulture's eggs and she reach out to feel the smoothness of one of the egg. It felt warmness from being sat on. She felt the feeling of holding something great and that was new life inside. Her eyes had a ewe look as she never felt like this before. She felt light headed as she felt those invisible chains fell away from her body and felt free up here. She had to sorry to Fūjin, why would he protect her when he had that arrogant felling to him that was so smug. It did not matter about that now, it was time to steal some eggs. She whistle sharply as the signal for the wolves to attack. As the birds and wolves fought. Moro slide four eggs into her ruck sack, she slide down from the peak of the hill.

Moro was thinking Fūjin maybe was afraid of birds, who knows. She whistle again as she and her wolves hide in the shadows of hill. She felt something against her skin and it was butterflies. Moro scrap her hand against a wild rose vine, she did not mind at all. It was only a scrape, in the sky the vultures were circling the gill top in a crazy fashion as they were in a frenzy of rag and in fight mood as they look around for the girl and wolves. That could mean scaring the hell in Fūjin, to her se doubt he would just come running to see what the hell was going on.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 14, 2012)

*Akira Kengo*

*Lt - Bring him back*

Yo!! Yeah it?s me again peeps, now your favorite man right here is gonna start one of his fabolous training sessions! I know, I know, why should the best ninja of the world train if he can beat anyone, anytime and anywhere? Of course my dear fans, it?s cause one must be always evolving I?m gonna improve mah awesome skills in Taijutsu and Genjutsu, oh! and ninjutsu too!! A Good ninja shall be balanced ya know? Well anyway.

"Let?s start that trai..."then i got interrupyed by a bird, it was one of those pretty common messenger birds often used ta deliver non top-secret info, and if that guy is roaming ?round here means...There is a mission for me!! Damn riiight!! just hope it?s not to take care of Yoshida?s lil sista again, that kid is a monster ya know? last time I gotta babysit her, she vomited her breakfast, meal and dinner on mah T-shirt. And lemme tell ya, It wasn?t a pretty thing pal. 

As tha birdy comes down, I sighed, seriously i yhaven?t had time to do mah training properly with all tha stuff I gotta do. Well whateva, let?s see what it is this time.



> *D-Rank*
> 
> *Client:* The oldman behind your home
> 
> ...



"Wow"no, seriously wow. This old man is offerin?more than 5000 Ryo  just for finding and take back that lil bear for him, this gotta be easy.
--------------------------
*An hour later*

Good, the weather is great, mah awesomeness is ready and those 6100 Ryo will be mine in no time, I just need to enter this forest and find Go-Go. "LET?S GO!!!"

Then I entered the forest.​


----------



## Chronos (Dec 15, 2012)

_Sora & Tsubasa, Rei_
Knowledge and Belief​
*~**~ *

Tsubasa-san, understand that the world will never change her ways. It's meant to kill us all.

-----

Sora-kun, please understand that if you keep thinking like that, the world will never move forward.

-----

I only know what I believe.

-----

I don't know everything, I only know what I believe. 

*~**~ *

Sora's glare was placed on Kyouta. He took a single step towards him and Kyouta couldn't help but wince at the sight of a very pissed off Sora. Clenching his teeth, Kyouta stood from the ground and rushed towards young Sora. Sora released a slight smirk, and proceeded to bend his knees and extend his right leg after preforming a clean 360 spin, Kyouta being withing his range, his feet go swept off the earth it stood upon. He had just executed, reppu a technique he learned while he was within the academy. Kyouta was airborne, Sora reacted, his hand extended and gripped the edge of his foot and pulled Kyouta closer towards him. Sora lifted his fist and plunged it down towards Kyouta's stomach that had been in range, slamming the young boy towards the earth beneath him, a small crack was created on the floor. 

Sora didn't plan to give the youth any type of mercy. He gripped his neck and proceeded to drag his body through the ground, utilizing the tip of his speed Kyouta's body started to bleed thanks to the rocks and dirt that scrapped his flesh underneath him, adding the fact that Sora was chocking him, Kyouta was suffering to beyond imagination. Sora neared a tree and as he did he threw poor Kyouta towards set tree, Kyouta's back smashed on its wooden surface, Sora pulled his sword, pulling his hand behind his head, he attempted to stab the blade on young Kyouta's heart.

"It ends!" 

However...

"That's enough, Sora-kun!" 

Sora stopped, sudden shock coursed through his system as his head turned and saw the girl who was being molested behind him with eyes filled with anger and seriousness. 

"I'm quite thankful that you helped me... But you shouldn't kill the boy!"

"What are you saying...? If I don't do this he'll just try and do it again later. It's better to end it here." 

Sora pulled his blade once again, and neared the boy. With a trust, he attempted once again to cleave Kyouta, however small tender hands pulled on his arm. 

"I said no!"

"Get off me!"

"Sora-kun, please!"

The young female gave a serious glare towards Sora. Sora couldn't completely articulate his emotions. All he could do at the end was flick his tongue and seathe his blade. Giving a final look at the young Kyouta left him to his fate and walked away.

"W-wait! Where are you going!? Kyouta's hurt."

"I don't see how's that's my problem." 

"Sora-kun!"

"What!? Trash like him isn't even worthy of mercy! Why are you trying to save the very thing that wanted to rape you anyway?"

"I... I can't leave him here like this, please at least help him!" 

Sora placed his hand on his fore head before his released a slight sigh. Some people were just too... innocent. He walked towards Kyouta and grabbed him, placing him on his shoulder. 

"...You're coming too." 

The three headed towards the village hospital, to bring the youth for treatment. 

​


----------



## Sumon (Dec 15, 2012)

_Fūjin
Land of Fire
Liquid Time_

With the speed of light, certain signals traveled from Fūjin’s spine to his brains in no time. It was pain the boy was feeling. Leaning forward a little bit from the impact of Moro’s kick, Fūjin buried his head into his arms. With both his teeth and fists clenched, he was trying to get through the pain while not losing control. It wasn’t the strongest kick, but the fact that the boy had received it to his back completely off guard made it a lot worse. 

“Hey, girl, are you trying to pick a fight with me?” Fūjin said with satisfaction as he looked up at Moro. But the girl was nowhere near him anymore. She already headed towards a tall mountain get some eggs. While he was planning a response, Moro just walked off from him. And that frustrated the boy even more. No one shall disregard Fūjin, no one!

Fūjin punched the ground with right hand pretty hard. “Damn!” He felt disrespected once again. Not only did the boy get assaulted by the worthless partner of his, but he also got completely ignored afterwards. Fūjin was left in fool’s place like usual. _Am I too weak for her? Does she think I am not worth her time?_ Various negative thoughts were flying in the boy’s mind. It was the ninja academy all over again. No matter how hard he used to try back in the old days, he would end up being overshadowed by clan kids anyway. This time though, he totally deserved that treatment. He had been acting like a prick.

But he didn’t realize that, he couldn’t. He thought he was always right regardless of his actions. So he stood up and was ready to get involved into this mission physically too. Fūjin saw the girl going for the tallest mountain. So he had to go for the one which had the most vultures flying around it. That was the only way to go if he didn’t want to look inferior to his partner. Wasting no time, he dashed to a mountain that was next to Moro’s one. 

With one melee kunai in each his of his hand, he was climbing up pretty quickly while checking on Moro with one eye. Seeing how she went on with her plan and killed a few vultures had enraged the boy even more. He though the only way to teach her how horrible killing innocent animals was by killing a few of them himself even though he was against spilling the blood. But anger had made Fūjin blind. 

As soon as he reached the top, he jumped high into the sky towards a vulture and slashed its wing with a kunai. A little blood got on his face. But he wasn’t done, not yet. “One down, ninety nine to go.” The boy didn’t care about the mission no more. All he wanted to do was show his combat skills to Moro. He was willing to go as far as killing one hundred animals with no remorse. 

Fūjin inhaled deeply. *“Fūton: Kawa!”* The boy blew air from his mouth and changed the direction while in mid air. “Die!” He shouted as he slashed another vulture’s wings. The technique that Fūjin used allowed him to maneuver in the air freely and kill numerous birds without landing on the ground. It seemed like two kunais and that Ninjutsu was a perfect combination for driving the vultures into extinct. 

*“Fūton: Kawa! Fūton: Kawa! Fūton: Kawa!”* He used the wind technique a few more times and a dozen vultures were dead or badly hurt on the ground. He didn’t want to stop, at least not until every single vulture on his mountain was dead. But he had to land on the ground eventually. The boy could feel the effects of fatigue already. It’s not like he was a master of elemental Ninjutsu. No matter how little chakra the technique required, using Wind techniques was extremely hard for the Genin.

His feet were a few inches away from the side of the mountain. Fūjin planned to lean against the mountain as soon he touched the surface. But it all was meaningless because he misplaced his foot when landing and lost the balance. The boy fell and began rolling from the mountain downwards at high speed while bumping into rocks on his way down. He could feel pain in almost every part of his body. And although the mountain wasn’t very big, Fūjin thought he was rolling down for hours. 

Ultimately, he reached the ground and stopped moving. Lying on his back, he had no conscious. His pants were full of holes while his bandages that had his upper body completely covered were all gone. There were bruises all over his body and blood everywhere, though half of it was from vultures. He outdid himself once again…


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 15, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro walked to the mountain where Fūjin, fell down from. She was not leaving just yet, she walked up to the hurt vultures and pulled out her medical supplies. She healed the  vultures that was injured the best way she could so they could heal and still survive up here with out dieing. She used up most up her medical supplies, the  vultures were being grateful as they trust her at the moment. She left with out no sound to her foot steps as she left the mountain side as she made it to the bottom of the mountain. Moro picked up the unconscious Fūjin, she know he did not want to be carried by the wolves. She know where she wanted to go and she traveled there with her wolves and the still unconscious Fūjin.

Moro lay Fūjin on the soft warm moss next to a pool pf water as Moro heard the running water of a water fall. Her wolves were going through Fūjin back pack to see what medical supplies he had on him right now. Moro dipped her lacy handkerchief into the cool water and rung it out as she put it on Fujin's forehead. Moro took of his shirt as she pulled out some gauze and did it into some rubbing alcohol onto the cuts and bruises on Fujin. Then she bandage him up, in her book she was not going to take off his pants. She did roll up his pants leg to feel what damage he caused himself. She patch up his legs the same ways she did to his chest and arms.

She took off her clothes and jump into the water that the waterfall was spilling into the pool. She had a chance to wash off that smell and also find some fish to eat for herself or for the wolves. She only found crawfish at the bottom of the pool. She left them be as she was not really interest in them. She came up to get some air breaking the surface of the pool. She quickly got dress, putting on a dark blue blouse and black jeans. Moro started a fire as she cook some ramen for both of them, her wolves went off to hunt as they noticed it was already night fall. Moro was not going to sleep in till Fūjin woke up, to her it was going to be a long night.

Moro entwine her fingers with his as her other hand traced the features of Fūjin's face to find out what he look like as a mental picture pop into her mind. She took her handkerchief off Fūjin's forehead and re dipped into the water and cleaned up his face some. She lifted his head as it was position in her lap. She ate some ramen to give her some strength, if Fūjin woke up and could not sit up. She had to nurse him back and that was not a problem for her. She soon fell asleep as she listen to the sounds of night fall. For some reason she was relax, maybe it was Fūjin.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 17, 2012)

*Sora LT​*
Morning finally broke and young Sora roamed the woods of Konoha. Standing before the large fence with the warning sign that in it, painted of red and sluggish writing it said to 'Keep Out'. Before the fences of the forest of death stood these young dark haired boy. His eyes focused on the distance, the strange sounds of beast and large insects could be overheard from his location. Truly all who walked through these gates was to meet the worst within that forest. And that was to be the test given to the genin of the village to advance to chunnin? Truly something like this is what the young Sora was waiting for. However, he was weak and he knew it. He could barely topple any of the stronger ninja of the village. Sure they admired his skill, however knew his weak points. His faults and they would not hesitate to use it against him. 

Paranoia started to built within him, his thoughts were causing him to become much more worried of the people of the village. Of course, he wasn't originally from the Land of Fire, it was thanks to the Kage that he is able to live among these folks. He never knew the reason for Sora's escape, but he did harbor responsibility for him, he even talked with his village chief. His parents never knew, to them Sora is dead. Killed by some muggers.

Sora released a sigh, as if to let go all his stress. It's been two days and he hasn't gotten an inch of sleep, bags were starting to form themselves under his eyes, his body was getting weaker and he couldn't react normally like before. His head hurt and even though he felt tired at this particular moments, even if he closed his eyes he couldn't fall asleep, it was torture. 

He was stuck self-torturing, his meds were failing him, and his internal clock was in smithereens. He didn't know why though, all that was in his mind was the usual. The secular things of his life, though... he was thinking also about someone in particular. He didn't know what to do so he went outside this morning just to take some fresh air. 

And here he stood looking at a sign, and staring blankly at The Forest of Death.  ​


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 17, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro woke up as Fūjin was gone, she was pissed at this as she jumped to her feet. Swiftly took out her sword and slash the nearest tree. The wolves woke up to a loud bang as birds went every where in the sky. The white wolf had her bag in his mouth as he did not want Fūjin to take off with the eggs. Moro took the bag from the white wolf as she was thinking that no man wanted her at all. The first guy Sosuke was not even around and Fūjin just ran off in the middle of the night. She continue to think what was the hell was wrong with her. It took her and her wolves half a day to get back to Konohagakure. She stop at the client's house and dropped off the eggs. She did not stick around to taste the  omelet.

Moro walked through the gates of the Uchiha compound, she walked to the open crypt as she jump down to the bottom and she walked through a door with the Uchiha symbol on it. As Moro open the squeaking door a iron smell it her. She know it was blood, she rushed over to the secret panel in the crypt and she felt for the jar of which the Sharingan was in. Tue iar was gone, the wolves were sniffing the floor of the crypt to pick up the smell who was here in the first place. Moro was not going on a wild goose chase, some one wanted her dead but who.

Moro put her trust in the white wolf, she had the feeling he would lead her to the main source. She whistle to send the other wolves to follow the other smells in the crypt. Moro and the wolves jumped out of the crypt as she followed the white wolf as she did not know it was white. The white wolf recognize the smell and was surprise that he was in the crypt during the battle in the crypt. He ran to the Inuzuka clan. As Moro and the wolf enter the clan of the Inuzuka. Some powerful memories came back to Moro as she remember as she remember the good times of her childhood. The wolf tug on Moro's pants leg to lead her where they needed to go to draw her out of her memories.

Romulus and his wolves smelled out Moro and her wolf and he sighed. He was not up for another fight. He was still injured from getting the sharingan away from Akina. She was a sexy bishi but she did not need back up from other Uchihas. He growled at his wolves to go attack Moro. They left their master's house, they jump Moro as her wolf clash with them. The wolves did not attack as they were happy to see their old friends again. Moro burst into Romulus house as he hit her with a earth projectile as Moro fire back with a fire projectile. Romulus was faster than Moro and punch her in the stomach. He had some explation to do when Moro woke up as he picked her up and layed her on his bed, the wolves lay down with her on the bed.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 17, 2012)

*~Kat Munakata~*
-LT-

 
As I was wandering through the forest I noticed a village, bustling with noise. This village gave me a reminisent, but also a remorseful feeling. Of course if it was this far out then all it could be is the Village Hidden in the Leaves. This village took me in when I was little, and trained me up till I was a chunin. However when I started to show some rebellious thoughts they decided to throw me out, at the age of thirteen. I was and currently am, an ally to the village, so I can enter whenever I want.  

Deciding I need a little break from the nature life I left to go enter the large and loud village to find some entertainment, to occupy my time at least. I had been bored traveling for now, so maybe staying in a village would be fun for a bit. But to rent a place to stay I'll have to do some hired shinobi work. Well I'll have to choose between the lesser of two evils later I suppose.  

I dragged my feet across the village, deciding what I should do. I entered a bar, knowing completely I was one year of age too young to drink. All I wanted was some fun, but as soon as I entered I was screened. I lied about my age but with no form of identification they kicked me out.

Knowing I was probably going to stay in the village for a while I went to the nearest hotel. The name was nothing special, it was just called 'Motel Inn'. However despite the lackluster name, the place looked rather well furnished, and clean as well. I decided to rent a room, and the first weeks rent was just about as much Ryo as I had on me. Unfortunately if I wanted to stay longer then I'd need to work.

I got to my room and quickly felt exhausted. I jumped onto my bed and closed my eyes. I didn't realize just how tired I had been. That coupled with the fact I had a real bed for once in long time was refreshing. After resting my eyes for about an hour I decided I had rested enough, and it was time to get active again. Not wanting to actually aid the village quite yet I left off to where the second stage for the Chunin Exams in which I participated was: located, the Forest of Death.

In the distance, near the gate, I happened to spy a kid. Well not really a kid, he looked around fourteen or fifteen, so around five years younger than myself. I wondered why he was standing out here though, was he preparing to face in the Chunin Exams? Had he participated? Did he know anyone that has participated (or died) in that exam? He was full of mystery, but then again, so are all strangers, but this one seemed different to me. I approached him with stealthiness and swiftness, asking as I appeared:

"Is it normal for someone like you to be so far out from the village? Aren't shinobi supposed to always be in the village, waiting for their next mission or orders from their respective kages to go into battle?"​


----------



## Chronos (Dec 18, 2012)

*Sora LT*

The clouds drifted ever so gently upon the sky, the breeze was cold and it seemed like time was slower than usual. Probably due to the insomnia he was suffering, things didn't seem too normal. The village was pretty far away from his location, but he couldn't bring up the strength to do anything about it. He was too tired. He wanted to rest, but he couldn't. Maybe it was fated for him to stay awake for the rest of his life? No. Of course not. That would be stupid, realizing his mind was slipping into stupid thoughts, he decided to return to the village, even though deep within he wasn't too excited to return. The sound of rustling leaves and animals crossing through the bushes started to emanated, even much louder than before. Ignoring set noise he began to move his feet, before a strange figure began to speak. The pitch of the voice was high, female like. It asked a rather personal question directly involving Sora, her tone wasn't hostile. He didn't sense any, if not at all hostility from this person, however her voice wasn't soft, nor caring for that matter. It reflected curiosity as if truly wanting to know the nature of which he was here. 

He turned his gaze towards where the voice emanated from, she was much closer than what he imagined. If she wanted to kill him, he would've died without as much as knowing how he was killed. Set thought caused young Sora to question his own ability. Maybe it was the lack of sleep, but he didn't even hear her come close. Maybe she has an technique like that? One that shrouds sound? Her appearance seemed young, however about 4 to 5 years older than him, but still rather young. He couldn't make out how strong she was either. To be rather honest he didn't see her to be too strong, but to sneak up at him, and for him to not even catch a single whiff of her? She must be skilled at what she does. Probably much stronger than what he believed. Only Chuunin and Jonin were able to perfectly execute a high degree of stealth. Showed how much Sora had to reach set level of strength and cunning. However, like he thought, if she wanted to kill him, she would've done it already. 

He turned and kept quiet for a second, analyzing her. She was blonde, her eyes were a pure crimson. She was about average size, she was slender. She seemed nimble, even if she just stood there, awaiting for an answer, no way would Sora just talk to someone who he never knew. But under this circumstances...

"I don't really feel like going to the village right now." 

He responded honestly. Ignoring all the other statements that he made before saying set words. He answered honestly and looked at her directly in the eye. His mien was like always, dull. Expressionless, even so now that he couldn't really control his sleep. Searching his memories he tried to remember her face, and scanning her once more, she didn't wear a headband of the village. Perhaps she was a traveler? If so, what business did she have asking him such a question?

"Who are you? I haven't seen you here before. Or ever for that matter." ​


----------



## Sumon (Dec 18, 2012)

*Chikamatsu
Ninja Academy, Sunagakure.*

?Now since you are unable to continue the fight, run from here as fast as you can and hope to not get into my eyes again! Because the next time I see you, I?ll kill you!? Chikamatsu said with an intense look on his face, causing three children with minor injuries to get out of his sight. Running with fear in their eyes, the children couldn?t make themselves take a look back and kept running through the corridors of ninja academy looking for a superior teacher. They wanted to tell what had just happened between them and green-eyed boy by the name of Chikamatsu?

A little while ago:

Noon, three children followed Chikamatsu into a spacious room with ceiling so high that no one could possibly reach it and floor as well as walls made of sand. One could think that it was easy to literally destroy such place, but that individual would be dead wrong. That place, just like all the buildings in the Hidden Sand village, were all made of special sand imbued with chakra, making it extremely durable. In fact it was so durable, that punching with all your force could make your bones crack.

But the boys didn?t come there to look at simple architecture. ?Hey, Chikacheater!? one kid shouted at Chikamatsu, distorting his name on purpose. What was the point of that? To show displeasure of that particular person while making an indirect accusation of cheating, probably. 

Chikamatsu stopped in no time as soon as he heard familiar voice. Turning around, he said: ?You again? Don?t you have anything better to do like training instead of bothering me?? It wasn?t the first time Chikamatsu was disturbed by three children. One went by Blonde, other by Orange and third by Pink. Together they made Three Amigos: stupid name for stupid group consisting of stupid people, if you asked Chikamatsu?s opinion. Three Amigos would walk together everywhere, talk together, eat together and fight together. Inseparable? And because of their stupidity, they graduated the academy dead last while Chikamatsu was the best. That?s why Three Amigos held a grudge for Chikamatsu and would often try to pick a fight with him. 

?You?re a cheater and you graduated your way with cheating!? The Blond started. ?Sad story of your past turned everyone to tears but us!? The Orange endorsed. ?So we are here to fight you and expose you!? The Pink finished. 

Chikamatsu raised his left hand and after looking at it for a moment, he said full of confidence: ?Very well. I?ll fight you three with only one hand to make it a tiny bit competitive.? A mocking smile appeared on his face. Normally, like many times before, he would just ignore Three Amigos and walk off after tricking them. The boy?s opinion of them was nothing more than garbage, not worth of academy graduation at all. But his patience had run out and all those annoying challenges had to stop once and for all. So he had to do something. Besides, controlling his weapon with left hand only could end up being valuable training for the boy. Chikamatsu always did it with both hands, but knew he would have to minimize the hand movements to get better at it sooner or later.

?Don?t mock us!? Three Amigos said simultaneously and threw a few kunais at Chikamatsu. _Hmm, interesting, using weapons from the very start._ Thumb on Chikamatu?s left hand twitched and bandages behind the boy were sent flying while a dark figure in sandy brown long cloak appeared in front of the boy deflecting the kunais. The dark figure was none other than Chikamatu?s personal weapon ? puppet Dark. Standing behind Dark with only left side of himself being visible to Three Amigos, Chikamatsu observed the opponents closely with his left eye. He could clearly see them being in shock state. _Now is my chance!_ The boy was ready to attack.

Seeing Three Amigos not making a single move and just starring at the puppet, Chikamatsu realized it was a golden opportunity to eliminate all of them at once. With the left eye of his, the boy ran through his opponents. *?Kanashibari no Jutsu!?* He said and put Three Amigos into temporary paralysis.

?What is going on? Why can?t I move?? Three Amigos started panicking as soon as they smelt the danger. Physically restrained, Three Amigos felt as if they were tied in invisible steel rope. ?Weak, aren?t you?? Chikamatsu laughed. ?You?re under Temporary Paralysis Technique. You won?t be able to move until I kill you!? The boy shouted, putting more fear into his opponents. 

Moving left hand?s fingers gently, Chikamatsu sent his puppet flying towards his opponents. Crying for help unsuccessfully, sorrows could be seen on their young, scared faces. The puppet closed the distance pretty quickly and headbutted Blonde. Made out of hardwood, it didn?t even scratch while Blonde started rolling backwards. He would leave the fight with a slight concussion. 

With a couple of more hand movements, Dark turned at Orange and kicked him to the chin, causing three teeth with a little bit of blood fly out of his mouth while Orange did a back flip before falling face first on the now bloody sand.

When it came to Pink, the effect of Temporary Paralysis Technique had already worn off. Pink, having a secret trick up his sleeve too, quickly formed a tiger hand seal and was ready to use Ninjutsu. But his lack of speed made him pay as Chikamatsu with a few more finger movements made Dark catch Pink by his hand and break his fingers, making him scream in pain and leaving unable to form any hand seals for quite some time afterwards. 

After successful barrage of attacks, Chikamatsu stretched his neck and made his puppet come back by his side. Three Amigos, having their ass kicked pretty bad, stood up crying and ran away after hearing the boy talk. In the corridor they found a teacher to whom they said everything. Of course, they didn?t call themselves the aggressors and put all the blame on Chikamatsu. But when the victims together with sensei showed up in the spacious room again, the boy was already gone.


----------



## Axelthewanted (Dec 19, 2012)

Asuna Uchiha
The First Page

I was inside the Ninja Academy of Konoha, upon the exit doors toward the village. The walls were colored grayish peach made out of wood that has been well kept and preserved by the teachers and staffs of the academy. It looked like if the place was brand-new, spotless. This academy has inspired and formed the first step for many great ninjas throughout the years.

All the students of my class were gathered in this hallway. Some taller than others, some older than others and some younger than others. All anxious for the doors to be opened. The teachers were giving out the head bands, with the symbol of Konohagakure marked into them, to each of the very excited students. Each one with a different colored wool of the headband; blue, red, green, gray, black, white, pink and so on. As time passed, getting closer and closer to the epilogue of this class year, the ending of the beginning and the start of a new chapter for all of us, I grew more and more inpatient and anxious. My home room teacher, otherwise known as sensei, finally reached my location with a big smile that help only and proud feelings, upon her mien. She had a pretty face, with brown eyes like fresh metal caramel, brown delicate hair that swayed side to side as she walked, two blue ribbons that handle her hair up, looking like a bunny. This is my teacher. Minoka sensei. I smile back at her, so very eager that almost made go crazy. She was holding a gray colored head band upon her hands; she stood in front of me and stretched her arms towards me. 



?Congratulations Asuna. You?ve been a great student with a lot of determination and pride on your work. It?s been a pleasure to have had you as my student and I wish the best of luck on your upcoming adventures as a ninja.?

She spoke with a gentle yet proud tone, keeping her always tender smile on her face. Those words held great feelings that touched my heart. I will not disappoint her. I raised my hand towards hers and took the headband off her hand.  I then raised the headband onto my forehead, feeling the cold silver colored metal with my finger, and tied it on my forehead tightly so it wouldn?t fall off. I noticed Minoka starting to walk away. I raised my head, leading my sights to her direction and spoke my last gentle words to her, sense I will not be able to see her very often. 

?Hey, Minoka sensei.?

She looked back at the sound of my voice; I guess she was curious on what I needed to say. 

?I?ll always be your student. Hehe.?

She smiled at me giving a little giggle and continued walking towards the other students to hand their head bands. I was glad to have her as my sensei in this graduating year. Shortly after I started to hear footsteps coming from my left and I felt as if someone had punched my arm playfully, my guess was that someone very familiar wants my attention. I turned my sights towards he culprit, not getting surprise after noticing his spiky tamed blonde hair , eyes brown as bronze and a smile representing the word ?carefree? itself wearing his black and glowing green head phones and the village?s head band across his forehead. This person has been my closest friend for many years and a great rival as well. This person?s name was Nadare Moi. 



?Asuna, my bro, we finally made it. We?re ninja in training. Genin. But we both know who the better ninja is.?

He spoke with such friendly manner. He slide his arm across my shoulder grabbed me as in a gesture of inspiration or fun like ways of him. After he spoke of who the strongest of the both of us, I was positive it was me. 

?Well obviously it me.?

?Oh you wish you were stronger.?

?I don?t wish. I know I?m stronger my young padawan.?

?Stop using Star Wars references on me you loser.?

?I?ll show you a loser.?

He made a headlock to me and place his fist onto the top of my and started making a nuggie. We both started laughing and such until finally Minoka came back.

?Boys, the doors are going to be opened real soon. So stop fooling around and look your best. Especially you Nadare.?

Nadare quickly let go of me and started scratching the back of his head, chuckling at Minoka. He trying to look all innocent and mature knowing very well that he is quite the opposite of that. Yet, his very good person to hang around with. He always seem to lighten the mood of anyone. 

?Really, Minoka sensei. I would never do such immature actions as ninja.?

That almost made me chuckle. The day was going perfectly. Then a light started emanating from the direction of the doors. The doors finally opened and all the graduates starring purring out of the hallway. Some running home and others were jumping up through close and small building. It was time for my journey to begin. Even Minoka had dashed away, Nadare  and I parted ways to get to our homes. Nadare climbed up the the academy and shortly disappeared out of my sights. I decided to walks home instead and enjoy the moment, take it all in. I am no longer that little kid that ran around at park with a kunai in his hand. No. Im the boy who turned to a full fledged ninja, a genin. I hope my parent would be proud of me. I walked along the dusty path of the academy and out to the village. 
​


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 19, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro woke up from a dream as she was dreaming that her mother killed all the wolves. She reached out and did not feel any of the wolves that was surrounding her before. She was thinking why is she not dead, Romulus walked out of his lab making sure the Sharingan was secure and safe. He noticed that Moro was awake and went to the kitchen to get her something to drink. Moro still felt sore from being punched in the stomach as she felt a hand on her shoulder, she turned around as she felt something cold against her cheek.

"I can't blame you for hating me, your mother was trying to kill you through the  Sharingan."

"I am not the daughter she wanted me to be and she wanted the Sharingan for herself to turn it into Mangekyō Sharingan." 

"I need more evince to figure out the link, you have to trust me, it be better to round up the wolves for me in the Uchiha area for me." 

Moro gulp down the drink she was giving to settle her stomach and give her some energy back. She got out of bed, as she walked to the Uchiha clan. She whistle to get the wolves attention. None of them came and she was getting worry as she heard a clink of ice in a glass. The smell it her nose, Moro recognized the smell. Moro had a feeling another beat down was about to happen. She was wonder how long this day is going to get nd she remember her mother perfectly as she did not change one bit. Moro was thinking crap, she did some thing to the wolves, she would never forgive her mother for hurting the wolves like that.



"Where the hell are my friends, bishi?"

"I told you, I don't want thoses flea bags in my house, I may already killed them by now."

"Tell me about those dirt bags you brought in."

Akina got up with a whip, she was going to beat the crap out of daughter but Moro was not going to stand for it. Moro made a few handseals as she made a few hand seals and made a few fire balls at Akina. Akina used her whip to dodge the fireballs. Moro was only buying some time for the wolves to escape from their trapped place. As Moro and Akina was fighting in the street of the Uchiha clan the wolves were hitting the wood planks and got out. THe pack of wolves ran by a new genin by the name of Asuna. The white wolf smelled him and he know Asuna was a Uchiha.

The big grey wolf growled at the white wolf to come on, Moro howled as she used clone jutsu to get away from her mom Akina. To Moro that was a run away move but when she get stronger she be back to re match her mom at another fight. She howled again to resembled the wolves in a nother location, she was sitting on the roof of another building that belong to another Uchiha. Akina sighed as she was thinking what a exciting day and she be waiting till the day for another fight between her daughter. She simply walk back into the houae and poured herself another drink to calm her nerves and the pain from the burns.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 19, 2012)

*~Kat Munakata~*

 -LT-

The charcoal-haired boy looked up at me with suspision, initially answering why he was away from the village, but quickly rebutted with a question. I didn't really like it when people asked me questions out of the blue, but I suppose it would be fair since I did the exact same to this boy. Reluctantly, I decided to answer what he had asked. 

"Oh me? I'm just an ally to this village, no one too special. I don't really live in the village, in fact, I just travel around a lot."

Taking a closer look at this boy I had noticed that there were bags forming under his eyes, obviously from lack of sleep. I instantly wondered why that was the case, but I hadn't even met the man for a total of five minutes, it wasn't my place to ask. Since I had taken the time to bother him, it would at least be polite to ask for his name.

 "Well I'd better introduce myself, my name is Kat: Kat Munakata. Do you mind telling me what your name is? Are you actually a Shinobi?"

The reason for keeping a conversation up? I wouldn't know. Maybe it's because he reminded me of myself when I was his age. His gaze earlier, it looked like he was lost: Not literally but figuratively. I was born without parents, without a place to call home, and this boy reminded me of that. Perhaps it was just my imagination running, but I couldn't abandon him now that I've already infiltrated his life. I gave him a warm smile as I offered:  

"Is there anything you want me to do? I remember when I was your age I always had something that was troubling me on my mind. Maybe I can help you."

This boy was hard to read from the outside, but assuming that he hasn't been sleeping then something must be on his mind. He probably does need help of some kind, but if he'd accept my offer is another question entirely.​


----------



## Chronos (Dec 19, 2012)

*Sora LT*

She kept questioning him. It was odd, never had he met someone who would be so interested in him. Maybe she noticed something wrong with him? It was odd to say the least, he crossed him arms, her smile plastered on her mien. She seemed kind enough, however he wasn't to keen to kindness. His eyes drifted towards his side, escaping her direct eye contact. Something about her stare was too honest. Maybe she truly was worried about him. 

"And ally, huh?"

A weak response. She also asked for his name, but he was reluctant to tell. As his mind drifted among his thoughts, it came to mind that he didn't even remember his second name. All he went by was his first name Sora. He didn't want to remind himself if his second name, it came to the point that he didn't have one, he forgot about it. Right now he was a bastard child, with no second name. 

"...Sora. I'm a Genin from the leaf."

Returning his gaze towards her, he kept his usual cool expression. His sentiments about this situation were rather... complicated. He couldn't make out the reason why she was so worried. A stranger worried about him? It went against his belief. His knowledge about humanity, this situation was indeed different from his past experiences. However, he didn't see anything seemingly dangerous about her, she didn't emanate the aura of malice, or even hostility. She was truly being... kind? Why? He didn't understand. Why would a stranger, not even associated with his village take their time to speak with someone so... dull as him. It reminded him of a mother. His mother which caused him to get slightly angry, but he suppressed it.

"I'm fine. I think you're worrying too much, Miss Munakata-san. I'm just a little deprived of sleep. It's nothing that you should concern yourself about. 

However...

"Why do you care anyway? You've awfully kind to someone who you just met. Too kind..."


​


----------



## Olivia (Dec 19, 2012)

*~Kat Munakata~*
 -LT-

The  charcoal-haired boy kept quiet at first, fitting towards his appearance. However he quickly spoke up, explaining how he had been a Genin from the village. He continued to explain that his name was Sora, but didn't offer much of a last name. I could relate, even though I've taken Munakata for my last name, my real last name should be Shifuto. I don't associate with those that are dead, especially those that I never met with. That's why I never claimed my real last name.

Regardless it was a shock to not hear him say a last name, most people would utter one with their first name. Perhaps he didn't feel comfortable with revealing his full name to a stranger yet, or maybe he had other reasons. I probably was thinking too much into the subject, but still, the thought resided prominently within my head. 

After his gaze fixated on my eyes he spouted about how he didn't have anything going wrong, how he was just a little sleep deprived. I could have expected that, especially with how tired his eyes looked, but what I didn't expect was his response afterwords. He spoke out, asking why should I care, and that I've been too kind to him. Was he really this afraid of strangers? To not expect some kindness every once in a while? But while I was confused earlier about the same subject, the reason why I had been doing this suddenly popped into my brain.
 
"I'm being too kind to a stranger I just met? That is probably very accurate. However I'm probably acting like this hoping that if I help a stranger in their time of need, then perhaps I'll gain the help of a kind stranger somewhere down the road. I know that philosophy is very like karma, and is also childish, but it is always good to help those in need."

However what he had said earlier, that he didn't need any help, was that true? If I really believed it I would probably just leave this instant, but I feel there is more I can do. People don't stay awake for days on end for no reason, there has to be something bothering him, even if it is subconsciously.

I decided it would be best to at least stick around and do something shinobi like with this kid. He's a Genin, but that is no estimate to his strength. He could be preparing to join the Chunin exams, and that is why he's standing out here all by himself. 

"Even though you're just a Genin, how about I test out how strong you are? We can do some training exercises or go on a mission. Obviously you'll be participating in the Chunin Exams which will take place in the future even though I have no idea when that is and I can help you prepare. For someone that's gone through it once I can be a great mentor!"

I started to feel proud of myself, being able to actually take on a student. However I didn't account for his emotions or personality when I made this offer.​


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 20, 2012)

*Orphan Hero On Stage...Training Session Of Boredom?*

_Again...I?m running again through that path. I can?t even see my hands nor my feet, much less what is in front of me, I would like to shrugg off this horrid feeling as I usually do with the bad stuff but I just can?t; everything is the same, I?m trapped once again in the middle of this suffocating darkness that I can?t tolerate. I hate it...Shit, i hate it!! I don?t want  to be caged here again, I don?t want that!! Then I realize something, even though I?m not able to see a single part of my body, I?m sure this is not the current me. This must be..._

" A dream...!! " I whisper as I open my eyes with disbelief. I was having the same dream once again; it?s always the same, my old self is caught in the middle of nowhere without a single ray of light to illuminate my path. Usually the dream - or should I say nightmare? - ends with me realizing that it?s nothing but a bad memory of my, even now, dim past. Sometimes I wonder if I would remember something about myself in case I can keep dreaming a little more. 

"Haha, that shit again. Well can?t help it. Let?s keep going at it. "I said while still lying on the grass before standing up with a quick jump. 

Now I?m sure that you will ask who I am and why I?m telling you all this unimportant stuff. Well, my name is Kaen Rauji, i?m fourteen years old and I live in the orphanage of the village. Being honest I would like to live with my mother, well she isn?t my real mother but it?s not like I know my other mother so she is my only mother although I only saw her once when she saved me from that place. Confused? I didn?t get what the hell I just said either.  Describing me a little more, I have blond spiky hair, blue eyes and caucasian skin. My height and constitution aren?t really different from other boys my age. To not bore you anymore, My clothes are just a blue outfit with some details of different colors.

Surrounding me there is a bunch of dolls that can throw Kunai and shuriken, some of them can puncha nd the five can turn their upper body to make the shit a lil more reallistic. All of this is for the sake of my training, in this moment there is no one who could help me and askinga teacher from the academy sound slike a pain in the ass, so you see, I?m a loner for now. In my hand there are five ropes, once I cut them my training will begin so first i need to get ready.

I took a deep breath and lowered my center of gravity a little. My arms were left loose while the bright in my eyes - according to the little guys in the orphanage - lose their bright. " Awareness..." I let out as everything i was doing or thinking is instantly erased from my head, only thing i can see is these wooden dolls, all i can do is memorize their positions and what each one can do. The one in front of me punches, the two on my sides throw kunai and shuriken respectively while the ones behind me punch and throw kunai respectively. I cut the ropes and... 

A jump backwards isntantly allow me to dodge a bunch of kunai and shuriken coming at me from both sides, without having a second to rest I throw myself to the ground avoiding a second attack coming from the third doll able to hurl weapons. Rolling as fast as I could i stand up next to the ounching doll which instantly sends a barrage of punches that I can barely dodge before feeling some pain on my legs. A few of those sharp stuff managed to touch me lightly and now I have a small bleeding. Jumping high, I fall next to the "loner" of the five wooden dolls.

" White Tiger?s Dance "I spit out the name of my technique before starting to send various kicks and punches to all of it?s hard body while blocking the, oddly enough, fast punches of the object.

*CRACK!!*

The sound of the wood finally cracking as it fell down although still moving. Instantly I lead my hands to my waist from where I took out a bunch of shuriken which had tied strings to them." Manipulated shuriken technique "this time I threw the weapons and made the strings to wrap arround both dolls before pulling them with all my strength against eachother, the fact that they threw weapons  forward at the same tiem also helped to get rid of those two only leaving a puncher and weapon user.

Watching a bunch of shuriken approahing at full speed against me, I performed hand seals, a *poof* together with a cloud of smoke allow me to change my position with the puncher before appearing just inf ront of the one that threw the metallic stars, before It can move to throw more at me I unleash a new barrage crushing it?s mechanized arms before sending it away with a kick. 

*pant*...*pant* Believe it or not I?m already out of breath, It?s not exactly the effort what made me feel tired but rather the technique I used. Awareness tends to take my concentration beyongd its limit so I can have a certain advantage during battle but as a price my body can?t stand it for too long.

*"Big Brother!! "*Two voices shouted, I recognize them easily. I turned to look at them. They were two kids, one a boy and the other a girl. ; the girl was... Or wait, is that a mole? A squirrel...maybe? 

Anyway, these two are Senji and Hana. And no, they aren?t blood related to me." Big bro, that wa sreally coooool!! "Senji said with an excited face although by her attitude Hana seem not to think the same." You sure? that was boooring. I hate that Big bro is doing this instead of playing with me! "she whined.

" Haha!! C?mmon, what are you doing here? I told you not to follow me didn?t I? "I asked with a smile on my face, seriously even if I want I can?t get mad at these two."well, whatever, what do you say about going for an icecream? "

*"YEEEESSS!!! "*

" But you better don?t finish with all the ice cream! Last time we barely got anything "Senji warned while inflating his cheeks, isn?t he a funny kid?

" Right, right. Let?s go. "

And this is how my uninteresting life usually goes...at leats until now.
​


----------



## Sumon (Dec 20, 2012)

*Chikamatsu
Sunagakure, Land of Wind.*

Proud of one-sided win against Three Amigos? No, they were out of his league. Satisfied, though? Absolutely. It was nice for Chikamatsu to find out that he can take on multiple opponents at the same time regardless of their skill level, although he knew there were many aspects that he had to improve at. A couple of seconds slower and he could have had received a hit from the third kid. And judging from the final hand seal that was formed, a fire was about to be sent towards Chikamatsu. It could have hurt the boy and damaged his puppet. Nevertheless, Chikamatsu made it in time and won the fight without a scratch. 

He even smiled when he saw teeth along with the blood on the sand. But he couldn?t waste anymore time at that place and had to split. Three Amigos ran to call help and if Chikamatsu was to stay and greet the help, trouble would be inevitable. And the boy didn?t want that. He?d rather train. Besides, there was a mission waiting for him at kage?s office. 

Chikamatsu attached five chakra strings to his puppet and five to the bandages. By bending his right arm, Chikamatsu compressed the puppet so it would require as least space as possible, and by a few finger movements of left hand the boy made bandages completely surround the puppet. Like a cocoon. The boy put now-hidden puppet on his back and walked outside the ninja academy through the back door, just in time before Three Amigos with a teacher made it. _Time for a mission?_

Heading towards the kage?s office, Chikamatsu was irritated by Suna?s morning weather. Sun was shining like crazy, as usual, while wind was nowhere to be felt. Crazy. And the boy must have to do a mission at such conditions. But it couldn?t be helped. The mission was already waiting for him and had to be done. Furthermore it was his very first mission and the boy couldn?t wait to start it. Despite being only a genin, he was expecting an assassination or attack on a minor village. After all, he was the top graduate. 

Upon his arrival at kage?s office, the boy was given a scroll with mission description in it by Kazekage?s personal assistant. ?Mister Kazekage is very busy. Take this scroll with an envelope and start right away following a map. The sooner you finish it, the better. Just don?t open the envelope!? With a smile, the assistant whispered to the boy. He tried to make as less noise as possible. Chikamatsu figured Kazekage was working extremely hard and couldn?t be disturbed, so he should follow the leader?s example and work hard too. 

?Understood,? the boy also whispered full of determination and rushed outdoors on fingertips. Like a child that had just got a candy ? that?s how the boy felt after receiving a scroll with his first mission. Rolling it out to see the scroll?s content, sadly his expectations didn?t become a reality. The mission neither was an assassination nor attack. In fact it was nothing that a normal person couldn?t do. All Chikamatsu had to do was travel to another village and deliver the letter. In the scroll he was forbidden to even glimpse inside the letter himself or show it to anyone else numerous times? The boy wasn?t stupid. One time was enough for him to understand the importance of the message? 

No matter how easy he felt the mission was, preparation was needed anyways. So before heading out, Chikamatsu decided to stop by his apartment and took some extra stuff to fully prepare. Who knows what kind of danger was waiting for him outside the safe village?s walls. Maybe someone wants to steal the letter and use the information that was inside against Sunagakure.

At home the boy first went for a long cloak. It was must to wear if one was leaving Sunagakure?s territory. And not just any cloak, but sand colored one. The boy figured he would have to be like a chameleon and camouflage himself to avoid as many enemies as possible. Then he took a map. How could he reach another village if he didn?t know where it was? And last but not least ? a bottle of water. Keeping himself hydrated was the most important thing if he didn?t want to collapse and fail the mission as well as possibly die. The desert on the other side of Suna?s walls was tricky and extremely demanding at such weather. Get lost in the middle of it with no food or water and chances of getting out of there alive were almost zero. 

After taking everything, Chikamatsu left the apartment and went for east Sunagakure?s gates, though it was more of a tunnel rather than gates. With huge walls made out of sand on both sides and long path between them, it was quite a view. No other village had such a unique entrance to the village. Before completely passing the tunnel, the boy turned around for a second to give a last look at the village. For the first time in his life the boy was stepping outside the village?s territory, so it was a bit emotional. 

He smiled while clenching his fists, and officially stepped outside the Suna?s territory. Some guards looked at the boy remembering the days they did the very same thing. But they couldn?t dream while on duty and continued patrolling the entrance while boy was getting further and further away from the village. Takumi village, here he comes.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 20, 2012)

_*The air of a new beginning floods inside the Land of Wind !​*_
A boy with Silver Hair speeds across the roof tops of Suna. The sandy wind filling his lungs as he leaps through the air, just like  most citizens of Suna he's more than used to it. Though he still wears his hoodie and goggles,that are for fashion rather than function. Beautifully acrobatic yet none of the denizens below do not marvel at this for this is a normality in the world of ninja, an everyday occurrence. Though the ninja world is full of wondrous  and terrifying things a little boy flipping over rooftops is mundane at best. The boy makes his way to the missions office where he will obtain his first ninja mission !

The boy with Silver Hair takes off his adornments when reaching his destination to wipe the sweat off his brow revealing his dark lavender eyes and his bright white hair and pale skin that reflected the beaming sun. 

He makes his way toward a billboard with missions ranging from D to C anything higher than that was a special request that could not be put out on the board for the public eye. The boy surveyed the papers and began to judge them.

*"Weeding ? No" 

"Pig Catching ? Won't do"

"Leaf raking ? This village doesn't even have leaves !" 
*

Slightly frustrated the boy took a second to compose himself and surveyed again.

*"All of these missions are so boring..., there has to be something wor-"* His eyes lit up when he saw it he knew that mission was made for him when he had saw it.


> *D-Rank​**​**
> 
> Client: Sandy Sushi Head-Chef
> 
> ...


*
"Well it's not exactly a grand quest but It'll do for now."* He said with a chuckle. 

The boy would make his way towards the northern gate to the Oasis and complete his first ninja mission !


----------



## Chronos (Dec 20, 2012)

_*Sora LT*_












She answered his question however, that final part... did she just suggested they spar? Who was this woman? She wanted to train him basically. Was she calling him weak? No that wasn't the case, maybe she really cared? What was this? He truly could not make out her personality. He doesn't understand why someone would go out of his way to try and train him, but this would be a very great opportunity to witness her skills. Firstly, she said that she already took the Chunin exams, meaning she was much stronger than him... How much, well that was the question. Her gleeful expression right there, the tone of her voice, the excitement that had just been expose nearly a second ago. Chunin regularly aren't skilled enough to teach Genin level ninja, she wasn't part of the village, but she probably had some type of knowledge of this. 

He placed his hand under his chin, his eyes drifted towards the ground. Lost within his own thoughts, he began to plot something for this rather interesting female. Now, form things he had learned from her as of yet, she was able to stealthy move around the forest grounds in early hours of the morning, the sun bathing the forest with its beaming rays of light. Secondly, she was able to deduce his condition with a simple stare to his eyes. Yes, he's been sleep deprived for the past two or three days, however the bags under his eyes weren't still completely visible. They were just forming actually, you would have to be very close to him to even notice. She had a keen sense of sight, yet another trait a high ranking shinobi has. Thirdly, she said that she would be happy to assist him in any means necessary... even training. Assuming that with what she said, she already took the Chunin exams, and with that she would be happy to pass down her knowledge towards him. 

His eyes rose, scanning her once more. No headband, he couldn't make out the village where she hailed from. She said she was allied with Konoha however, so she must have been originally from either Suna, Kumo, or Iwa. Or maybe even Konoha itself. But if that were true, he would've seen her much more often than just this once. The village is big, but we all know each others faces. At least the adults. With that in mind, the rules of these villages were very much like his own, however those villages were much more strict. Inspecting her, he tried to witness anything out of the ordinary. Did she wear a symbol? Did she had any particular trait that would allow him to know her heritage? Something that would reveal her clan or something. Much like Uchiha's held the symbol of a fan on their clothes. But she didn't seem to hold anything like this in particular. She also said she's a traveler... who travels alone? Even Chunin ninja aren't dispatched without prominent ninja in their backs, to be allowed to do this on your own, it would be that either she's a missing-nin or she was strong. 

However, she said she was allied with the village.... Meaning that she wasn't a missing-nin. 

He opened his mouth after releasing a slight smirk.



"A Jonin level ninja." 

He led out concluding his thoughts.  

With that his eyes finally met hers. Pulled his glasses up and continued saying.

"If what I said is true, then there's little chance that I would say no. How about we try both? First a few training exercises with you. I'll show you what I'm made of. And then we might as well do a mission together. What do you think Miss Munakata-san?"


​


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 20, 2012)

A favor for the lady I

"Hey big bro! I told you to leave something for us!! "the whine coming from Senji made me laugh a little but man, eating ice cream is delicious! Actually if there is something I?m grateful about is the fact that i have a mouth and a stomach to be able to eat as much as I can." BOOOOO!! Big brother is a bad guy! I wanted more...and how are we gonna pay for that? "this time Hana spoke...Dammit!! I did it again, now I?ll have to make a lot of missions to pay for this."Heheh, don?t worry, don?t worry! I?ll be paying right away, you two go ahead " I told them, then Senji and Hana took each other?s hand and left running in the direction of the orphanage; such good kids, don?t you think?

**cough* *cough**

I close my eyes and a sweat drop appears on my head as i turn back after hearing that coughing. "So...How will you pay this time, KA-EN! "the owner of the shop says with a vein on his head, as you may be suspecting right now, It?s not the first time i eat more than what I can pay so..."C-could you put it in my acc-" *SMACK* a hit to my head knocks me down. Damn, this geezer hits hard!

"H-here..."I extend some money to him.

"Fine, this should be enough to cover what those two kids ate. You better pay as soon as possible your part! "the old man scolded me. Guess I?ll be in bankrupt the next month, again.
----------------------------------

"Hello, Mrs. mission assigner! Do you have something for me? " I ask arriving to the tower where the Hokage is supposed to be working at, now I?m talking with a woman who seems to be the one to organize the missions before they get delivered to the shinobi. She laughs at the way I greeted her, as you imagine it also isn?t the first time I come like this." Actually a mission arrived not long ago. It?s a D-rank are you fine with that? "she informed me gently. Man, I love this woman, always taking me out of my misery.

" Well, it?s better than nothing."I replied before opening the scroll to read the details of the mission.


> *D-Rank*
> 
> *Client:* Owner of the orphanage
> 
> ...



I take my chin thinking a little about it, now that I go through my memories she did leave for a few days and returned without her collar. To think that the young lady lost her precious object, she could have just asked me to get it. Anyway I need some money so."Fine, i take it. Thanks! "I say before leaving the place."Kaen, don?t go running around in the hall! "I heard her voice in the distance.
------------------------------------------
Okay now. first thing first, let?s find the so called pack of wolves. If possible I don?t wanna hurt any of them to get the freaking collar. As I start to jump among the trees of the forest surrounding the village I notice that this mission won?t be as easy as it looks like,  finding exactly the wolves that took the collar will be - probably - the most difficult task of the mission."Heh, sounds interesting."​


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 20, 2012)

*"Osso and the Oasis !"*​
About 30 miles North of Sunagakure there is a small Oasis no larger than a small pond, but what is so special about this Oasis is that it pulls in the unique minerals that the winds blow in as well as drawling in the waters deep under the earth, the water also are extremely rich and are a popular delicacy drink. Said to make skin soft, hair sparkle and teeth stronger than stone it can also help with recovering wound. Though other countries can obtain the water they must ask permission from  Suna before taking any of the mineral water as it's estimated that reserves would go dry within a month. The other unique thing about the Oasis are the fish that live in it's waters, as Osso will soon find out. We come to find him walking against a freak sand storm. 

*"Ugh sandstorms in Suna can reach up to 130 km per hour, luckily I got a small one......still though if I don't hurry up I'll be done for. If I had know there'd be a sandstorm I'd have doubled the supplies." *

He walked in the storm for another half an hour his canteen runs dry, Osso's shaking thirsty body collapses on the ground gasping for energy. Every large inhale he takes fills his lungs with the harsh desert air. He almost passes out when he makes a realization. 
*
"I'm lying on, it's more compact and damper than average Suna sand that must mean I'm close to a body of water."  *Osso picks himself up for one last trek he walks a another mile north. 

His body almost gives out and he sees it the,_ Northern Oasis of Sunagakure_ !


----------



## Axelthewanted (Dec 20, 2012)

Asuna Uchiha
The Wolf Pack

Walking through the roads of my peaceful village, konohagakure, I passed by many isles, people that I see every day but don't even know their name,or about their daily lives, yet as I passed by them they all greet me with a smile. This great essence of hospitality amongst these people seemed to be filled with innocence. Passing through buildings of different scales, shapes and materials, upon one of them I see kids playing superhero. A boy was wearing a long red cape that was maybe two time his size,  pretending to be the hero as the other two were the villains,  the antagonist in this role- play, and standing on a seat was a little with short black hair pretending to be the damsel in distress. Cliche, it's a story that we've heard a thousand times but it never gets old. The day had fallen to dawn, the sky was blue with a shade of peachy-orange over it, the sun was beginning to set and leaves look beautiful in this light tone. I kept walking along my usual path towards home admiring this very graceful day until reaching the gate with the Uchiha clan's crest, I was finally home.

Slowly closing home I hear many steps come my direction simultaneously, there here to light to be human steps. it appeared to be like if they were running for how fast the steps repeated themselves. I lowered my paste and as soon as I did I see pack of wolves. They seemed to be running away from something but I couldn't guess what that might have been. It all seemed very puzzling to me since we don't get many dogs let alone wolves. One off the wolves stopped for a second and sniffed at me. At the moment I was very confused about the situation especially when I heard a howl but it  had a more human tone to it. The wolves moved on after the call of the humanoid howl. I continued my path back home still trying to analyzed what had happened a few moments but as I reach my house I see what seemed too be a girl on the roof of one of my neighboring houses. I set upon the girl curious of who could she be and what was she doing up there.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 20, 2012)

A favor for the lady II

Hahaha! Guess what, I just got lost.Heheh, I know I know, it?s shouldn?t be funny but man, it?s not like you can find a pack of wolves just by saying ' I would like to see a pac of wolves right now' you know?"Maaan, I would like to see a pack of wolves so badly right now... "I?m waiting. One, two, three..."Seems like it seriously doesn?t wo-"suddenly a familiar noise distracted my attention from my own thoughts, was it what I think it was? impossible, it would be too easy if things happen just cause a person desires it. Looking behind me and then to the ground from the tree branch I?m standing on.

*"Grrr"*

_"Groof"_

"..." I blinked twice, what i was looking for appeared just in front of me! Bro, this completely changes my concept of what the word "coincidence" means. Shaking my head a little to get rid of the useless thoughts and start to follow them, making a small noise so they could notice my presence, the lil pups start to run away most likely going to where their family is, something that I?m looking for. Instantly I start to jump from branch to branch, it?s not as easy as it loks like so you know; you need to have a good balance of your body and also precision when you land, a mistake can make you fall and hurt yourself.

"Wow!"I let out once I see where those small wolves led me to. It?s a cave - something I don?t like at all - and surrounding it a bunch of adult animals guarding. Some of them are eating, some others are sleeping and a few of them are attent to their surroundings in case something off may happen. I notice one of the adults starts to sniff the air, its sharp eyes instantly fixed on me. Geez, even If I can hide my presence, it doesn?t mean I can hide my smell the same way.

*"GRR...GRROOAFF GROAF!! GRRR..."*the guy which just caught me spying on his pack started to growl and let a roar trying to warn me, I don?t need to understand what animals say to get that he wants me far away from the group of wild beasts. Seeing no other option I jump down as the group of adults is already surrounding me and growling, baring their fangs at me."Hahaha. C?mmon, take it easy, I won?t hurt any of ya. " I stated without making any sudden move so they don?t get nervous; with a quick glance I notice the pups watching from inside the cave although tehy are close enough tot he entrance to be visible, one of them has the collar of the Young lady between its fangs. The collar is made of  pearls and in the middle of all a true stone of jade, it looks a bit dirty but over all seems fine.

" Seems like I won?t have chance to move without getting hurt myself, huh? "I speak as the group gets closer trying to corner me.​


----------



## Sumon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Chikamatsu
Land of Wind*

Walking on sunshine in what seemed to be no end of the desert, Chikamatsu was getting a little tired every minute. People’s footsteps, after which the boy was going, were becoming more and more invisible within every gust of sand that wind blew. Had you laid there on the ground and fell asleep, you might not wake up and become buried in the sand alive. What a pathetic death of a ninja that would be… 

There was no sign of deadly sandstorms anywhere nearby that the boy had read in the books. Called _The Silent Killer of Travelers,_ the sandstorms were the main reason why the desert existed in the first place. Any form of civilization that had existed with any kind of plants long time ago had been literally destroyed by sandstorms, leaving Land of Wind with no green plants whatsoever. Though, some villages including Sunagakure had come up with a way to enjoy green, living things. But that required extremely rare and good conditions like undamaged soil and greenhouse. While greenhouse wasn’t so hard to build, finding a good soil was another story. With almost no water in majority of areas in Land of Wind, only a few little areas were suitable for plants to be grown. 

Chikamatsu sighed and dropped his completely wrapped in bandages puppet by the side of the read. Since conditions were perfect as far as safety went and not a single soul was nearby, the boy decided to take a break. Carrying the heavy puppet on his back was demanding, especially during such brutal weather conditions. And he had to stay fit one hundred percent at all times in case someone attacked him and a fight was to happen. Of course, chances of that happening were minimal. Who would attack a little kid in the middle of a desert? But Chukamats sure as hell wanted that to happen. He wanted to fight someone stronger than his peers were, he wanted to find out how strong he really was. And what was a better way for that to find out than fighting someone from outside of his village? But that wasn’t bound to happen, not on such easy and simple mission, or…

The boy took a sip of water while sitting on warm sand. With one hand holding the bottle and the other placed on his puppet, he was dreaming what the future was holding for him. But suddenly he felt someone breathing behind him. “Shit,” it raced through his mind and his face turned pale. He had let his guard down and had to pay the price. Not knowing who or what was behind him the boy had to give an extra time to decide his next move. If he was to make sudden moves, he could die in a second. On the other hand, if he did nothing he could end up just the same way. “Fuck.” So much for lessons that ninja must never let someone sneak behind his back, especially if the said ninja prefers mid to long range combat just like Chikamatsu. 

Chikamatsu decided to take his chance and jumped forward quickly while turning around in the mid air. Leaving his puppet and dropping a bottle of water in the process, he saw a grown man with dirty clothes. The man didn’t look like a ninja and judging from his clothes and face was poor. With grease hair hidden behind a cap and meager face from not eating much, he didn’t look like he could be much danger for the boy either despite having gotten behind Chikamatsu’s back. Just a very sad man.

“Give me all your food and money.” The man said in husky voice. He was doing his best to portray himself as evil and scary. But deep down the man was good and hated to do that to a child. Fucked by the world, the man had to survive somehow and was doing it by stealing from what he thought harmless children. 

“You hear me? Give me all your food and money!” The man shouted once again almost crying while rushing to the bottle of water that Chikamatsu had dropped. Drinking every single drop of it, the man dropped the bottle and after getting no response from the boy went to the bandaged object. Unwrapping it like a present on Christmas morning, the man couldn’t wait to find what was inside. He thought he had hit jackpot and would find gold and would never have to steal again. Unlucky for him, it was nothing like that. 

Having almost completely unwrapped the object, the man didn’t understand what it was at first. A sack of wood maybe, he thought. But when the sun reflected light, the man noticed something shining. He closed his eyes and started praying that it would be of a great value. But suddenly he felt something strange inside his gut. The man opened his eyes and saw the very same shining object stuck in his gut. 

“Ahhhhhhhhhhh!” The man shouted in pain, while trying to pull it out unsuccessfully. It was the puppet’s claw that had reflected the light and now was stuck inside the man. Breathing very quickly, the man didn’t understand what had happened. And then he saw chakra strings coming from the puppet to Chikamatsu’s fingers. “How?” The man questioned after realizing it was the boy. 

Chikamatsu, before stabbing the man with his puppet, stood in one place while analyzing the thief silently. The boy wasn’t scared, he was just curious. When he got irritated by the man, he decided to kill him. He attached chakra strings to his puppet that the thief found extremely interesting, and by moving his fingers the boy made puppet stab the thief when the latter had foolishly closed eyes. 

“I’ll tell you how.” Chikamatsu said and the puppet’s claws were pulled out of the thief’s gut, making the latter collapse on the ground. The sand was colored in dark red color. 

“You see, I’m a ninja. You shouldn’t have attacked me.” The boy said as he pulled Sunagakure’s forehead protector. After flashing it, he put it back to his pocket and continued. “Now you are going to die like an animal. Nobody is going to look for you, nobody is even going to find you in the desert! You’ll die alone and nobody will care for you. Only worms and other similar living beings will use you and eat your body. Pitiful death for a pitiful man.” The boy looked down at the man with contempt in his eyes. The thief tried to crawl away, but was unable to. Instead, he got the very same shining in the light claw to his neck. “Begone, trash.”


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 21, 2012)

*"Osso and the Oasis ! Part 2"*​
Osso's body had a jump of engergy as he ran toward the saving Oasis. The trees and vegetation kept much of the sand&wind out while looking amazingly vibrant and colorful ,tropical even. The wildlife were also more vivid versions of normal suna animals; the normally dull brown geckos were orange with multicolored spots and black the sand toads were now a vibrant shade of purple and the birds now had amazingly colorful feathers ranging from indigo to gold, no two animals had looked the same. Truly this oasis was marvel !

Osso had found the watering hole and immediately his dehydrated body was drawn to it. He put his canteen in the water so he could gather some and proceeded to take a drink. With one millimeter of water his dry mouth became saturated and soon his whole body begged him to continue drinking. His dry skin became soft and moisturized his irradiated eyes had became soothed and his fatigue soon went away as he drank the water down.  

*"I had read in books about the powers of the oasis had but this is incredible. I had no idea that there were places in the Land of Wind with such great mineral deposits." *

Osso took a little bit more for later and washed his face with the water. After he looked down he noticed that the watering hole was much deeper than he had expected,yet the amazing water was so clear he could see the bottom with no problem. He grabbed a fishing net from his supplies and took his shirt and shoes off and dived into the waters.

Osso always read about the landmarks of Suna so he knew what he was looking for. The Oasis sardines, oily and citrus like in flavor when raw but when cooked they can be eat whole bones in all and give off a toasty nutty flavor and a aroma of roasted sesame seeds.  It only took Osso about 3 minutes to collect all of them he could hold his breath for about 4. He could jump right back into the waters  with no sign of fatigue due to the rejuvenating  power of the Oasis. Thanks to the power of the Oasis and Osso's amazing agility and reflexes this was proving to be a easy challenge...or so Osso had thought


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro felt a presence near her as she look behind her and drew a kunai from it's pouch. She drop the kunai as she grab her right shoulder, she felt blood through her dark blue shirt. Moro was thinking her mom got her good with that whip of hers. Moro was thinking how bad the welt was, the black wolf picked up the kunai. The white wolf growled at the black wolf to stand down, I sniff him out he was okay for now with a good side to the Uchihas like Moro. Moro felt in her bag for bandages and she was thinking crap she was all out of medical supplies. She felt the wind sting against her open wound, she was wondering who the hell was after her now. Her day was hell and it never ends when dusk came as wonder of night adventures begin. She whistle for thw wolves to attack but they did not move from Moro's side.

"Who are you and what do you want from me?"

Moro felt sluggish as she past out on the roof top as one of the brown wolves catch her. The brown wolf walked up to Asuna, he was thinking this guy could help save Moro's life instead of dieing up here in the cold. The white wolf growled telling the brown wolf to stay calm so the guy from the Uchiha clan could picked Moro up and take her somewhere safe to be patched up amd to rest a bit. The white wolf was thinking that Moro was pushing herself too hard in her training and on the missions. Even with a cracked heart from two guys could hurt anyone who really wanted to be love and accepting in life. The wolves were weary of the Uchiha boy, they had to trust him for Moro's sake.


----------



## Sumon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Chikamatsu
Land of Wind*

**Drip** A drop of blood dripped on sand from Dark?s claws. The puppet was levitating next to the dead body of the thief while Chikamatsu starred at it with his huge green eyes. Not making a single move despite having killed a man for the first time in his life, he wanted to look at it more carefully before walking away.

**Drip** Another drop dripped, coloring the sand with red color more and more. Still the boy didn?t move. Looking at that body felt kind of strange for Chikamatsu, so he wanted to take his time in order to understand his feelings. Satisfaction, life, joy ? all the good things while looking at something dead, as if killing someone was bringing life for the boy. In fact it felt so good, that for the first time Chikamatsu felt alive. He could see the world in a different color now, as if he used to look at it with blind eyes not understanding anything and now everything had a specific meaning and purpose. He wasn?t blind anymore.

**Drip** Blood dripped once again and strong wind blew through the fight scene, waking Chikamatsu up from a little trip in his head. Looking around to see no one nearby, the boy walked near the thief and stepped on bloody sand. He looked at the thief?s face, then to what used to be a bottle of water and now just an empty bottle, back to the thief. ?A waste of good water?? Without any emotions Chikamatsu said and started walking from the fight scene with his puppet in a long cloak levitating besides, leaving the dead body to decay and bandages to get flown away by the wind.

Red wet sand was stuck to his sandals, leaving little red footsteps behind. That had to stop, so the boy started brushing his feet away to the ground until not a single spot of blood was visible on his sandals. But it wasn?t only his sandals that had blood markings. His puppet was less fortunate and had the thief?s blood all over the cloak and claws. With such mess Chikamatsu couldn?t be seen by people either, he had no clean bandages to hide his dirty puppet. To eliminate that problem, the boy stopped and took the cloak off of the puppet. After having cleaned Dark?s claws with the cloak, he threw it on the ground and took off his own cloak. Carefully putting it on his puppet so it wouldn?t tear, the boy successfully found a solution, though now he had to walk with a t-shirt and the cloak that he wore was too small for the puppet to be completely hidden. But it was good enough for that moment and Chikamatsu together with his puppet Dark continued the journey. But unlike before, the boy didn?t carry the puppet on his back and using chakra strings made it levitate next to him instead.

It wasn?t far away anymore, thankfully. Chikamatsu?s stomach started making some noises as he wanted to eat some food. Part of it was because he had to control his puppet continuously. Thought it didn?t require much chakra to control a puppet, doing it excessively for a genin was still a challenge. 

After half an hour he could already see buildings in the far. Picking up his pace so he?d reach his destination faster, he was minuets away from completing his very first mission and entering Takumi village. Also known as the Village of Artisans, the village was known for its skills in making weaponry, many of which were sold to the ninja villages of the world, or at least that?s what the books said. The boy did a background check on the village before starting his mission. He wanted to be prepared for everything.

?What are you doing here, young traveler?? A guard with a giant sword in his hand at Takumi village?s gate asked Chikamaru. Being a small village and making money from selling weapons, they were very cautious. 

The boy pulled Sunagakure?s forehead protector carefully with one hand while with the other controlled the puppet, trying to show that Dark was no harm for Takumi village. ?I?m here on a mission. I have a personal letter from Kazekage for your village leader, he should be expecting me.? The boy answered full of confidence. He didn?t show any sign of weakness or fear while talking to what looked to be a physically stronger ninja with a dangerous weapon.

?Very well then, follow me.? The guard said and started leading the way while another guard took over the post. Chikamatsu stretched his neck and followed the guard. While following, he noticed many blacksmiths working. They looked like pigs: fat, dirty and sweaty. 

?We?re here, he will show up soon just wait here.? The guard referred to the village leader and walked away, leaving Chikamatsu standing alone near a small building. The boy was already looking for a place to regain his strength.

?Hello there, Sand village ninja!? A man shouted and jumped on the ground from a building. ?Puppet? You really are a Sand ninja, aren?t you? I was told you?ve got something for me? The man said and chuckled. ?Mhm.? Chikamatsu responded and handed the letter.

?Aren?t much of a talker now, are you?? The man said and read the letter, chuckling once again. ?Here is your reward, you deserve it. Just don?t spend all of it on girls if you know what I mean.? The man said and burst into laugh. The boy just took the money and started walking away. ?Besides!? The man shouted. ?Being a puppeteer, you must appreciate a good weapon quality! In that case, make sure to look around our village, we have weapons of a great value.? The man said while waving at the boy. 

?Kids these days.? He mumbled being not impressed by Chikamaru?s personality at all?


----------



## Olivia (Dec 23, 2012)

*~Kat Munakata~*
-LT-

The boy did seem like the quiet type, as he didn't say a word for about a minute. This all quickly changed when his expression changed, he now looked interested, even if only a little bit. He deduced that she was infact a Jonin, and took her up on her offer. I personally felt it was about time, but another part of me wished that he had stalled a little more: I've never had experience training someone before.  

How hard could it be though? I can't underestimate his strength because he is simply a Genin, however I shouldn't overestimate him either. Any trials I put him through should be challenging for someone of his stature, and rightfully so if I want to be training him. But what could I try doing? Some speed training to see if he can catch me? That'd be a little unfair. However putting him in a one on one battle could be even more unfair.

But if he wanted the best results then maybe I should try a whole bunch of exercises, speed, long range combat (even though I suck at it), close range combat, etc. If I were to do that then maybe he'd be forced to step up his game, thus learn something of value. Maybe this is the reason why you had to go under special lessons to become a Sensei, jumping the gun just wasn't a smart move as I honestly don't know what I should do.

I took a deep breath, I knew I was taking things too seriously. I should just try to push him to his limit in most categories, and I'll go on from there. I've been told teaching is sort of adaptive based on the person, but I've never taught, and I barley know this person, so it'd be hard to decide on what method I should go with. But judging from his looks and personality he might just need someone like me who is energetic and strives for the best outcome. 

"Alright then! How about we start with a little game of "Mouse and Cat". You are going to be "The Mouse, and you are going to chase me. While I (the "cat") am going to run and try to escape from you. Once you are able to catch me I'll commence the next portion of the exercise."

With a smile on my face I picked up one of the large Shuriken on my back, and threw it up into the air. It spun symmetrically, untill one of the sharp ends made it way onto the soft grassy ground. As soon as the blade pierced the floor beneath me I looked towards to gate of the Forest of Dead, as I started to fall in that direction.​


----------



## Chronos (Dec 24, 2012)

*Sora LT*
...Weak...​
~~**~~

_Right now a child stands against a worthier foe... Now I stand against the woman that would ultimately demonstrate that I am nothing.

I know this, but my pride would not allow me to see.

I'll be damned if I let this woman get the better of me.

I will win this race!

I only believe in what I know_

~~**~~

Mouse and cat?

He though, raising one of this eyes brows. It was strange that she would make that statement. It's completely reversed, actually it didn't mattered at all, he was boiling with excitement, his eyes were calm, his lips however, formed a slight smug. Staring directly into her eyes, he expected for her to be at the ready from the get go, so he didn't announce anything and proceeded to kick the earth beneath his heel. With super human speed, Sora quickly shortened the gap between the two, she was standing calmly, witnessing the boy rush towards her with the pinnacle of his speed. With a smug plastered on his lips, his image was blurred, his speed had instantly reached 100 miles per hour.

The boy extended his hand, his finger about to touch Kat, time seemed to slow down, move slowly, even if reality was that Sora was going on unbelievable speed, the young man perceived everything that surrounded him going at a slow pace. His hand reached out to her, but she just stood there with a smile plastered on her lip as the hand was about to touch her, inches away from her forehead. A pulse could be sense, before her body turned and and she began to... fall? Towards the opposite direction. Time seemed to have returned to its former state, she dropped at an alarming rate, her falling speed didn't equal his total speed at all, she dropped at speeds were above his own. 

"How could you---?"

She landed on the large tree a few hundred meters away from the child. Sora was left in awe, his eyes widened, surprised. Some strange type of technique that allowed her body to fall towards a certain direction? What was this? Kat rose her gaze, as to look at the young man's expression. Her smile unwavering, her confidence brewing. Did she expect this? Did she somehow knew that the boy would quickly react without a single warning. Opening her mouth, her lips started to mouth the words: _"You'll have to be faster than that"_

Sora teeth clenched and his expression completely changed, his hand formed a fist and his thoughts were becoming a mess. Was she mocking him? Was he taunting him? Was this her way to have fun? With a bent of his knees, his hand touched the earth, his feet spread, he started to build up strength before he kicked and propelled himself towards the nearest tree, not the branch, but the tree itself, using the sides, he kicked between tree and tree, left, right, left, right. Gaining speed by propelling from tree to tree using the force of each push to get closer towards Kat. A pulse was ushered once more towards Sora's senses, something was wrong. As he got closer once again he extended his hand and just about when he was to tag her, she started to fall once again, this time... upwards.

Her feet was heading towards the sky, she was not flying either, it was falling. What was this? What kind of technique allowed someone to control their own gravitational pull. She started to fall once again, this time towards the right direction, her hands extended and met with Sora's shoulder. Hand standing on his shoulder he witnessed her smile even closer than before, flipping, her feet met the earth and she started to run towards the opposite direction. Sora's eyes looked over his shoulder.

"Damn it! How is she doing that!?"

His voice echoed through the forest. Anger began to rose, and once more he rushed towards her with the tip of his speed. She out matched him, especially with that ability, how did she acquire it, he didn't how but he needed to think of a way to stop it. Maybe he could bait it? Yes, he could. But how could he fool her.

He began to formulate a plan as she continued running towards the endless amount of trees and bushes successfully zig-zagging left and right, dodging incoming trees and animals. Her speed seemed to have been just enough to keep her distance from Sora. She looked back, noticing how he was struggling to keep up. She smiled...

Another pulse.

It was time. Sora started to form a signs in his hands, before long he threw a electric ball of thunder towards the side, causing a huge chunk of the mountain to fall, she began to fall as well, this time towards his direction, as the boulder fell and met the earth, the young shinobi leaped and saw as her feet met with the boulder and he fell he managed to tag her on her shoulder, flipping before he met the earth and and saying.

"You're it." 



​


----------



## Sumon (Dec 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Sumon said:


> Fūjin put the kunai back to his mouth, clapped his hands together and closed his eyes. Going back to painful academy times in his mind and Genjutsu lessons in particular, the boy tried to remember how to break an illusionary technique. He remembered a couple of ways. The first one was using a technique called Kai. All he had to do was form necessary hand seals and he’ll be free from illusions. However, he couldn’t recall all the hand seals needed for that technique. The second way was much simpler as all he had to do was suffer intense pain not caused by Genjutsu. But he didn’t want to hurt himself. So Fūjin decided to go with the first way.
> 
> Spending an additional minute trying to remember the hand seals, he was successful and thought he had it. The boy formed a few hand seals and finished the sequence with a tiger seal. Then with his eyes closed and hands still together, *“Kai!”* he said and opened his eyes. He was still in the forest, but it was much lighter and felt more real. Birds were flying while sunshine was blinding him. But for precaution, he also hit a tree with quite a force in case the technique didn’t work completely. “Yeah, I’m definitely back in reality.” He realized he wasn’t in a genjutsu no more.
> 
> Still having only two explosive tags around his neck, Fūjin knew he must have been trapped in illusions after his dangerous move on Eiji and Aonair. And no bandages meant the boy did encounter a scarecrow and successfully defeated it in reality. So his sensei must have put him in genjutsu right after the pumpkin had exploded. Determined not to fool around anymore and find his sensei for real this time, he started running in the forest once again with the kunai in his mouth, trying to find the sensei before his teammates. But the question was, how much time did he spend in Genjutsu and have his teammates fought Yoko already?





*Fūjin
Konohagakure, Land of Fire*

Fūjin jumped from tree to tree, unable to find his sensei. There was no sign of his teammates too. Thinking he should slow down as he got winded up, he suddenly felt someone breathing from the right side while in mid air. The boy turned his head and saw his sensei Yoko flying right at him with leg stretched out. The time slowed down for Fūjin as he saw the attack but couldn’t do anything to avoid it. The boy just put his hands over his face and waited for the attack with eyes closed. 

**Bam!** Fūjin received a kick to his stomach and was sent down to the ground. Rolling on the ground continuously, the boy couldn’t wait to get on his feet and return the favor. He got up quickly feeling pain in his stomach and was ready to attack Yoko, but was interrupted before making a single step. 

“Are you a retard?!” With serious tone and sharp look the sensei asked him out of the blue. The boy didn’t understand what was going on. Yoko was standing on a branch and was in no mood to joke around. “Answer me, are you fucking stupid?” Fūjin’s expression changed dramatically. Before the encounter he was feeling playful and challenged. He thought he would prove his team wrong by defeating the sensei on his own thus showing that he indeed wouldn’t die on the field. But what the boy truly did was complete opposite – Fūjin showed that he cannot work with his team and wouldn’t last in a real battle for long. The boy tried to respond to his sensei, but was interrupted by her once again.

“Do you know what you did? Not only did you disobey my mission but you also put your teammates in danger! What kind of ninja does that? I’ll tell you – a failure! You are not a ninja, you’re a retard. Go back to the academy! There is no place for a scum like you in my team. You can’t be a ninja!” Yoko referred to the incident when the boy threw explosive tags at both of his teammates just to get a head start. How foolish of him it was. The challenge was supposed to be completed by working as a team rather than individually. Fūjin had completely missed the point. He got on his knees and started looking on the ground while various thoughts were rushing to his head. 

*Flashback:*

*Spoiler*: __ 





Sumon said:


> *Fūjin, Konoha*
> *
> Flashback*_
> “Know when piss and white snow turns yellow. Y’all think his hair do same?” One kid with a Senju crest on his back said laughing. “Let’s find out!” The other with Hyuuga crest on his back answered to him.
> ...





_Lying on the ground all bloody and smelling horrible, the powerless 9year old Fūjin couldn’t keep his sorrows. People, including academy teachers, walked passed by him pretending of not seeing the boy. It was and still is the most shameful moment of his life. It wasn’t just physical pain that he was feeling but also mental. He was completely humiliated in front of the academy kids. At that moment the boy just wanted to die.

But one woman came to him and covered Fūjin in a coat. It was none other than Ai, the woman who also opened her home doors to the boy. Ai helped the boy and escorted him to home. “Just kill me already.” Fūjin said crying. He knew he wouldn’t be able to go back to the academy after such horrible event and everyone in Konoha would know what had happened to him that day. The boy would be humiliated all his life. 

However, Ai didn’t feel the same way as Fūjin did. She didn’t make the boy’s wish come true and tried to talk him off of that instead. Ai smiled after having washed the boy up and started speaking: “Fūjin, Fūjin, Fūjin, don’t listen to them. You’re special! There is one thing that you have what others don’t – a heart. It’s true that you are not as strong as them. But don’t give up. You think it was easy for me? Everyone used to pick on me too and said that I would be a terrible ninja just because I am a girl. And look at me now – I am one of Konoha’s best. I proved my critics wrong by working hard everyday. Cheer up and work hard, because everything is possible. Just don’t forget to follow your heart, Fūjin.” Ai kissed the boy on his bruised forehead. 

*Present:*
Having remembered the moments after the most humiliating thing in his life, Fūjin got off his knees and wiped a sorrow from his check. You were right, Ai. I did follow my heart and I did ignore those bastards. And after working hard every day indeed I become stronger, stronger than my attackers. That’s why this is an obstacle that I am bound to overcome and prove once again that I am no joke!

The boy clenched his fists and took a deep breath. “Don’t tell me what I can and can’t do, you hear me?” Fūjin shouted and jumped towards Yoko who was standing on a branch. “Don’t tell me what I can and can’t do!” Desperate to prove his worth, Fūjin repeated and was ready to beat the shit out of his sensei. He flew right at her ready to punch Yoko and when he was within the reach, the sensei disappeared right in front of his eyes. Fūjin didn’t understand and looked around to see where the sensei was. But Yoko was faster than the boy and attacked him by driving into the back of his with a knee with quite a force. Blood spilled from his mouth upon the impact. Fūjin, like a dead meat, fell from a decent distance towards the ground while breaking some thin branches on his way down.

When Fūjin reached the ground on his belly, Yoko appeared next to him and raised his head. Then with a silent voice she mumbled right to his ear: “You think this is a joke? You just proved once again that you are incapable of understanding basic things like teamwork. Go find a different profession, because you are expelled from my team.” Fūjin listened to all of it wishing to turn the time back and do the things differently but lost his conscious before being able to respond to his sensei. When the boy woke up, he found himself on a roof of a building in Konoha. He had many regrets but was unable to do anything about them. The following day he decided to redeem himself and went on a mission with Uchiha Moro…_


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 24, 2012)

*"Osso and the Oasis ! Part 3"*​
Osso dived back into the Oasis to obtain the eggs of the Rhino Tuna. The Rhino Tuna is a highly aggressive fish that attacks anything that gets within of 20 meters of it's nest. They can grow to be about 10 meters long depending on their habitat. It has small piranha like teeth used to quickly get flesh off the bone but what it is truly known for it 's rhino like horn and snout, the rest of it's body is looks more like a flounder rather than a tuna. 

The other thing it's known for besides it's ferocity is it's prized caviar. The roe of a Rhino Tuna has a delicate sweet oceanic taste like Lobster yet more robust and with a definitively  fishy taste. A half a pint is about 4000 ryo making it a luxury dish and a popular one in Suna.

Osso dived back into the Oasis headfirst and examined, there the fish plenty of harmless guppy and fish but soon at the other side he had spotted what he wanted, the Rhino Tuna eggs.  But what was around them was the problem about 5 large Rhino Tuna.

(If I get too close the nest I'm finished, but of course there is also an alternative)

Osso collected a couple different types of Fauna for bait and stuck them all in the same net. The Rhino Tuna wasn't picky about bait at all. He dropped the net in and swam around while the Rhino Tuna ate what was inside the net.

He pulled out a cloth and carefully put all on the eggs into it and began to swim up to the surface. The Rhino Tuna had already manged to eat what was around 15 pounds of bait and they soon turned there attention to Osso and swam at him with intense blood lust. 

Even under water he was agile enough to dodge their advances but he couldn't help but lose the cloth full of eggs. He swam for them quickly but a Rhino Tuna rammed into his ribs and was ready to crush him against the Oasis's flood. Osso's eyes got big as he got hit and he almost let out his air but he knew if he did that it'd be it for him. He grabbed the sides of the fish and pushed it down using it's own strength against it and swam back toward the others. He was able to dance around them as he swam up and he grabbed the fish eggs. He rushed for the surface as he knew he only had around 2 minutes to hold his breath.

The Rhino fish had gathered around him blocking his path. Osso closed his eyes and opened them staring down at his aggressors  this times his eyes shared the same blood lust of the fish he was trying to escape from. 
_*
(As if I'd allow you guppies to kill me this early on !)​*_
Osso pulled out his kunai and readied himself for battle. But before Osso could attack the Rhino fish were pulled under and soon so was Osso before he could react,soon he realized the only thing that could dwarf him in speed and the Rhino Tuna in power. The chimera crab had awoken for feeding.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 25, 2012)

Time never waits.
	It delivers all equally to the same end.

You, who wish to safeguard the future,
	however limited it may be...

You will be given one chance;

go forth without falter,
	with your heart as your guide...

Young Knight of the Ivery's
        Youth with a distraught past.

Young Child of Truth
         Youth who detest lies.

Prove each others worth.
          And Battle until only one remains... 

_Sora & Kaito Ivery_
The White Knight VS The Red Crown












The sound of metal clashing, steel and steel meeting. The night befell the land whisking all the animals away, sparks and flames emanated from each clash. Two youths, both of clear eyes pigmented with the shade of blue. One with charcoal colored hair, the other with sapphire, both were within a eerie forest, engaging in battle. The night had no starts, only the moon, the only spectator, gloriously witnessing the battle between two forces. Towering like a castle, witnessing like it's king. Illuminating the champions as their blades attempted to cleave their very flesh. The will of both teens were incandescent like flames. The very tension that the heat of this battle released was enough to bring the very earth to crumble beneath their feet. Such raw emotions, such raw anger. Not a single shred of passion, or love could be noticed within their eyes. Each wanted to kill the other, each wanted to bask on the glorious sensation that was the very essence of victory. To be able to witness when the other falls, to be able to completely embellish the very thought of conquering the other, much weaker foe. 

This was what was thriving the two to swing their blades mercilessly at each other, each swing baring the weight of two very unlucky shinobi. Two unfortunate souls who lived very hellish lives. The youth with the ebony-blue hair was striking, while he of the charcoal-dark hair was blocking each strike with precision.  While both engaged in what seemed to be a heated battle, the Ivery had been in the advantage. Sora had bruises and cuts that outnumbered which ever the Ivery had. With a twist of his hips and feet, the Ivery had executed a unpredictable move, and had manage to connect a direct kick on Sora's chest, causing him to loose his balance and stagger. His feet trying to gain back their footing, while noticing that the blade of Ivery was about to strike at the very place that had been just kicked. Sora maneuvered his body, executing a twists that would ultimately lead the blade to only slice the wind that was before it, however the other blade went downwards towards Sora, threatening to slice his body in half, quick thinking, quick movements. Sora had evaded yet another strike, leaping and landing behind the Ivery's back, grabbing hold of his collar and flipping him towards the ground and thrusting the blade towards the earth. 

The Ivery eyes jolted in surprise, his boy rolled towards the left, causing the blade to only stab the ground, regaining his footing he quickly reacted and rushed towards Sora, pulling one of his blades behind his back and thrusting the blade towards Sora's heart. Sora's sword was stuck on the earth, so he needed to react quicker, as he witnessed the boy direct his blade towards his heart, he dodged by using the hand that gripped the blade to hand-stand on the hilt of a blade that had been plunged towards the earth in attempt to murder another. Twisting his body, he kicked the back of the Ivery's head and managed to send him towards the ground once more. Sora feet touched the earth once more and managed to pulled the blade before the Ivery stood... Or so he thought. 

While he pulled the blade, the air became had become much colder, the area had created a slight mist that was causing the very bones of Sora to shiver, as he notice the Ivery was no longer beyond him, but before him about to land a straight upwards kick towards his stomach, unable to react quick enough, the Ivery managed to land a very powerful strike on the boy known as Sora, causing him to be sent upwards towards the sky, but that wasn't all. Yet another strike followed by another all at the same point as before, all hurling towards the stomach, each hit connecting and sending Sora farther and farther towards the sky. The Ivery executed a backwards-flip and his feet slightly coursed the dusty earth, leaping and landing a knee to the chin of Sora. 

Sora managed to see why all this blow felt much more powerful than the other, his hands and feet were engulfed in some kind of technique, some ice that allowed him to deal a greater amount of pain towards his body. The child Ivery started to flip uncontrollably causing a numerous amount of frontal-flips, his right foot extended and each flip connecting, damaging Sora even further. With a final, powerful downwards strike that caused the young Sora to plunge into the earth. All the pain caused circled his system, paralyzing his reaction for a moment, but not completely. Turning, the boy Sora had execute a back flip, his feet dragged on the earth before he proceeded to once again rush towards the body that was now descending from the sky, with another twisted flip the body of the Ivery executed another kick one that the tip of his foot would strike. Sora pulled his hand and swung a fist towards the falling Ivery. 

But all that met where each other strikes with one another. Causing an invisible shock-wave of power to emanate from the clash. Retaliating the Ivery pulled away and landed on his feet. Gently falling on the earth beneath his feet, both stared at each other with glaring eyes filled with inner madness. Both who hesitated, panted heavily with each breath. They felt their chest burned with not only anxiety, but lack of breath, their heads were becoming dizzy and they could fully comprehend if each were reaching victory, or if they were just within an endless circle. Tied in a cycle that cannot be won.

"Ivery, Kaito. Why do you chase me?"

"Because I very well know that it was you father who vanquished my clan."

"I had nothing to do with the decimation of your clan. If you are so angry with my family, take it out with them."

"I want blood Kuchiki, Sora. Not anyone's blood but your and your family. Eye for and Eye--"

"--Makes the whole world blind."

"Shut up! Your entire clan decimated mines. Paranoia ruled over your thoughts and even led you to strip me of my title of Heir of Frost." 

"I do not share their name anymore... I can't be held--"

"Don't run. You're just as much as coward as the very day I met you. And to think I once called you my friend." 

"...Such words from a worthless knight."

"Such an insult from a hypocrite."  

"This is why the Kuchiki family decided to annihilate your clan!"

"Because of that very though is why you're clan created this monster!!" 

_The Wheel of Fate is Turning._
​


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 25, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha *

The black wolf did not trust the Uchiha boy as he attack the Uchiha boy with the kunai in his mouth and howled for them to leave it was time to get back to Romulus house. The wolves took off with Moro still knocked out, the white wolf growled at the black wolf and the black wolf said to him you were being deceived by a Uchiha. The white wolf did not said anything back as they burst into their master's lab. Romulus growled he said to the wolves what the hell happen, the white wolf responded we got kidnapped and Moro got into a fight with her mother. Romulus was thinking it is time to put the Sharingan back into her and it was the perfect time to do it. Romulus got up and picked Moro up and put her onto the metal table. He healed her welts quickly from Moro's body then prepared her for surgery.

Romulus growled at the white wolf telling him why any of her other friends have not shown up or come after her. The white wolf growled back as her teammates ditch her and she has no friends. Romulus had all night to work on Moro's eyes before she awaken to a power that was still locked to her own blood line. He had to unattached the current eye that she had from the eye of the nerves to the nerves of the brain as well. He had to take out the eyeball of both eyes, he did not had to fuse the current eye with the eye of the Sharingan. He fixed that has Moro was rounding up his and her own wolves with the jutsu the Healing Sword of the Wolf.

Romulus closed Moro's eyes and bandages them as the operation was over and he was happy of the success. He was happy that the sharingan was back in the rightful owner. He passed out beside Moro as he was going to get some sleep. At first Moro was only seeing her mother in a demon form, she had to ask if her mother had a curse mark on her later. Than everything went dark as she only heard the peaceful howls of her friends the wolves. She was so relaxed as she trusted the person who was taking care of her at the moment as she snuggled up to her white wolf with the head band around his neck. The white wolf was going to protect her as long as possiable or till his very last breath on this earth.


----------



## Sumon (Dec 25, 2012)

*Fūjin
Waterfall, Land of Fire
Liquid Time > Main Timeline*

Dark, comfortable, cold and yet warm at the same time, pain all over the body, strange sound nearby, moon and stars shining high in the sky. ?Where am I?? ? was the only question that popped into Fūjin?s head when he opened his eyes. Feeling something moving behind his head, the boy quickly jumped on his feet raising his head from Moro?s lap. He looked around and to his surprise saw a beautiful waterfall in the moonlight as well as Moro and her pack of wolves. The boy soon remembered what had happened. Like a puzzle he put the pieces together in his mind. He also checked his body and saw that he was taken care of by Moro despite how abominably he had treated her. Fūjin put his hands over his head and got on his knees. ?Damn!? He punched to the ground with right fist, causing himself pain. Luckily, neither Moro nor her wolves were woken up by his actions. 

?Why me?? Fūjin punched the ground one more time. He couldn?t contain his anger. He didn?t feel rage for anyone else but himself. Once again he had failed and became his own worst enemy. The mission that the boy was currently doing had begun so well. He made a bond with Moro and it seemed that nothing could possibly go wrong. But the worst had happened and Fūjin as usual screwed up his relationship with his partner. Not only that, but after that he also tried to act all tough and recklessly attacked the vultures, once again putting himself and Moro in great danger. 

Tears were slowly coming from his eyes as Fūjin raised his head and looked at the moon. Trying to realize why he was such fuck-up, he couldn?t find an answer. He looked at Moro again and started staring at her beautiful face. He put the hard feelings towards that girl past himself. All he wanted to do now was say sorry, but it was already too late. Too much damage had been done to the poor girl. Not only did Moro have to live with her horrible mother at home, but she also had to endure all the nonsensical bullshit of his on the mission. Fūjin was ashamed to even wait for her to wake up. He got off his knees and walked near Moro. Putting his cold like ice hand on her face, the boy hesitated for a second before saying goodbye for Moro. ?I?m sorry.? He said and walked away with many regrets. 

Having picked nothing with himself just what he had on himself, Fūjin silently left the area with waterfall. The boy didn?t know what to do next as he was full of various emotions. Walking through a forest in complete darkness, even stars couldn?t shine through the dense trees and guide the boy. Fūjin could barely see the path. But that wasn?t a concern as Fūjin had no destination and just walked continuously. He also had no intention of getting back to village. After walking a few more minutes, he recalled the turn of events with his team. Remembering how he screwed up by attacking his teammates on their very first assignment a few days ago and how stupid he acted on his mission with Moro, Fūjin began questioning himself whether he truly picked the right profession. Adrenaline started rushing through his veins and rage erupted Fūjin as he felt his firsts itching. He had to release the anger on himself that he was feeling.

Fūjin swung with his right arm and punched a tree in front of him. God, it felt good for the boy. He took a step back and did the very same thing with his left hand too. The boy exhaled with relief. But he wasn?t done yet. He took a deep breath and sent fist avalanche on the tree. Punching it continuously until he was completely out of breath, Fūjin slumped in front of the tree with fists all bloody and hurting. The tree that had to sustain the boy?s fury wasn?t unscratched either. A hole was left in the middle of it with blood marks all around it.

After getting his breath back, Fūjin was ready to continue. Having jumped a few steps back and formed some hand seals, the boy inflated his chest. *?Fūton: Shinkūgyoku!?* Fūjin exhaled four small blasts of wind chakra that resembled bullets. Three of the blasts pierced through the tree, making it fall down, while the fourth blast had missed and scratched the side of another tree in distance. But it wasn?t over yet. For the finale, Fūjin made an identical clone of himself. *?Fūton Bunshin no Jutsu?* He said as the clone appeared next to him. Not a single difference could be spotted between himself and the clone. Then Fūjin accumulated all the strength he had and punched the clone with all the force he had. The clone turned into a gust of wind and sliced through the boy?s flesh, opening both old and new wounds on his body and making him fall on the cold ground. Fūjin punished himself for fucking up with both his team and Moro. Pain was the only way to go if he wanted to redeem himself.

Having let all of his emotions out, the boy turned his head on a side while lying on his back on the ground. Before he could feel only a little pain and now it had turned into massive pain all over his body while blood was coming out from a few wounds on his chest and left leg. The bandages that were given by Moro were also gone with the gust of wind from the clone. All he had now were sandals, pants and forehead protector. 

After half an hour of intense pain, Fūjin stood up and wandered away into the forest in moonlight, hoping to find answers about his temper and change his attitude once and for all.


----------



## Axelthewanted (Dec 31, 2012)

Zero the Seeker
Dreams of another world












Holding Booldbedge on my back, I took a deep breath and exhaled, slowly closing my eyes and started to rest, slowly re leaving the tension that had build up throughout the day. I was laying back on the outside walls of Montare?s Ninja tools shop after following the red-headed boy named Roy Montare after a combat outside the village with a bandit. The boy had already entered the his family shopped in which at the same time I decided to stay outside sense I had no interest upon entering his shop for anything. Wind blew over and over again throughout Sunagakure, as I couldn't really see the wind I could feel it blowing against my right cheek and I could heard the dirt being dragged across the ground by the gentle breeze.  My eyes finally closed shut and I slowly let myself dwell deeply into my thoughts and memories. Thoughts on how I came to this world, how life is in this world in compared to my home world. This world is a lot brighter  than my home but the people were a lot more careless. Though people in this world seemed to be more peaceful and can sleep well at night knowing that they are not being hunted by a more ferocious being. These people were happy. This thoughts went by and forward in my mind until it slowly led me into my past memories when I was still at my home world, still part of the small "rebellion" if you can call it like that, talking another person. This person had hair red as wine with a spiked up top, elf like ears just like I, eyes violet, having a face of that of full grown teen and with long bull like horn black as night. A person who's hatred to those who consumed his people can even surpass even mine. One of great skill and great leadership. Someone who has been by my side from the beginning and admire like he were my sibling. Holding a demonig scythe named "Noche". This person name was Pride. 



This day was one month before my arrival to this world. We finallly gathered our team and starting to actually work together as one. We were in a metallic build about four stories high. I was sitting on a bench inside the lounge room just resting up talking with him about our daily lives. Pride had a smile drawn upon his already mature face and so was I. These were the rare times in my life where I can say that I was happy for myself. 

"So Zero other than just tampering with your bloodedge there got anything in your mind of you wish to gain by eliminating "Them"?" 

My eyes then looked to floor but my smile kept itself alive. As his question also can differ for each one of our team. Everyone is fighting for a reason. But this as a question that i was asked countless time in past. Why do fight them? Why not join them? Well my answer was plain and simple. So withing my smile I answered with a voice of complete concent.

"To protect those precious to me."

 He look at me with a concerned expression on his mein full of understanding sense that was also his own reason to fight back, but also I sense pity, worried. He then open his mouth and replied.

 "Well then, all you have to ask yourself who are those who are truly precious too you and if you would give the Ultimate sacrifice. "

 After those words my mind swelled into a sea of thoughts and feelings truly myself if I would make the ultimate sacrifice, give it all for those who i hold dear. My stated tensing feeling nervous if i could ever pull it off, I felt pressure pushing down my in to my chest, at first I didn't get what I was feeling I didn't comprehend what was I feeling, but now i have figured it out. I was.... scared. I feared death. So how would I protect them If the moment of choosing I would chicken out. Was I really this weak. Those feeling were gradually fading as I continued fighting my enemies and opponents. Then as I faced many death facing battles I found my answer. Any knight fight for reputation, but real knight fight to protect their kingdom. I have accepted protecting those close to me even if the stars themselves stars raining down upon me, I wont back down. I will protect Pride, Luna, Night and "Her". 

My dreams slowly faded at the last thought trying pull me off  my  dream cloud, slowly taking back to reality As I open my eyes slowly I look upon the sand village that I now call home,  its dusty ground and appearance nether felt so soothing withing my eyes and its calming breeze never cease to blow. I had regain my strength and relieved all my tension. it is time to go back to my path and become stronger. ​


----------

